# Quotable Quotes Game



## greypilgrim (Feb 22, 2002)

Alright all, here is your chance to quote your favorite lines from all the books (Hobbit, FoTR, TTT, RoTK). 

Try and guess who said other people's picks.
Type your own, but DON'T GIVE THE ANSWER! Then it would be no FUN!

Here goes.......I'll start with an easy one......

"That's better. But don't let your imagination run away with you!"

from the Hobbit.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 22, 2002)

Oh, that's an easy one? I don't know. I can't cheat right now with a copy of that book. I unlike some of you crazy people haven't memorized all of them. 
Here's mine-"Gollum, gollum!" "Is it scrumptiously chrunchable?" 
I have much more than two and I know that those will be really hard to figure out.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Feb 22, 2002)

"finest weed in the South Farthing......"


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dain Ironfoot _
> *"finest weed in the South Farthing......" *





"All that is gold does not glitter..."
not really a quote but a favourite non the less.

I also like the quote from Gandalf "Some that live deserve death, some that die deserve life, can you give it to them?? No so don't be to hasty to give out death as a judgement....."


----------



## Prince Legolas (Feb 23, 2002)

One of my favourites from LOTR

'Not so hasty' Treebeard, TT


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 23, 2002)

right then who's this...

"That hour is now come, I think,"

The line just before that is much better,oh is that a clue, no doubt you'll get it anyway.

I have alot of favourite lines and one of the best is Merry to Pip in RotK-

'Are you going to bury me?'

3G's


----------



## Harad (Feb 23, 2002)

> - That hour is now come, I think, - said Aragorn.



"Good for the Tooks!"


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

HHmmmm...lets see....

YayGollum's is said by Gollum, I think.

Dainironfoot, thats a tough one....was that Pippin?

Harad, "Good for the Tooks!". What book is that quote from?

Anybody want to guess mine?
Here's an easier one......

"The deeds of men will outlast us, Gimli." .....TRotK.

WHO SAID IT?


----------



## Lindir (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *
> "The deeds of men will outlast us, Gimli." .....TRotK.
> 
> WHO SAID IT? *



That would be Legolas. "The Last Debate, Return of the King"

What about this one?


> Then let us avenge it, ere we speak of it!


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

What book is that from, Lindir?


----------



## Lindir (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *What book is that from, Lindir? *



The Return of the King


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 25, 2002)

"Then let us avenge it, ere we speak of it!" -- Aragorn to Eomer on meeting on the fields of the Pelennor.

How about: "Mine, mine, yes and dearly bought!"


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

I will say...Eomer, talking about Theoden's death.
Right?


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 25, 2002)

"Mine, mine, yes and dearly bought!"

No... not Eomer!

(The sarcastic tone gives it away....)

SARUMAN to Merry, I think... (in reference to pipe weed)


"That's better. But don't let your imagination run away with you!" 
-- Smaug


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 25, 2002)

Ok, how about this one:



> "Turn round and let me have a look at your faces. I almost feel that I dislike you both, but do not let us be hasty.
> Turn round!"


----------



## Lindir (Feb 25, 2002)

> "Turn round and let me have a look at your faces. I almost feel that I dislike you both, but do not let us be hasty.



That´s Treebeard meeting Pippin and Merry.

Here is another:



> Curse you and all halflings to death and darkness!


----------



## Strider97 (Feb 25, 2002)

i believe that is Saruman as he is being expelled from the Shire.


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 25, 2002)

> Curse you and all halflings to death and darkness!



I think that is Boromir at Parth Galen, but I am not 100% certain.

Goroshimura is right on my posted quote. It was Saruman referring to pipeweed.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

*this is fun.*

"Curse you and all halflings to death"....
Boromir, the breaking of the fellowship.

Try this one....

"Thag you very buch."
from the hobbit. thats too easy.

Here's a better one...

"What did I say? Wolves won't get him. That was an eye opener and no mistake. Nearly singed the hair off my head!"

Fellowship.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 25, 2002)

"Good for the Tooks!".....

I think one of the hobbits said that, in "scouring of the shire".

I will say Peregrin Took said that one.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

I like this thread!

Here's one:
'Hobbits!' he thought. 'Well what next/ I have heard of strange doings in this land...He was quite right, but he never found out anymore about it.'


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 25, 2002)

The FOX!!!!!


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 25, 2002)

"What did I say? Wolves won't get him. That was an eye opener and no mistake. Nearly singed the hair off my head!" 

Must be Sam refering to Gandalf at the battle with the creepy-Wolves....


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 25, 2002)

The fox is cool!

merry and pippins talk to Grishnak (spelling?) is delicioussss. Doesn't one of them say "precious"?  But I don't have the books with me


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 25, 2002)

Yeah, they wanted to act super cool like Gollum!
Here's another really hard one.
"Thief, thief, thief! Baggins! We hates it, we hates it, we hates it forever!"


----------



## Greenwood (Feb 25, 2002)

> merry and pippins talk to Grishnak (spelling?) is delicioussss. Doesn't one of them say "precious"?



Eonwe

One of them certainly makes _gollum_ noises in his throat, before Grishnakh is skewered with a shriek.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Feb 25, 2002)

Skewered with a shriek?

I didn't know the Riders of Rohan were armed with shrieks.

What were they, about 6 feet long? and tipped with steel points?


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goroshimura _
> *The FOX!!!!! *



I can't believe you got it! That was supposed to be really hard!
Here's another one:
my quote below, hmm, a little obvious since it says who said it. Oh well.


----------



## Faramir (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's one of my favorites. 

Many folk like to know beforehand what is to be set on the table; but those that have laboured to prepare the feast like to keep their secret; for wonder makes the words of praise louder.


----------



## Harad (Feb 25, 2002)

Julia Childs?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

Gandalf, when Frodo wanted to know what big event was coming up for Aragorn!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Feb 25, 2002)

Right here's a really hard one

'I...'


----------



## Harad (Feb 25, 2002)

Saruman, the egoist. 

Or was it "Eye."


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

How about this one:

"Nay! Not Elves. Elves do not walk in Ithilien in these days. And Elves are wondrous fair to look upon, or so 'tis said!"


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *How about this one:
> 
> "Nay! Not Elves. Elves do not walk in Ithilien in these days. And Elves are wondrous fair to look upon, or so 'tis said!" *


Was it Faramir? when he was talking about Gollum?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

It was Faramir, but he wasn't talking about Gollum.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

Here's another:

"...put your ugly face out of sight, or it will get hurt."


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *It was Faramir, but he wasn't talking about Gollum. *


Who was he talking about then?


----------



## Diabless (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *Here's another:
> 
> "...put your ugly face out of sight, or it will get hurt." *


I think this is Faramir talking to Gollum.


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 25, 2002)

how about

"Gibbets and crows! Dotard!"


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eonwe _
> *how about
> 
> "Gibbets and crows! Dotard!" *



Saruman said that to Theoden King.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> I think this is Faramir talking to Gollum. *



Not Faramir speaking, and not to Gollum.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 25, 2002)

"Nay! Not Elves. Elves do not walk in Ithilien in these days. And Elves are wondrous fair to look upon, or so 'tis said!" 



> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> Who was he talking about then? *



Faramir was talking to his men, about Sam and Frodo, when they found them in Ithilien. 

Sam's response is very funny:
"'Meaning we're not, I take you. Thank you kindly. And when you're finished discussing us, perhaps you'll say who you are...'"


----------



## Eonwe (Feb 25, 2002)

"Your information is antiquated" who said that?


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Feb 26, 2002)

*I know this one! I know this one!*



> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *Here's another:
> 
> "...put your ugly face out of sight, or it will get hurt." *



Sam to Bill Ferny as the hobbits left Bree with Strider.


----------



## Goro Shimura (Feb 26, 2002)

"Your information is antiquated" who said that?

Hmm... as to be a hobbit...


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally quoted by Goroshimura _
> "Your information is antiquated" who said that?



I would say that it was Smaug the dragon.

How about this one then:

"That settles it! Short cuts make delays but inns make longer ones!"


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *
> "That settles it! Short cuts make delays but inns make longer ones!" *



Frodo to Pippin, when deciding to cut across the fields to the ferry, rather than stick to the roads through the Shire.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 26, 2002)

How about this one!
The next person to reply should give an answer AND a new quote so we can continue the game.

'As all your unpleasant advice has been good,I wonder if this advice is not bad.'


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 26, 2002)

"As all of your unpleasant advice has been good, I wonder if this advice is not bad."

I think that Denethor said that, or maybe Theoden, to Gandalf.

Here is a hard one: 

"If elves could fly over mountains, maybe one could fetch the sun to save us."


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

Gandalf to Legolas at Caradharas.

How about:



> And behind us comes a very storm of Mordor


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 26, 2002)

Gandalf to ...who did he say that to? I can't remember. Ah!
Legolas, Aragorn, and Gimli, on the way to Edoras.

try this:

"Pipe-weed is better than food."


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

I hope you dont mean:

"Pipeweed is better AFTER food." by Pipsqueek?

And?



> Lo! all the black fleet was in his hands; and he chose the greatest ship to be his own


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 26, 2002)

That was Aragorn. But was that a quote? I can't guess. 

And, "Pipe-weed is better than food".


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

It was about Aragorn said by somebody...short.
So there are 2 similar pipe quotes? Go figger.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 26, 2002)

Said ABOUT him? Well now, hoom hom.
I must go now, but I will be back tomorrow, hopefully with the answer.
Peace.

P.S. Pipe-weed is better than food when you are sitting in the ruins of Isengard.


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

Sorry but in my book "Pipe-weed is better AFTER food," while sitting in the ruins of Isengard.

Since no one could get the last one, how about:



> Dead men are not friends to living men, and give them no gifts.


----------



## Diabless (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *"As all of your unpleasant advice has been good, I wonder if this advice is not bad."
> 
> I think that Denethor said that, or maybe Theoden, to Gandalf.
> ...



Ha Ha. It was none of them. Guess again peeps!


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

Bilbo to Gandalf at CoE.


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 26, 2002)

> "As all of your unpleasant advice has been good, I wonder if this advice is not bad."


Was that the soldier of Gondor that Gandalf talked to when he arrived? or else Rohan?


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 26, 2002)

I think this should be easy.

"Where now are Dunedain,Elessar, Elessar?
Why do thy kinsfolk travel afar?
Near is the hour when the Lost should come forth,
and the Grey Company ride from the North;
but dark is the path appointed for thee,
the Dead watch the road that leads to the sea."
who said it, who sent it, and where was it said?


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

> 'As all your unpleasant advice has been good,I wonder if this advice is not bad.'



Bilbo to Gandalf at CoE

Hello? Anybody home?


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 26, 2002)

I want to find out who said that one, so I guess I'll have to go get my book.


----------



## Elfarmari (Feb 26, 2002)

hmm, I was wrong, but I can't look through the entire book. oh well


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

I am not asking. I am giving the answer. In that case you dont have to look it up:

Bilbo to Gandalf at CoE.

And your quote is by Gandalf (from Galadriel) to Aragorn outside of Fangorn.

Meanwhile, youre not playing right, because you have to get the last quote before you can give a new one. Those are the rules I just made up.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 26, 2002)

Harad quoted:
Dead men are not friends to living men, and give them no gifts.

No one got this one yet. I give up, I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## Harad (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks for playing fair, Goldberry. 

I'll give it a few more minutes...


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 26, 2002)

Ghan bury Ghan to Theoden.
(Ok, I'm not playing fair either, since my computer can search real fast. But if no one else knows it, it's ok... right??)


"Who are you? And why do you call me by that name?"


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bill the Pony _
> *Ghan bury Ghan to Theoden.
> (Ok, I'm not playing fair either, since my computer can search real fast. But if no one else knows it, it's ok... right??)
> 
> ...


Arwen said it to Aragorn, when they first met (in the Appendix!)

Here's one:
"Where will wants not, a way opens, so we say, and so I have found myself"


----------



## Faramir (Feb 26, 2002)

Where will wants not, a way opens, so we say, and so I have found myself" 

I believe that was Dernhelm (Eowyn) to Merry in the Muster of Rohan in RotK. 

If so, here's mine "The hasty stroke goes oft astray"


----------



## Harad (Feb 27, 2002)

Aragorn to Gimli after using the Palantir. Heres another hasty one:



> When have I been hasty or unwary, who have waited and prepared for so many long years?


----------



## Faramir (Feb 27, 2002)

> When have I been hasty or unwary, who have waited and prepared for so many long years?



I believe that is Aragorn to Gandalf when presented with the Palantir and cautioned not to use it too soon. 

How about, "Do not scorn pity for it is the sign of a gentle heart" I believe that's how it went. I'm not sure if that is the exact wording though.


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 27, 2002)

I think you're right Faramir...So thats two votes for Aragorn and Gandalf regarding the Palantir.

Here's my contribution:



> _Originally quoted by ???_
> It takes more to make a king than a piece of elvish glass...



Guess who!


----------



## Faramir (Feb 27, 2002)

> It takes more to make a king than a piece of elvish glass...



Is that ole Denny to Gandalf in regards to Aragorn? 

Also you forgot to answer my puzzle


> Do not scorn pity for it is the sign of a gentle heart


----------



## Harad (Feb 27, 2002)

> Do not scorn pity for it is the sign of a gentle heart



Faramir to Eowyn during healing.

How about?



> My dear little fellows, please believe me when I say that it was not out of kindness


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 27, 2002)

"Lo. all the black fleet was in his hands, and he chose the greatest ship to be his own" - that was Legolas, I believe.

"My dear little fellows, please believe me when I say that it was not out of kindness". - that was Gandalf, I think, to , I don't know to who.

Harad, check your book again, at the end of the Flotsam and Jetsam chapter...."Pipe weed is better than food" said pippin.


Here's a quick, easy one.....

"Struck by lightning! Struck by lightning!"


----------



## Harad (Feb 27, 2002)

"Struck by lightning"
Bilbo?

But I have checked my book and it says "AFTER FOOD" 

Can anyone give another look in THEIR book?

Even tho I gave you the answer, you still get the black ships quote wrong. It was Gimli.

And it wasnt Gandalf

Three strikes and youre out.


----------



## Faramir (Feb 27, 2002)

Harad is correct it is "after food". 

'It was through our search for man food that that Pippin discovered the prize of all the flotsam, those Hornblower barrells. "Pipe weed is better after food" said Pippin; that is how the situation arose.'


----------



## Harad (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks Faramir.

Now once again:



> "My dear little fellows, please believe me when I say that it was not out of kindness".



It wasnt Gandalf.

(No Fair BtP)

EXTRY BONUS

If anybody gets this quote, including BtP, they will win the coveted "Gosh Durn Genius of the Week" Award



> More than any time in history mankind faces a crossroad. One path leads to hopelessness and despair, the other to total extinction. Let us pray that we have the wisdom to choose correctly...


----------



## Bill the Pony (Feb 27, 2002)

> More than any other time in history, mankind faces a crossroad; one path leads to despair and utter hopelessness, the other to total extinction. Let us pray that we have the wisdom to choose correctly.” - Woody Allen



I looove my google. ( I guess this is still not fair, so I won't ask a new one)


----------



## Harad (Feb 27, 2002)

All's fair: BtP is "Gosh Durn Genius of the Week"

Enjoy the privileges thereof.


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 1, 2002)

Are there differing copies/published versions of the 2 Towers? Because mine says....."Pipe weed is better THAN food."

Anyway, Harad, I can't guess your quote right now, and I shall get the answer soon, I'm sure. 

ahh..... I think Saruman said your quote, to the hobbits in the Shire, about Wormtounge.

Here:

"One for the Shire!"


----------



## Harad (Mar 1, 2002)

Saruman did not say it. Stay away from this "GDGoW."



> "My dear little fellows, please believe me when I say that it was not out of kindness".



a hint: its from TTT.

"One for the Shire"
is one of the hobbits in Moria: Sam on Cave Troll foot?


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 2, 2002)

Since I answered a couple of the earlier puzzles without contributing one of my own, I'll remedy that now:



> 'Not quite dead, eh? Well, I'll finish my job now.'


----------



## baraka (Mar 2, 2002)

Good one Donnie B. The answer is: Shagrat.



> Suddenly, as Shagrat was stooped over the battlement, his back to the roof-top, Sam to his amazement saw that one of the sprawling bodies was moving. It was crawling. It put out a claw and clutched the bundle. It staggered up. In its other hand it held a broad-headed spear with a short broken haft. It was poised for a stabbing thrust. But at that very moment a hiss escaped its teeth, a gasp of pain or hate. Quick as a snake Shagrat slipped aside, twisted round, and drove his knife into his enemy's throat.





> `Got you, Gorbag!' he cried. 'Not quite dead, eh? Well, I'll finish my job now.' He sprang on to the fallen body, and stamped and trampled it in his fury, stooping now and again to stab and slash it with his knife. Satisfied at last, he threw back his head and let out a horrible gurgling yell of triumph. Then he licked his knife, and put it between his teeth, and catching up the bundle he came loping towards the near door of the stairs.


----------



## baraka (Mar 2, 2002)

Harad, the answer of your last one is: Grishnákh.



> 'My dear tender little fools,' hissed Grishnákh, 'everything you have, and everything you know, will be got out of you in due time: everything! You'll wish there was more that you could tell to satisfy the Questioner, indeed you will: quite soon. We shan't hurry the enquiry. Oh dear no! What do you think you've been kept alive for? My dear little fellows, please believe me when I say that it was not out of kindness: that's not even one of Uglúk's faults.'


----------



## baraka (Mar 2, 2002)

How about this one:



> "I am being eaten alive!"


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *"I am being eaten alive!"
> *



Pippin in the Midgewater Marsh.

How about:



> 'Go in peace! I will not say: do not weep, for not all tears are evil.'


----------



## baraka (Mar 2, 2002)

The answer is Gandalf.



> 'Yes,' said Gandalf; 'for it will be better to ride back three together 'than one alone. Well, here at last, dear friends, on the shores of the Sea comes the end of our fellowship in Middle-earth. Go in peace! I will not say: do not weep; for not all tears are an evil.'



That was easy. Let me think of a new one. To continue the game.



> 'May the Valar turn him aside!


----------



## Harad (Mar 3, 2002)

> 'May the Valar turn him aside!



Piece of cake: the famous Damrod to his companion.

A chestnut:





> Many other things are there which men have missed


----------



## baraka (Mar 3, 2002)

The answer is: Háma



> At that moment Háma came again from the hall. Behind him cringing between two other men, came Gríma the Wormtongue. His face was very white. His eyes blinked in the sunlight. Háma knelt and presented to Théoden a long sword in a scabbard clasped with gold and set with green gems. 'Here, lord, is Herugrim, your ancient blade,' he said. 'It was found in his chest. Loth was he to render up the keys. Many other things are there which men have missed.'



How about: 


> 'Turn about! If these fine folk are going our way, then we will take another.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 3, 2002)

> 'Turn about! If these fine folk are going our way, then we will take another.



Saruman to Wormtongue, when met by the company on the road home from Rohan.

This one?



> Folk have come to grief here. Aye, they have, to grief.


----------



## baraka (Mar 3, 2002)

> Folk have come to grief here. Aye, they have, to grief.



Treebeard to Pippin.

How about:



> I won't. I heard tell of them when I was a youngster, but there's no call to believe in them now.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2002)

Harad, you never told us the answer to this one. Surely it was not Woody Allen?

"More than any time in history mankind faces a crossroad. One path leads to hopelessness and despair, the other to total extinction. Let us pray that we have the wisdom to choose correctly..."


----------



## Harad (Mar 3, 2002)

Goldberry:

Do not doubt Bill the Pony, Goshdurn Genius of the Week, when it comes to Internet Knowledge. It is Woody Allen, spoken at a Commencent Speech for a University of Note. 



> I won't. I heard tell of them when I was a youngster, but there's no call to believe in them now.



Ted Sandyman to Sam about dragons.

And:



> Here am I waiting and waiting down here, while you fellows drink and make merry and forget your tasks


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2002)

quote:
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Here am I waiting and waiting down here, while you fellows drink and make merry and forget your tasks
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Galion the Butler in The Hobbit.

Here's one:
"You speak evil if that which is fair beyond the reach of your thought, and only little wit can excuse you."


----------



## Harad (Mar 3, 2002)

Gimli to Eomer, when he pings Galadriel

Who can guess:


> An urgent matter, perhaps, that keeps one so sun-shy abroad by day.


----------



## baraka (Mar 3, 2002)

Answer: 


> Then Curufin said to Eöl: 'What errand have you, Dark Elf, in my lands? An urgent matter, perhaps, that keeps one so sun-shy abroad by day.'



Congrats on your future 1000 post Harad. 
I though that this quotes were only of the LOTR and not all of JRRT books.

How about: 



> "but what it is that makes him look to these distant and desolate parts, I cannot guess."


----------



## Harad (Mar 3, 2002)

Radaghast to Gandalf.



> The Whiteskins are coming


----------



## baraka (Mar 4, 2002)

Uglúk to Grishnákh.

How about:



> Alas! I cannot foresee it, and how lit may come to pass is hidden from me.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 4, 2002)

> Alas! I cannot foresee it, and how lit may come to pass is hidden from me.



Aragorn to Arwen.

Another one:



> What strength have we for the finding of the Fire in which it was made?


----------



## baraka (Mar 4, 2002)

Erestor in the Council of Elrond,

How about:



> `But we will put it to the test one day.'


----------



## grishnak (Mar 5, 2002)

Guess this quote:
" Maybe,maybe you discern from far away the air of Numenor. Good night."


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Well that's Faramir to Sam. But really we've got to answer Baraka before we move on. I have to admit its beaten me. I've racked my brains and looked up all sorts of quotes all of which included the word 'test' or something similar. But not that quote. Anyone else?


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Aragorn may test his prowess one day, he says to Boromir.

Guess:


> 'The North Wind blows, but we shall outfly it,'


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

> 'The North Wind blows, but we shall outfly it,'



Gwaihir to Gandalf.


Here's one more



> ‘If you have walked all these days with closed ears and mind asleep, wake up now!’


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Gandalf to Pippin as they enter Minas Tirith, and Pip still hasn't worked out Aragorn is going to claim the throne. Duh!

Riddle me this:



> But great kings take what is their right.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

--First post--

If I am not mistaken, it was Sauron who said that to Ar-Pharazon as words of "counsel" in Appendix A.

Here's my riddle:



> 'And you need not turn up your nose at the provender,'


----------



## Legolam (Mar 5, 2002)

It was either Pip or Merry (I vote for Merry) when Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas turned up at Orthanc.

Who sung this and when:

"The road goes ever on and on ...."


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *
> Who sung this and when:
> 
> "The road goes ever on and on ...." *



First it was Bilbo, as he was leaving the Shire. Then Frodo did it as he was leaving the Shire and then Bilbo did it again in Rivendell. Though I don't think the words were exactly the same on all these occasions.



> How Old Toby came by the plant is not recorded, for to his dying day he would not tell.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Welcome to the forum LegsofGlass.



> 'And you need not turn up your nose at the provender, Master Gimli' said Merry.


 is the complete quote - Legolam is right.

I have been beaten to the punch by Lindir but his quote is Merry not to Theoden as one might suspect, but rather in the introduction to his book 'Herblore of the Shire'. Pushing the boundaries of quotedom a touch!

Try:


> He has no more doubts now.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks VoK 

The quote is Gandalf speaking to Frodo about Sam's doubts (EDIT: about Aragorn) that "He has no more..." in Rivendell after Frodo woke up and saw Gandalf.

Next one:



> 'It is time to get up. It is half past four and very foggy. Come on!'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

You're very quick!

Ah well that will be Merry waking up Frodo on the morning they enter the Old Forest.

Howzabout:


> There's only one way across between the North-end and the South-end.


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Merry to Frodo.  

How about:



> ‘It was about last harvest, end o’ September maybe, that we first heard of him.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Good one, VoK, but I just read through book four yesterday again, so it's fresh in my mind  

That was Gollum to Sam and Frodo about the way of the Marshes which only he knows about and "Orcs do not use it" (not sure if those are the exact words).



> 'Nay, lord, but I can speedily fetch it, if there be need'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Legs... that is Gimli to Eomer, saying he can get his axe if Eomer is disputing the beauty of Galadriel. Your post has crossed that of Baraka, so I won't post one of my own until I've got that one too. **Thinks hard**


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Ah! After searching cluelessly in TRoTK, I stumbled upon the answer to baraka's riddle:

It was Farmer Cotton who said that. He was telling Merry about Sharkey.



> 'Yonder is the Dimrill Stair, down the deep-cloven way that climbs beside the torrent we should have come, if fortune had been kinder.'


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

The answer is: 



> `Yonder is the Dimrill Stair,' said Aragorn, pointing to the falls. 'Down the deep-cloven way that climbs beside the torrent we should have come, if fortune had been kinder.'



How about:


> 'Let us look ourselves once, ere we go!'


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Gimli, after looking upon Durin's Stone.

Easy one:


> 'What do you mean? Do you wish me a good morning, or mean that it is a good morning whether I want it or not; or that you feel good on this morning; or that it is a morning to be good on?'


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Ha, ha.
Gandalf to Bilbo, I don´t think that anyone needs the book for that one. 

How about:



> I did not desire such lordship. I desired things other than I am, to love and to teach them



Hint: Silmarillion.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Well, I did say it was easy 

Your quote is one of my favorites! Aule answering Iluvatar.

Here's my next one:



> 'Waste of a good apple.'


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

> I did not desire such lordship. I desired things other than I am, to love and to teach them


Aulë to Ilúvatar after he created the Dwarves.



> Are you going to bury me?


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Lindir, yours is Merry in the Houses of Healing speaking to Pippin.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

Legsofglass, you beat me to it. But I can at least answer yours. 



> 'Waste of a good apple.'


That's Sam, throwing an apple at Bill Ferny


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Post another one, Lindir. You answered mine.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 5, 2002)

> The land is empty. Nothing is on the road, and no sound of foot, or horn, or bowstring is anywhere to be heard.


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Faramir to Frodo & Sam. I have just read that part yesterday! 

How about:



> Good water runs down in streams to the Great River


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Gollum to Sam and Frodo.



> 'I have no help to send, therefore I must go myself.'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Aragorn to Gimli, on why he is taking the Paths of the Dead.

How about


> Three and two


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Hard, very hard. At first I thought it was in Appendix A, but it wasn't, so it had to be in B, but, alas! So I went backwards from the Appendix until I found it: "Homeward Bound", chapter 7 of book 6. Barliman Butterbur said it and it refers to the toll of how many Big and Little folk died. _Toushe!_, VoK! 


> 'I don't know how you feel with small rag-tag dangling behind you; but the rag-tag is tired and will be glad to stop dangling and lie down.'


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

oops Merry to Gandalf after Orthanc.

Who might have said:



> It won't sound too pretty to say you've caught the kitten and let the cat escape


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Gorbag to Shagrat.


> 'If Gondor has such men still in these days of fading, great must have been its glory in the days of its rising.'


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Legolas about Prince Imrahil



> Now make haste and let us have no more words, or your master may have something to say to you.



is a real puzzler


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

It isn't from LotR, is it?


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

But no puzzle to those familiar with Fili's words to the guard at Lake Town.

Who knows:


> Here, I am waiting for you


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Its not:

"I am waiting for you." A greatest hit by the Barrow-Wight?

or

"I fell asleep again waiting for you" by Frodo

or TB

"waiting for you."

What could it be?


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

You got it - whoops, my punctuation was wrong.


> Here! I am waiting for you!


 was indeed a hit for the Barrow Wight. Your turn!


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

> A hunted man sometimes wearies of distrust and longs for friendship.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 5, 2002)

Strider to Frodo 'n Friends.




> 'In the land of Ithilien, and in the keeping of the King; and he awaits you.'


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 5, 2002)

Gandalf to Sam and Frodo, Field of Cormallen.

"Ever am I fated to be your burden, friend at need."


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Gandalf to Sam

oops too slow

Gandalf to Gwahir



> 'Ere, 'oo are you?


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Gandalf to Gwaihir.


> It won't do no good talking that way


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm too slow too, but I know a troll's purse when I here one talking to Bilbo. Back to mine!


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 5, 2002)

Tom, or was it William, the troll, about Bilbo.


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

"one" hobbit hobiting the gate at TSOTS (Hob?)


> Do they run like deer clad only in their hair?


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Answer: Saeros to Turin.

How about:



> Yet I am not the only valiant in this valiant people



Real easy.


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Feanor speaking to the O! Noldor

But you'll never get (for a least 10 seconds)



> 'If we speak of poisoned tongues what shall we say of yours, young serpent?'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Saruman to Eomer I'd guess.

But what of:


> All is lost. I tarried on the way. All is lost.


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Curumo to Eomer.

How about:



> I know what you seek, though you do not name it. I have it not, as surely its servants perceive without telling; for if I had it, then you would bow before me and call me Lord.



Hint: UT


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

You missed Frodo to Faramir.

But UT is Saruman to Nazgul?


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Yes, you are right. Harad.

You didn´t post a quote so how bout:



> But how shall we escape the net of our enemies?



Hint: UT.


> You missed Frodo to Faramir


It wasn´t posted when i answered.


----------



## Harad (Mar 5, 2002)

Another chestnut: Tuor to Annael

You want impossible?



> 'Lady, let us depart while there is time!


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Maeglin to Aredhel.

Hey, at least i give hints.

How about:



> There isn’t no call to go talking of pushing and pulling


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Strictly speaking not Frodo to Faramir, but Frodo to Frodo...

Yours is the Gaffer to Sandyman, holding forth in the Ivy Bush.

Try


> But I am tired of poverty and the scorn of Men.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 5, 2002)

is it too much to ask what book that quote is from?


----------



## Snaga (Mar 5, 2002)

Way too much!!


But as its you... Have a look in Return of the King.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 5, 2002)

Aragorn? I give up. I was going to say Saruman, but I couldn't find that anywhere


----------



## baraka (Mar 5, 2002)

Thráin to Thrór.

How about:



> I say to them: Is sorrow foreboded to you?



Hint. Sil.


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

Hello, anybody home?


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 6, 2002)

I was having fun until people started giving quotes from The Hobbit and The Sil. Not fair in a LotR forum! Perhaps I should start giving "Tales of Narnia" quotes...



> 'No! No! Not that way!'


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

> I was having fun until people started giving quotes from The Hobbit and The Sil


Sorry.  

But you have to answer the quote to post a new one! 
I also think that all quotes should be of the LOTR only! 
I will only post LOTR quotes.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *
> Sorry.
> 
> ...



Hey, who made that rule? Besides, it wasn't a LotR quote, so the rules say I can ignore it.


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

Gollum to Frodo and Sam.

How about:



> Who are they? What are they?


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *Gollum to Frodo and Sam.
> *



Bzzzzt! Wrong...

It was Smeagol to Gollum (i.e. himself). He was overheard by Sam, but didn't realize Sam was listening. Frodo was asleep.

But I'll give you half credit... 

Now, yours... hmmm... where'd I leave that thinking cap? It was around here somewhere...

(Corrected typo)


----------



## Snaga (Mar 6, 2002)

Pippin to Treebeard, if I'm not mistaken.

Can you remember:


> Don't go arguing with any foreigners, and come straight back!


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

VofK that´s not it.


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

The wife of Maggot to Maggot.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 6, 2002)

That's right Baraka... still working on yours but Harad is posting too fast on other threads and I can't quite devote the time to this!


----------



## baraka (Mar 6, 2002)

Ok.


----------



## Harad (Mar 6, 2002)

> Who are they? What are they?



Sam to Frodo in the Dead Marshes.

You'll never get in an Age:



> Here is the heart of Elvendom on earth


----------



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

Aragorn to Frodo.

How about:



> Ah, but he has likely enough been adding to what he brought at first


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 7, 2002)

Back only to LotR, eh? Right then. The answer to baraka's qoute is Sandyman the Miller to the Gaffer.



> 'Nothing or a double helping is your way!'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 7, 2002)

Meriadoc to Mithandir.



> Come, friend Frodo!


 Who could that be?


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 7, 2002)

Tom Bombadil to (hmm, who could it be?) Frodo 



> 'I am alive, and whole I think. I am bruised and in pain, but it is not too bad.'


----------



## Quercus (Mar 7, 2002)

Frodo to Aragorn after he'd been hit with the spear in Moria. (I just read that part again this morning!)


How about this:

'But nay: the praise of the praiseworthy is above all rewards. Yet there was naught in this to praise. I had no lure or desire to do other than I have done.'


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 7, 2002)

Lord Faramir to Master Samwise



> 'Go! But keep what honour you may, and do not run! And there is a task which you may attempt and so be not wholly shamed.'


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 7, 2002)

Aragorn to the people who did not dare to go on, on the way to the black gate. (no cheating!)



> It does not seem to have done you any harm


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 7, 2002)

Aragorn to Merry and Pippin



> 'A job of work for me, I can see; but I'm so tired.'


----------



## Legolam (Mar 7, 2002)

Sam when he's planting his seeds from Galadriel in the Shire.



> I hope we shall meet again some day, when things are merry once more


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 7, 2002)

Frodo to Barliman Butterbur 



> 'It is now many years ago, that a shadow of disquiet fell upon our people. Whence it came we did not at first perceive.'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 7, 2002)

Gloin at the Council of Elrond.

Try


> Alas for the folly of these days!


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 7, 2002)

Gandalf to someone in Gondor after Denethor burns himself


----------



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

Legolas to Haldir.

How about:



> `You ought at least to guess, since you have seen us,'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 7, 2002)

I turn the page... and find Merry is now talking to Haldir the Chatterbox.



> That would indeed be a burden.


----------



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

Goldberry to Frodo.

How about:



> 'Did you hear me calling, Master, or was it just chance that brought you at that moment?'


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 7, 2002)

Only a few pages further down, Frodo talking to Tom.



> Many have said that it was never made save in legend, but others say that it was destroyed


----------



## baraka (Mar 7, 2002)

Gimli to Gandalf.

How about:


> There's something fishy in this, my dear!


----------



## Lindir (Mar 8, 2002)

> There's something fishy in this, my dear!



I think it's one of the Hobbiton hobbits, possibly a Took, talking to a his daughter in law (Esmeralda?) after Bilbo's disappearance. Am I right?

Here's anotther:


> ‘It was a compliment, and so, of course, not true.’


----------



## Harad (Mar 8, 2002)

"compliment"

From Merry to Frodo about Lobelia.



> 'It is but the deep breath before the plunge.'



May be just about milliseconds away.


----------



## Snaga (Mar 8, 2002)

Beregond to Pippin I think. (Just reading RotK!)

Can you guess


> Go quietly when you must!


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 8, 2002)

Sam, shortly after seeing the Oliphaunt, to Mablung (was that his name?).



> 'If we speak of poisoned tongues what shall we say of yours, young serpent?'


----------



## Lindir (Mar 8, 2002)

> 'If we speak of poisoned tongues what shall we say of yours, young serpent?'



We already did that one. Saruman to Éomer.



> ‘A time may come soon, when none will return. Then there will be need of valour without renown, for none shall remember the deeds that are done in the last defence of your homes. Yet the deeds will not be less valiant because they are unpraised.’


----------



## Snaga (Mar 8, 2002)

I always liked Eowyn's retort to Aragorn's words:


> All your words are but to say: you are a woman and your part is in the house. But when the men have died in battle and honour, you have leave to be burned in the house, for the men will need it no more.


 Ouch!!

Who can speak elvish?



> Yé! Utúvienyes!


----------



## Legolam (Mar 8, 2002)

It means "I have found it" but I can't remember who said it


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 8, 2002)

I can't speak elvish. Here is a common-tounge quote:

"Death, death, death take us all!"


----------



## Snaga (Mar 8, 2002)

That is Eomer at the battle of Pelennor Fields. But you must answer my elvish quote, before setting another question.

A clue: RotK, and its said to Gandalf.


----------



## baraka (Mar 8, 2002)

Aragorn to Gandalf.

How about:


> That’s a dark bad place, if half the tales be true.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 9, 2002)

Daddy Twofoot to Old Noakes



> 'You said I might hear something to my advantage, I believe'


----------



## Harad (Mar 9, 2002)

Frodo to Strider.



> 'Not much - only hints and riddles,'


----------



## baraka (Mar 9, 2002)

Pippin to Frodo.

How about:



> There is a fire in the hall, and food for hungry guests


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 9, 2002)

What is that????Look!Fire,red FIRE! Are there dragons in this land? Look! There is another!
_________________-
U wont get that so easy for sure...The book is The Two Towers

*Legolas_The Elf*


----------



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> *Pippin to Frodo.
> 
> How about:
> ...


Wouldn´t that be Faramir to Frodo and Sam¿¿¿
____________________--
*Legolas_The Elf*


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 9, 2002)

Legolas,

Yours is Pippin to Gandalf on the way to Gondor.



> 'But after that we must guess the riddles, if we are to choose our course rightly'


----------



## Legolam (Mar 9, 2002)

Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli

Here's mine!



> If you are in, come out! Or is the play in the valley too rough?


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 9, 2002)

Nain to Azog



> 'Need brooks no delay, yet late is better than never, and mayhap in this time shall the old saw be proved truer than ever before since men spoke with mouth.'


----------



## baraka (Mar 9, 2002)

Eomer to Theoden.

How about:



> Or he will not slay thee in thy turn.


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 11, 2002)

the Black Captain (lord of the Nazgul) to eowin.

How about:

"There we may see strange things...."


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 11, 2002)

I have three (sorry, as far as I could narrow it down)



> I was sent to bear tidings, not burdens.





> I will not say, "do not weep," for not all tears are evil.





> May the stars shine upon your faces.


----------



## baraka (Mar 11, 2002)

> "There we may see strange things...."


Gandalf to Theoden.



> I was sent to bear tidings, not burdens.


Gwaihir to Gandalf.



> I will not say, "do not weep," for not all tears are evil.


Gandalf to Sam, Merry and Pippin.



> May the stars shine upon your faces.


Elrond to the Company of the Ring.

How about:


> I wondered when you would think of it


----------



## baraka (Mar 12, 2002)

Hmmmm. Turgon, this is not how we play Quotable Quotes.


----------



## Elrond (Mar 12, 2002)

> ...His memory is like a lumber mill. Thing wanted always buried!


Sorry, no idea of quote


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 12, 2002)

I'll answer Baraka's quote and leave Elrond's for the next one.


> I wondered when you would think of it


Frodo to Sam about the box of Galadriel


----------



## Harad (Mar 12, 2002)

.


> His memory is like a lumber mill. Thing wanted always buried!



Gandalf to Frodo via letter about BB

The difficult:


> ...and I daresay we shall all look much the same after lying for days in hedges and ditches


----------



## Turgon (Mar 12, 2002)

> ...and I daresay we shall all look much the same after lying for days in hedges and ditches


 Pippin after reading Gandalf's letter to Frodo.





> That is a small price to pay for so great a treachery...


----------



## baraka (Mar 12, 2002)

Sauron to Gorlim in the Sil.

Returning to LOTR.



> You’re right, Dad


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 12, 2002)

> You're right, Dad


Uh . . . Sam to the Gaffer?


----------



## Harad (Mar 12, 2002)

Nazgul to Sauron after Ford of Bruinen?


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 12, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You're right, Dad
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




Uh.. One of Farmer Cotton's children to their father?


----------



## Turgon (Mar 12, 2002)

> You're right, Dad



Gaffer Gamgee to Daddy Twofoot!
Good one Baraka!



> It's mine, I tell you. My own. My precious. Yes, my precious.


----------



## Bill the Pony (Mar 12, 2002)

ow that's a tricky one. I'm guessing it's Bilbo talking to Gandalf.



> If you go forward, peril will grow with every mile, even if you find a path


----------



## Elrond (Mar 12, 2002)

Uh... Gandalf to Frodo?


----------



## baraka (Mar 13, 2002)

Boromir to Aragorn.

How about:


> Wait for us one day


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 13, 2002)

Aragorn to Boromir (and company)



> 'Then let us be swift, let us drive through such foes as are already between us and the fastness'


----------



## baraka (Mar 13, 2002)

Eomer to Theoden.

How about:


> Still in that place our defence may last long.


----------



## FrodoFriek (Mar 13, 2002)

try this one:
A box without hinges key or lid,
Yet golden treasure inside is hid.


----------



## FrodoFriek (Mar 13, 2002)

i think that one was a bit too easy. 
How about: "Aragorn? Who is he?"


----------



## Snaga (Mar 14, 2002)

I think that would be Beregond to Pippin. Pippin replies 'Oh, just a man we went about with. I think he is in Rohan' or something like it.

Have try at:


> Is there no escape then?


----------



## baraka (Mar 14, 2002)

Frodo to Strider.

How about:


> it makes my heart sink somehow.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 14, 2002)

Samwise to Mr. Strider



> 'You were wrong, you were inattentive'


----------



## Turgon (Mar 14, 2002)

> 'You were wrong, you were inattentive'


Gandalf to Pippin after the Council of Elrond.





> 'I like that! I should like to learn it.'


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 14, 2002)

Sam to Gimli.



> Oft hope is born, when all is forlorn.


----------



## baraka (Mar 14, 2002)

Aragorn to Gimli, when Legolas was telling M&P their adventures.

How about:



> ‘Follow what may, great deeds are not lessened in worth,’


----------



## FrodoFriek (Mar 14, 2002)

don't know
try this


> He would be rash indeed that said that thing.


----------



## baraka (Mar 14, 2002)

Hmmm. FrodoFriek.
You´re supposed to answer the last quote before posting a new one.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 15, 2002)

Baraka, yours is Legolas to Gimli.
FrodoFriek, yours is Galadriel but I can't remember to whom. Guess I got the *legal* quote right, so I can post a new one 



> 'Work of the Enemy! Such deeds he loves: friend at war with friend; loyalty divided in confusion of hearts'


----------



## Lindir (Mar 15, 2002)

> 'Work of the Enemy! Such deeds he loves: friend at war with friend; loyalty divided in confusion of hearts'



Gandalf to Pippin, at the Citadel of Minas Tirith.

Here's another:


> 'For we are already at war, as you may have seen, and you do not find us all unprepared'


----------



## Snaga (Mar 15, 2002)

Theoden to Hirgon, RotK.

Just a few corrections and so forth:
'You were wrong, you were inattentive' - was Gandalf to Bilbo, not Pippin
'He would be rash indeed that said that thing.' was Galadriel to Celeborn.

Anyway, who can find:


> He's going out of harm's way, I tell you.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 15, 2002)

Shagrat to Gorbag.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 16, 2002)

Ack! Didn't see that, VoK, thought it was answered correctly. *hits himself on head* Next time I'll be more attentive. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Turgon (Mar 16, 2002)

> Just a few corrections and so forth:
> 'You were wrong, you were inattentive' - was Gandalf to Bilbo, not Pippin.



Um... and this mistake was mine. Fool of a Took!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 17, 2002)

No one posted a new quote. How about this one:

"But we have no need of other company, and hobbits are so dull."


----------



## baraka (Mar 17, 2002)

Gildor and Co. to Frodo.

How about:


> And how do you know my name?


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 17, 2002)

That was Frodo back to Gildor and company.

Try this:

"Trust me to arrange things better than that!"


----------



## Kementari (Mar 17, 2002)

Merry

heres one



> " Don't be alarmed! I mean just this: I will tell you what i know and give you some good advice-- but i shall want a reward"


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 17, 2002)

Strider to Frodo at the Prancing Pony.


Try this:
"It is not easy for us to tell the difference between two mortals."


----------



## baraka (Mar 17, 2002)

Goldberry: yours is Lindir to Bilbo.

How about:


> 'But you see further ahead in the clear light.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 18, 2002)

Gandalf to Pippin



> 'Not all of us look on boats as wild horses'


----------



## Kementari (Mar 18, 2002)

Merry to Celeborn ( i think..)

try this
" I have spoken words of hope. But only of hope. Hope is not victory."


----------



## baraka (Mar 18, 2002)

Gandalf to Aragorn and Co. (Gimli and Legolas)

How about:


> Go where you must go, and hope!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baraka _
> Gandalf to Aragorn and Co. (Gimli and Legolas)
> 
> How about:
> ...



That's a hard one! I can't think of where it is from, or find it anywhere!


----------



## Lindir (Mar 19, 2002)

> Go where you must go, and hope!



That's Gandalf to Legolas, after his reappearance in Fangorn.

What about this one:



> 'You might have done worse. Who can say?'


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 19, 2002)

Aragorn to Merry

Try this:


> 'Come, come! We are all friends here. Or should be; for the laughter of Mordor will be our only reward, if we quarrel.'


----------



## Niniel (Mar 19, 2002)

Aragorn to Éomer when meeting him for the first time (I'm not sure though...)


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 19, 2002)

Nope, that's not it buddy.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 19, 2002)

> Come, come! We are all friends here. Or should be; for the laughter of Mordor will be our only reward, if we quarrel.


Gandalf to Háma at Edoras.



> 'I doubt very much if your friends would be in danger if you were not with them!'


----------



## baraka (Mar 19, 2002)

Glorfidel to Frodo.

How about:


> 'There are evil things written on this hilt,'


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 19, 2002)

Glorfindel to Aragorn and Hobbits.



> 'Yet our grief is great and our loss cannot be mended'


----------



## Lindir (Mar 19, 2002)

> 'Yet our grief is great and our loss cannot be mended'


Frodo to Celeborn, about Gandalf.

Here's another:


> This is a perilous night, and I must ride fast. But the dawn may be brighter; and if so, we shall meet again.


----------



## baraka (Mar 19, 2002)

Gandalf to Merry and Pippin in Co. of Treebeard.
How about:


> Hm, well, I find you are not such hasty folk as I thought.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 19, 2002)

Treebeard to Merry and Pip

Try this one:



> The storm has burst at last


----------



## baraka (Mar 19, 2002)

Frodo to himself in a dream.

How about:


> They mustn't think danger has passed. It hasn't. Make haste.


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 19, 2002)

Gollum to Frodo and Sam, right after the Host of Morgul passed by...

How about:



> He is plotting to become a Power. He has a mind of metal and wheels; and he does not care for growing things, except as far as they serve him for the moment.


----------



## Lindir (Mar 20, 2002)

> He is plotting to become a Power. He has a mind of metal and wheels; and he does not care for growing things, except as far as they serve him for the moment.



That would be Treebeard to Merry and Pippin, I think.

What about this one:


> Still, I am very glad someone is stopping behind, who can tell Gandalf what you have done, when he turns up, as I am sure he will before long.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 20, 2002)

Fredegar to Merry

Try this:


> 'He could write well and speedily, and often used the Elvish characters.'


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 20, 2002)

Gimli to Gandalf and Co. in Moira.



> I fear he had ill tidings to record in a fair hand


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 20, 2002)

gandalf to gimli.

here's one:

" Finest weed in the southfarthing!"


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 20, 2002)

Bilbo to Gandalf.



> My room does not face to the east.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Roseberry _
> *My room does not face to the east.
> *



Eowyn to Faramir



> Indeed what is the good even of food and drink under this creeping shadow?


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 20, 2002)

Pippin to Beregond.



> What does it mean?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 21, 2002)

Merry before the gates of Moria (but it's only half of what he says). 

How about:

Foes and fire are before you, and your homes far behind.


----------



## Legsofglass (Mar 21, 2002)

Theoden to The Riders of The Mark.



> 'Lo!'



Hehe, just kidding 

How about:


> 'Throw it in the air on a breezy day and let it do its work!'


----------



## shadowfax_g (Mar 21, 2002)

Pippin to Sam.

How about:
"It is better than much sleep. Let us run!"


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 22, 2002)

Legolas to Aragorn and Gimli.



> 'Let us find a path down to the fields as quick as may be.'


----------



## shadowfax_g (Mar 23, 2002)

Gimli to Aragorn and Legolas when chasing Orcs.

Here's another:
"...Fair was she who long ago wore this on her sholder."

I am always wondering who she is, by the way.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 24, 2002)

Tom Bombadil to Frodo and Co.



> yet still some go wandering, sons of forgotten kings walking in loneliness, guarding from evil things folk that are heedless.





> I am always wondering who she is, by the way.


Good question, perhaps we could ask a Moderator.


----------



## Mithrandir (Mar 25, 2002)

I have got the ultimate quote o yes the best quote ever, none better, the best, the most collest, the ultra radest and here it is straight from the Two Towers,

Quote:
"Yes I smell it."
(This is not fake it is a real quote and if you can tell me who said it without looking in the book than you are special )
~Mithers


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 25, 2002)

> yet still some go wandering, sons of forgotten kings walking in loneliness, guarding from evil things folk that are heedless.


This is also Tom Bombadil to Merry, Frodo, Sam and Pippin. 



> "Et Eärello Endorenna utúlien. Sinome maruvan ar Hildinyar tenn' Ambar-metta!"


----------



## Niniel (Mar 26, 2002)

Aragorn when accepting the crown.

How about:


> It don't seem to matter what I think about them.


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 26, 2002)

> Yes I smell it


Frodo to Sam about the bog in Mordor.

How about this one:


> I'll help in any way I can in wizard-wheedling.


----------



## FrodoFriek (Mar 26, 2002)

Gandalf? i'm not sure.
try this




> Maybe; we know not. None has ever been hewn. It bears cool leaves in the summer, and flows in the winter. It is for this that we prize it.


----------



## FrodoFriek (Mar 26, 2002)

whoops. sorry. the last one from me was from the unfinished tales. i didn't notice that it had to be from the hobbit, FOTR, TTT, or ROTG


----------



## Roseberry (Mar 26, 2002)

No, sorry, FrodoFriek, it's not Gandalf. No one has gotten Niniel's quote, yet --


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 26, 2002)

Roseberry: yours is Merry to Pippin -- or was it the other way around?  -- when the latter was curious about the palantir of Orthanc.

How about:


> 'It will take days to clear the road like this.'


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2002)

*Unfinished Tales*

FrodoFriek, yours is from the UT. 
The elves to Aldarion. 

The other is Sam to Frodo.

Try:


> 'Right or wrong, we must take the other.'


----------



## Samwise (Mar 26, 2002)

"It's a dangerous business Frodo my lad, going out of your door. You step into the Road and if you don't keep your feet, there is no knowing where you might be swept off to." (FOTR. Ch. 3, Three is Company.)

"Do not meddle in the affairs, of wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger." (FOTR. Ch. 3, Three is Company.)

"Go not to the Elves for counsel, for they will say both no and yes." (FOTR. Ch. 3, Three is Company.)

"Short cuts make long delays." (FOTR. Ch. 3, Three is Company.)

"It's the job that never started as takes longest to finish. (FOTR. Ch. 19, The Mirror of Galadriel.)

Just some of my favorite quotes.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 26, 2002)

Samwise, what are you doing?  
You have to respond a quote, before posting a new one.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 28, 2002)

It seems everybody is so confused that no one has answered the last quote yet... I'll make a guess: Frodo to Sam in Cirith Ungol?
And here's a new one:


> He must have translated it. I never knew that.


----------



## Legolam (Mar 28, 2002)

Aragorn to Sam and the hobbits

Here's mine :



> Yes! The elf warrior is loose!


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 28, 2002)

Sam to an orc when trying to free Frodo.

Try:


> They won’t come, not before you’re dead anyway


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 29, 2002)

"they won't come, not before you're dead anyway". was that gollum to frodo?

try:.... "Wolves and snakes!"


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 29, 2002)

Sam when referring to Bill as they entered the Mines of Moria.

Try:



> Let us sit and rest and have something to eat


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 29, 2002)

Try

"But oft the unbidden guest proves the best company"


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 29, 2002)

Hmmmm. Strider97, you have to answer a quote before posting a new one.


----------



## Strider97 (Mar 29, 2002)

My deepest apologies-

I will have to try and find the last quote- Off the top of my head I would guess Aragorn/Legolas/Gimli before they meet Gandalf again.


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 29, 2002)

> "Let us sit and rest and have something to eat"


THis is Frodo, just after the attack by the Watcher at the gates of Moria.



> "But oft the unbidden guest proves the best company"


Éomer to Gimli, at the battle of Helm's Deep.

Try this:


> "He is dead then, I feared it was so."


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 29, 2002)

Frodo to Gimli in Moria.

Try:



> And keep your packs on as long as you can


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 29, 2002)

Aragorn to company outside paths of the dead.

Try this one:

"Near, but not in the gold."


----------



## shelob2002 (Mar 29, 2002)

That was Frodo to Faramir.

try this,

"You would have dropped him ,if a goblin had suddenly grabbed your leg from behind in the dark, tripped up your feet, and kicked you in the back!"


----------



## Varda (Mar 29, 2002)

That was Dori to the rest of the dwarf company when he lost Bilbo in the troll caves.


----------



## Varda (Mar 29, 2002)

Let's see, 



> 'There my heart is; but it is not my fate to sit in peace, even in the fair house of Elrond.'


----------



## greypilgrim (Mar 29, 2002)

Aragorn to ....don't remember.

Try:

"If you have a pipe about you, sit down and have a fill of mine."


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippin-
"Very odd you are indeed. Root and twig, very odd!"

Treebeard-
"Let us not be hasty"

Gandalf-
"I liked 'white' better"

Sam-
"Please sir, don't turn me into anythin' unnatural!"

"All that is gold does not glitter"

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Mar 31, 2002)

Hi, Rohansangel,

This isn't a "Favorite Quotes" thread. You're supposed to identify the quote given in the previous post, then post one of your own as a puzzle for the next person.

Nice quotes, though...


----------



## Samwise (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maedhros _
> *Samwise, what are you doing?
> You have to respond a quote, before posting a new one. *


Sorry, I'm new to this thread. As I went though i noticed that I have to answer one before starting a new one.


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 31, 2002)

Oh sorry, Donnie ... I didn't realise. Oops.  

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 31, 2002)

> "If you have a pipe about you, sit down and have a fill of mine."


This is Bilbo to Gandalf, in The Hobbit

is this thread supposed to be just LotR? Which books should we quote from?

try this one:


> "I thought you were dead!"


----------



## shadowfax_g (Mar 31, 2002)

Aragorn to Frodo at Moria. It's a great scene!

How about:

"I do not wish to play at riddles. Speak plainer!"


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 31, 2002)

Eowyn to Faramir.

Try:


> How splendid! How wonderful! But where were we?


----------



## Elfarmari (Mar 31, 2002)

Bilbo to Frodo, Sam, Pippin and Merry in Rivendell, after falling asleep repeatedly  

This one is easy, I think, but I think it's hilarious!
(I cut out the names)


> "I have lost it. . .I got rid of it, you know."


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 1, 2002)

Frodo to Bilbo.

Try:


> if you would very much mind tidying things up a bit before you go?


----------



## Roseberry (Apr 2, 2002)

Is that Bilbo to the dwarves?

Here's an easy one:


> You have chosen the evening, but my heart belongs to the morning.


----------



## Maedhros (Apr 2, 2002)

Gimli to Eomer.

Try:


> You are abroad late. Or are you perhaps lost?


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 3, 2002)

Gildor to Frodo.

How about:


> Your duty is with your people.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 3, 2002)

Hmm, not sure about this, but: Galadriel to Frodo?

Try this:


> "Well? What of it?"


----------



## Lindir (Apr 3, 2002)

> Your duty is with your people


That was Aragorn to Éowyn.



> "Well? What of it?"


And that was Merry to Pippin.

And this is another:



> 'Who are they? What are they?'


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 3, 2002)

Lindir, it might have been Merry, but it wasn't. It was Éomer to Elfhelm!

Was that last one... Frodo to Aragorn, asking about the Nazgûl?


----------



## Lindir (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *Lindir, it might have been Merry, but it wasn't. It was Éomer to Elfhelm!
> 
> Was that last one... Frodo to Aragorn, asking about the Nazgûl? *



Some people in the books are bound to say the same things. And, no it was not Frodo to Aragorn. Try again!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 4, 2002)

I love quoting anythin Lord of the Rings. I'm so happy I found this forum. This is my first post.

Gandalf:
Deserves death I dare say he does but many live who deserve death and some die who deserve life. Can you give that to them? then be not to quike to deal out death for your own sake.

I'm not sure if that's perfect but it's on of my favorites.


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

Frodo/Pippin -- 

I made the same mistake. This is a forum in which you name the character who said the previous quote, then do your own. It's not a favorite quote section -- although it would be great if you'd start one!

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 4, 2002)

I don't know what the last one was, so I'm gonna start over if ya don't mind:
Who says this:
"Don't damage one of my pans, or I'll carve you into mincemeat"


----------



## Varda (Apr 4, 2002)

Rohansangel, yours is probably Sam talking to someone because he was always worried about his pans.
I'm really awful at remembering specific quotes, so I'm going to look mine up--


> 'Look my friends! If it were known that hobbits had such hides, all the hunters of Middle-earth would be riding to the Shire.'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry I get it now and I know that line by heart.

Sam said that.

Who says this:"Seek for the sword that was broken. In Imladris it dwells."

More thatn one person quotes it but the first person who says it is what I want.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 4, 2002)

Sorry I took to long to post my last one. someone got to it first. Anyway Sam said it to Gollum.

I'm not sure about the next one but I'm thinking Arogorn?

Go ahead and use the last one I put for mine.


----------



## Varda (Apr 4, 2002)

That was heard by Boromir's brother in a dream


----------



## Varda (Apr 4, 2002)

Go ahead and do the next one, Pippin/Frodo


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 4, 2002)

Alright.
"It's a dangerous buisness going out of your door. You step onto the road and ther is no knowing of where you might be swept off to."


----------



## Varda (Apr 4, 2002)

Bilbo to Frodo?



> 'I can put it no plainer than by saying that Bilbo was meant to find the Ring, and not by its maker. In which case you also were meant to have it. And that is an encouraging thought.'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 4, 2002)

Yes.

Gandalf to Frodo.

"Don't look at us. Go away. Go to sleep."


----------



## Niniel (Apr 5, 2002)

Sam to Gollum.

How about:

I will not go forth as a thief in the night.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 5, 2002)

Your WRONG and i don't know what yours is.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm guessing yours is smoeone cool like Aragorn, Faramir, Eomir, or maybe Gandalf? 

Guess again on:

Don't look at us, go away, go to sleep.


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 6, 2002)

That one was Gollum to Frodo and Sam, I think.

Try:

"They were hissing at each other."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 6, 2002)

ill give u an ez 1:

"It is not ours to decide who lives and dies. Many who live deserve death and many who have died deserved life. Can you give it to them?"

LOTR movie.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 6, 2002)

That is so Gandalf and that's my favorite line. 

Mine was actually Gollum to Souron.

Lets try :Now see here what do you think your doing?!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rohansangel _
> *I don't know what the last one was, so I'm gonna start over if ya don't mind:
> Who says this:
> "Don't damage one of my pans, or I'll carve you into mincemeat" *



I loved that...how much he cared about his cook ware


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 6, 2002)

you have to answer the previous quote, then put one up. 

"They were hissing at each other."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 6, 2002)

Let's see. um......Aragorn?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 7, 2002)

you should know these
I would have followed you, my brother, my captain, my king," "Be at peace, son of Gondor," 

Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens," 

Im going to mordor alone...Of course you are... And I'm coming with you," Samwise


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 7, 2002)

WOW

Boromir, Arogorn, Gandalf or Elrond Frodo, and Sam.



I saw Rudy starung Sean Astin and Highly recomend it.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 7, 2002)

I'm confused! Will someone repeat whatever quote needs to be answered right now? Thanks!!


----------



## Rohansangel (Apr 7, 2002)

I sooo want to see that! (being Rudy with Sean Astin) Not only bcuz Sean Astin's my man (get ur hands off him!!) but also cuz it looks rly good. 

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Varda (Apr 7, 2002)

I think the current quote that needs an answer is 


> "They were hissing at each other."


originally posted by greypilgrim.

I don't know it, but there it is.

Everyone else seems to be digressing, and amerxtremist, you need to answer a previous quote before you can give your own


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *WOW
> 
> Boromir, Arogorn, Gandalf or Elrond Frodo, and Sam.
> ...


NOt quite

Boromir-Aragorn
Gimli
Frodo Sam


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, at least I was close.
How about This"
"Let's move em out."
"Give them a moment!"
"By dawn this place will be cralling with orcs."
(This is a scene from the movie)


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 7, 2002)

in order to avoid confusion, please answer one quote and post one quote in each post! 
"They were hissing at each other."
does someone say this, or is it narration?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Well, at least I was close.
> How about This"
> "Let's move em out."
> ...



FOR PITIES SAKE, give them a moment. B
By NIGHTFALL this place will be crawling with orcs. Arg


----------



## Varda (Apr 7, 2002)

Back to the original quote we need to answer, 
"They were hissing at each other"
I don't know who said it, but I think they were talking about the Black Riders. It may have been Sam, Pippin, Merry, Frodo, or anyone else who saw a Black Rider.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for answering mine. Sorry it wasn't exact. It's been to long since I've seen it.

I've no idea about the hissing so someon give the answer so we can please move on.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Varda _
> *Back to the original quote we need to answer,
> "They were hissing at each other"
> I don't know who said it, but I think they were talking about the Black Riders. It may have been Sam, Pippin, Merry, Frodo, or anyone else who saw a Black Rider. *


You know I think it was gandalf. he was attacked at weather top right?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm not sure.
I do know he was there before Frodo.

Who did this one?
Somebdy tell the answer or let us move on.


----------



## Varda (Apr 8, 2002)

greypilgrim gave it, but he is not supposed to tell us the answer. But, if he gets on, he may be able to give us a hint


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 8, 2002)

Varda, I am enjoying stumping you guys, here your hint: it was said in Bree.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 8, 2002)

It's not Barlamin Butterbur is it?

Is this from the Movie or book or is it in both?


----------



## Lindir (Apr 9, 2002)

Well, it certainly is not from the book. The closest I can find is Merry describing his encounter with the Ringwraiths in Bree. But it's not very close, so it's doubtful if it's the right one. This is the one I'm thinking of:


> One was muttering; and the other was whispering, or hissing.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 9, 2002)

I was thinking about that too, but there is nothing completely the same as the quote. May I remind you all that nobody has yet solved my quote:



> 'I will not go forth as a thief in the night.'



It was not Aragorn, Éomer, Faramir or Gandalf, as someone suggested...


----------



## Lindir (Apr 9, 2002)

> 'I will not go forth as a thief in the night.'


That's Boromir, sounding the Horn of Gondor when setting out from Rivendell.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 9, 2002)

Indeed it was.
But since nobody seems to able to find the 'hissing' quote, there is now no other unsolved quote. So I'm taking the liberty to add a new one:



> 'That was an eye-opener, and no mistake!'



Please add the time when and about whom it was said in the book, because it's not in the same place as in the movie.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 9, 2002)

> 'That was an eye-opener, and no mistake!'


Sam, after Gandalf scared off the wolves before the company decided that Moria was a really good idea after all.
I'll give you a new one:


> 'I myself will go to war, to fall in the front of the battle, if it must be'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 9, 2002)

Aragorn?

"To be a ringbearer is to be alone."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 9, 2002)

> 'I myself will go to war, to fall in the front of the battle, if it must be'



Gimli.

And the next one is galadriel to frodo.


----------



## Varda (Apr 9, 2002)

Would you like to post a new one, amerxtremist?


----------



## QueenBeruthiel (Apr 10, 2002)

the hissing quote, 
was it Nob or Bob (maybe) in Bree????????


----------



## Lindir (Apr 10, 2002)

This has still not been answered correctly:


> 'I myself will go to war, to fall in the front of the battle, if it must be'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 10, 2002)

well, we said Boromir, Aragorn, & Gimli. is it not one of those? Is it Gandalf, a hobbit. Or maybe faramir?


----------



## Kementari (Apr 10, 2002)

Lindir, is it Theoden?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 10, 2002)

there we go-theoden


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 10, 2002)

how about an easy one:

I know less than half of you than i should and i like less than half of you less than half of what you deserve!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 10, 2002)

i like that one xtremist. Bilbo to the crowd at his party

im sure some1 has posted this one before

"one ring to rule them all, one ring to find them, one ring to bring them all.... and in the darkness bind them"


----------



## Lindir (Apr 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kementari _
> *Lindir, is it Theoden? *


Yes!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, and Sam Gamgee's quote being from the verse of the Rings (quoted for the first time by Gandalf), it's time for a new quote!

How about:



> 'Will you aid me or thwart me? Choose swiftly!'


----------



## Lindir (Apr 11, 2002)

> 'Will you aid me or thwart me? Choose swiftly!'


Aragorn to Éomer.

Here's another:


> "The years will bring what they will. We will speak no more of this until many have passed. The days darken, and much evil is to come."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 11, 2002)

gandalf to frodo.



> It is time now for us to raise our swords together in battle!


----------



## Lindir (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *gandalf to frodo.
> 
> *



Not even close.


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Apr 12, 2002)

> "The years will bring what they will. We will speak no more of this until many have passed. The days darken, and much evil is to come."


Elrond to Aragorn.

How about,


> What madness or devilry is this? Death, death, death! Death take us all!


----------



## Turgon (Apr 12, 2002)

Eomer over the body of Eowyn...

How about...



> I used to spend a week just breathing.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 12, 2002)

Was that Billbo? I'm not sure.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 12, 2002)

> I used to spend a week just breathing.


Treebeard to Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Turgon (Apr 12, 2002)

You've got it, Lindir... but you have to post a quote of your own now...


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 12, 2002)

If i can first, from the Sil.

"I shall drink thy blood glady."


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 12, 2002)

just look at my signature. one from tfotr and the other from ttt.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 13, 2002)

can i request an answer for mine?


----------



## Dhôn-Buri-Dhôn (Apr 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *can i request an answer for mine? *


Maybe it was ignored because you mis-identified the previous quote! A just punishment, it seems to me...  

I must say, I kind of resent seeing Silmarillion quotes in this thread. Hey, folks, it's a Lord of the Rings forum! Not everybody here knows the Sil all that well. Go start a quotes thread in the Sil forum if you want...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 13, 2002)

I agree I've never opend the Sil so go to the first quote from the LOTR.

If we don't remeber than I'll quote.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 13, 2002)

> "I shall drink thy blood glady."


Gurthang to Turin




> "It's the job that's never started as takes longest to finish."


Sam to someone, I believe Frodo, in Lothlorien



> "Oft evil will evil mar"


Theoden to Gandalf

try this one:
"This is the hour of the Shire-folk, when they arise from their quiet fields to shake the towers and the counsels of the Great."


----------



## Turgon (Apr 13, 2002)

Winston Churchill?


----------



## Turgon (Apr 13, 2002)

Just kidding!!!
It was Elrond to Frodo.



> 'I like birds, even when they chatter;'


----------



## FrodoFriek (Apr 13, 2002)

I've got no clue......was it an Elf?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 14, 2002)

Was it a hobbit?

I've got a good one but I'll wait until my turn.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 14, 2002)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippen.

try this:
'I suppose you haven't lost us already?'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 14, 2002)

Pippin I think to Merry.


I wonder if I can stump you with this:

"The very warmth of my blood seems stolen away."


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 14, 2002)

Beregond to Pippin

"Where in Middle-earth are we?"


----------



## Turgon (Apr 14, 2002)

> by Turgon
> 'I like birds, even when they chatter;'





> 'Treebeard to Merry and Pippin.'



Actually it was Quickbeam


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 14, 2002)

if you dont get this you are a bunch of idiots:

"We do not travel empty handed. it is aduril...The sword once broken has been reforged." Im not sure if i have it right though. I cant find my copy.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 15, 2002)

Aragorn is the only one that carrys the sword od Alindil. So it must be him.

"So it will if I have not returne by the sundown bells."


----------



## Niniel (Apr 16, 2002)

Bergil to Pippin? 

Here's another one:


> 'He has a mind of metal and wheels.'


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 16, 2002)

"he has a mind of metal and wheels", that was Gandalf, I think.
Try this one...

"Poor old Bill."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 16, 2002)

sam

"Moria, Moria wonder of the norhtern world"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 16, 2002)

Gimli.

"The king of the dead is come!"

You guys are really good I thought I would get you with the non main characters ones of Bergil and his father.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 16, 2002)

*Mine's easy beyond easy, but my favorite, nonetheless.*

Try this one:
"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve."


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 16, 2002)

> "Poor old Bill"


~Samwise Gamgee, outside Moria as he had to let Bill go to save his master, *sniff* Sam's loyalty chokes me up every time!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Gimli.
> 
> "The king of the dead is come!"
> ...



Don't forget this one.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 16, 2002)

a bunch of random scared people, of Aragorn traveling the paths of the dead.

"Do not meddle in the affairs of Wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger." (the first person to say it, not people quoting it later)


----------



## Niniel (Apr 17, 2002)

That was Gildor to Frodo.
ILLOTRTM's quote was Bilbo of course.
By the way, my earlier quote 'He has a mind of metal and wheels' was Treebeard, not Gandalf.
So, here's a new one:


> 'Nonetheless I miss now both my councellors.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Gimli.
> *



Wrong.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 17, 2002)

> "Moria, Moria wonder of the norhtern world"


Glóin


> 'Nonetheless I miss now both my councellors.'


Théoden


New one:


> 'So I thought, for you look like your father'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 17, 2002)

Okay I'm thorouly amazed. You guys are so good.
Let's see........Is it maybe someone talking to um......Wait I think I've got it. Pippin talking to that child Bergil?!?!
I'm getting a but excited now. I want to stump tou so I'm going to try and look something up I'll be right back..................................................

"Where will wants not, a way opens."

I want the exsact name.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 17, 2002)

it sounds like smeagol but im sure its not.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 17, 2002)

It's not. but good try. I'm glad the first try wasn't right because I've been trying to stump you guys.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 18, 2002)

> "Where will wants not, a way opens."


Dernhelm aka Éowyn, to Merry.

Another:


> 'But perhaps you’ll come along inside, and we’ll pass the news more comfortable.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 18, 2002)

Treebeard, i think.

"Unless you have even greater wisdom [im not sure-no copies] than that of Saruman i dont expect you should find something of any use."


----------



## Lindir (Apr 18, 2002)

> Treebeard, i think.


Wrong.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 18, 2002)

Gosh you guys are good but I won't give up I'll fing one. (I hope)
But um lets see what was the last one?

The one that is not Treebeard is it Gandalf or Aragorn or someone in high places?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 18, 2002)

*I FOUND MY BOOKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> 'But perhaps you’ll come along inside, and we’ll pass the news more comfortable.'



It took me about 3 hours 1st to find the book then another 3 hours to find the quote but i got it!!!!!!

I couldnt find it exactly but the closest i could find was Galadriel or Celeborn (i didnt really look for who said but which charecters) ni Lothlorien!


----------



## Lindir (Apr 19, 2002)

> I couldnt find it exactly but the closest i could find was Galadriel or Celeborn (i didnt really look for who said but which charecters) ni Lothlorien!


Wrong. It's much earlier than Lothlórien.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 19, 2002)

Big guess: Farmer Maggot to Frodo, Sam and Pippin?

I'll ask a new one, in the unlikely case I've got it right:



> 'He has never been away.'


----------



## Lindir (Apr 19, 2002)

> Big guess: Farmer Maggot to Frodo, Sam and Pippin?


Correct! I'll have to think about your quote for a while.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 19, 2002)

> 'He has never been away.'


Now I have thought about it and I think I recognize it. It's one of the hobbits, probably Merry or Pippin, saying something like: 'Look, Strider is back'. Could be after the sacking of Isengard. Yes, I think I'll settle for that. But I can't remember which hobbit.
I'll give you a new one anyway:


> We were all at fault, and but for your vigilance the Darkness, maybe, would already be upon us.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow, we're good! Actually you were not completely correct, check it out... but it was the right part. As for your quote, I don't know, so I'm going lo leave you now and study for my exams, they're on next week....


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 19, 2002)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We were all at fault, and but for your vigilance the Darkness, maybe, would already be upon us. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Well, I'm not sure but it sounds like Gandalf though it may be Aragorn or someone high as usual.


Okay I've been waiting and reasearching to find a stumping one so just incase I answered correctly here it is:

"The wild men have seen all that can be seen."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey you guyd um I was just wondering.... How many of you think hobbits RULE? Would you defend them? Go hobbits!!!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 19, 2002)

*What kind of question is that!!??*

What sort of maniacle fool wouldn't admit to the fact that hobbits rule? I guess it depends on the circumstances. If I was in Boromir's situation, I suppose I would defend them (as best I could). I have a quote for you! If you don't get it, let bad luck and extreem misfortune haunt your pathetic soul for all eternity!


> 'Well, here is the strangest riddle that we have found yet!' exclaimed ******. 'A bound prisoner escapes both from Orcs and from the surrounding horsemen. He then stops, while still in the open, and cuts his bonds with an orc-knife. But how and why? For if his legs were tied, how did he walk? And if his arms were tied, how did he use the knife? And if neither were tied, why did he cut the cords at all?'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 19, 2002)

> "The wild men have seen all that can be seen."



Ghan Bury Ghan (sp)

Ill get back to you tommorow. I cant get back on today,


----------



## Legolam (Apr 19, 2002)

ILLOTRTM - yours is Legolas

Niniel - yours is Strider himself after one of the hobbits said "Look, Strider is back" when he started smoking a pipe at Isengard. OK then, my quote for you happy people is that one, find the hobbit that said it!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 19, 2002)

well let me do mine since i got the wild men one.



> I say neither yea nor nay."



Might be easy for those who have a new book. Mine's from 78.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 20, 2002)

I'm not sure, but I was thinking it might be Galadriel?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 20, 2002)

no. its not a charecter that talked alot but he talked to a black rider.


----------



## Legolam (Apr 20, 2002)

Farmer Maggot? 

If that's right, can someone find the hobbit that said that thing to Aragorn a couple of posts back, cos I actually want to know!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 20, 2002)

the hobbit one was pippin. you wernt right.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 21, 2002)

Yeah Pippin Rocks. *Cheers and starts the croud on saying Hobbits Rule.*
Anyway what was the last quote? I got a bit lost in the croud.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 22, 2002)

"I say neither yea nor nay."

Looks ive picked out a good one!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 22, 2002)

So I guess it wasn't Maggot.

Was it a king or steward? Like Aragorn,Deanathor,or Theoden?

Or maybe it was a nobody persone.

Will you give us a hint or what?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

You guys'll never get this one!


> 'Hold still!' said ****. 'Or we'll stick you full of pins as a hedgehog.'



Or how bout this one?



> 'I have become too hot. I must cool myself and think; for it is easier to shout STOP! than to do it.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 22, 2002)

WAIT YOUR TURN! I got flamed for that too.

HINT: This might not make it any easier: HIS name is mentioned but not recalled.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 22, 2002)

My apolegies. I'm still fairly new here.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 23, 2002)

> "I say neither yea nor nay."


That's Dain.



> 'Hold still!' said ****. 'Or we'll stick you full of pins as a hedgehog.'


It's at the Window of the West, to Gollum. Not sure who said it though. Could be Mablung or Damrod or Anborn. 



> 'I have become too hot. I must cool myself and think; for it is easier to shout STOP! than to do it.'


This must be Treebeard.

I don't think you got my last one, so I won't post another. But here it is again:


> We were all at fault, and but for your vigilance the Darkness, maybe, would already be upon us.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 23, 2002)

The one about sticking gollum full of pins was said by Sam if I recall corectly. Wasn't it?

I'm not sure about the other one cause I forgot which ones have and havn't been asnwered so if we could make that clear it would be easier for everyone.


----------



## Lindir (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *The one about sticking gollum full of pins was said by Sam if I recall corectly. Wasn't it?
> 
> I'm not sure about the other one cause I forgot which ones have and havn't been asnwered so if we could make that clear it would be easier for everyone. *



No it wasn't Sam. Just looked up the quote properly and it goes like this:


> But two more men came up out of the shadows.'Hold still! ' said one. `Or we'll stick you as full of pins as a hedgehog. Hold still!'



I think made it clear which quote had not been answered by re-posting it. How much clearer can you get? And I'll not do it again. Answer it or post another, I don't care.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 23, 2002)

Sorry. I have a time linit for the computer so I don't have time to find the last one.

Oh how about this:

"You won't be capitain long."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 23, 2002)

We were all at fault, and but for your vigilance the Darkness, maybe, would already be upon us.

Im pretty sure that one was either Eomer or Faramir.

Mine will be

"Im finding more and more out about you every day!" Hint its before Elrond


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

amerxtremist-I could be very wrong, but is this Sam to Aragorn?


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 23, 2002)

Here's one for ya



> He drew a deep breath. "Well, I'm back," he said.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

This one's mine! It's master Samwise Gamgee, the last page of the trillogy! Yay me!... Ok, Here's one!



> 'I thought you had forgotten all about me. I am glad to see you back. It has been a long day.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *amerxtremist-I could be very wrong, but is this Sam to Aragorn? *


Absolutely not. it is said to sam though.


----------



## King-Under-Mt. (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *"Im finding more and more out about you every day!" Hint its before Elrond *


Maybe Frodo to Sam?
or Merry? or Pipin?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 23, 2002)

Woah rewind and stop. Lets get back to all the unanswered quotes before we move on again.

I thought that "I'm finding more about you..." one was someone in Moria to Frodo. iether Gimli or Aragorn.

Xanaphia- yours is Sam and I hate that line! It's sad and it just ends.

Anyway mine was this: "You wont be capitain long."


----------



## Lindir (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *We were all at fault, and but for your vigilance the Darkness, maybe, would already be upon us.
> 
> Im pretty sure that one was either Eomer or Faramir.
> ...


Wrong, but I give up. It's Elrond, at the Council.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

ok ok my turn.

"You won't be capitain for long."


----------



## Niniel (Apr 24, 2002)

"I'm finding more and more out about you every day!" is Frodo to Sam, when he finds out Sam has been helping Merry and Pippin to go with Frodo. I believe ILLOTRTM's quote hasn't been answered yet; I believe it's Bilbo to Frodo? I don't know P/F's quote, sorry.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

Aright! Finaly I think I got a quote that will be hard to answer!
And if not I've got an even better one!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

which book?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

wait let me think---Gandalf??? Answer me quick ive got a great one. Ive had a few that stumped you before but this will blow em all away.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

Niniel- Nope
Pippin/Frodo- Is this someone to Aragorn?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

Nopr and Nope. Nobody has gotten it so far. It's from the LOTR not the Sil. I havn't read that.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

Hmmmmm.... aaahhhhh.... I really want this one.... will you say which of the three books it's from?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 24, 2002)

i think i got it:
Denethor to gandalf? Am i right?


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

Posted by Lindir:
"But two more men came up out of the shadows.'Hold still! ' said one. `Or we'll stick you as full of pins as a hedgehog. Hold still!'"

In The Two Towers, Ch 6 "The Forbidden Pool", Anborn and 2 other of Faramir's men catch Gollum and say this to him as he tries to get away.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Sorry. I have a time linit for the computer so I don't have time to find the last one.
> 
> Oh how about this:
> ...



That was the orc Snaga to Shagrat in RoTK, "The Tower of Cirith Ungol"

How's this :
"If you do not trust me to endure the test, you do not know me yet."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

Goldberry got it. But hey I had some of you stumped. You gotta give me that much. As for the newest one. is it Aragorn?


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Goldberry got it. But hey I had some of you stumped. You gotta give me that much. As for the newest one. is it Aragorn? *



Sorry, not Aragorn.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

Well, then I'm not sure but is it in the Fellowship?
Maybe Gandalf or Boromir? or it can't br a hobbit. Can it?


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Well, then I'm not sure but is it in the Fellowship?
> Maybe Gandalf or Boromir? or it can't br a hobbit. Can it? *



Hint: it is in RoTK, and the person who said it was not playing with a full deck.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Apr 24, 2002)

Is it an orc/ See, I'm reading the ROTK so I might not yet be there. Is itin the first or second book?


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pippin/Frodo _
> *Is it an orc/ See, I'm reading the ROTK so I might not yet be there. Is itin the first or second book? *



It's in the first book (which is book 5). It is not an orc, it is someone who is not on the side of evil.


----------



## Legolam (Apr 25, 2002)

Gandalf? Oh no wait, that's already been said.

How about Denethor?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 25, 2002)

Sorry to butt in, but know one got mine yet! It's


> 'I thought you had forgotton all about me. I am glad to see you back. It has been a long day.'


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolam _
> *Gandalf? Oh no wait, that's already been said.
> 
> How about Denethor? *


Correct! Denethor to Gandalf in RoTK.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *Sorry to butt in, but know one got mine yet! It's
> 'I thought you had forgotton all about me. I am glad to see you back. It has been a long day.'
> 
> *



Is that Pippin to Gandalf in RoTK?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 26, 2002)

Sure is.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 26, 2002)

Try this one:
"Let us not stay at the door, for the time is urgent. Let us enter!"


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 26, 2002)

> Let us not stay at the door, for the time is urgent. Let us enter!


Gandalf to Aragorn and co. at the house of healing.

Try:


> "I am answered," he said, "and I place myself at your service, if that is of any worth to one so high and honourable."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 26, 2002)

i do beleive that that was merry to theoden.


----------



## shadowfax_g (Apr 27, 2002)

Nope. I know it is a bit confusing.. try again!


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by shadowfax_g _
> *
> "I am answered," he said, "and I place myself at your service, if that is of any worth to one so high and honourable."*



That was Frodo to Faramir in TTT, "The Forbidden Pool"

Try this:
"'My son, years come when hope will fade, and beyond them little is clear to me. And now a shadow lies between us.'"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

goldberry-that was denethor.

"The wise have good reason to believethat the halflings trove is indeed the great ring of long debate, unlikely though that may seem to those who less."


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 27, 2002)

amerxtremist- Elrond. (I'm 90%)



> It is not so dark here.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

well ur also 90% wrong!  It wasnt elrond butit was in the council of elrond.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 27, 2002)

Ah! I was r... I was wro....I wasn't right? No! This can't be. Well, I knew it was at the council... Oh! How could I have forgotten? Stupid, stupid, stupid!!!! It was Galdor of the Havens!!! There!!!!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

Galdor of the havens-correct. (IF sum1s wrong say CorWrong  )


----------



## Eldanor (Apr 28, 2002)

here is a funny one (I tried to translate it from spanish)

"I would cut your head, mr. Dwarf, if it raised a little more from the floor"

("Te rebanaría la cabeza, Señor Enano, si se alzara un poco más del suelo")


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 28, 2002)

Eomer.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 28, 2002)

Ahem


> It is not so dark here.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 28, 2002)

you didnt answer correctly.


----------



## QueenOfEa (Apr 28, 2002)

You have read the his book! Good heavens above! Is nothing safe?


----------



## QueenOfEa (Apr 28, 2002)

Hey, ILLOTRTM 

Bilbo said it at his B-Day Party!


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 29, 2002)

"'My son, years come when hope will fade, and beyond them little is clear to me. And now a shadow lies between us.'"


This one was Elrond to Aragorn in Appendix A.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 29, 2002)

QueenOfEa- Did he? Well, it's not the person I'm aiming for, someone else said it. Try again.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 29, 2002)

ILLOTRTM can you give a hint on this one:

It is not so dark here.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 30, 2002)

You meet this person in TTT, the chapter entitled "The King of the Golden Hall."


----------



## QueenOfEa (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it Eowyn?


----------



## Niniel (May 1, 2002)

Or maybe Gandalf to Théoden?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 1, 2002)

Theoden is correct!!!!!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 1, 2002)

Wow I missed out. I guess I haven'y checked in in a while. 
I think we're ready for a knew quote.

I know this is really easy but I just wanted to test it just to see if maybe I could try to stump someone.

"You were placed under my care."


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 1, 2002)

Maybe..... Frodo?


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 1, 2002)

No! I didn't mean that! Aaaahhh! I'm ment Gandalf to Frodo!!!!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 1, 2002)

Nope. But good try


----------



## Diabless (May 1, 2002)

Beregond to Pippin


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 2, 2002)

Nope.

*Will she be able to stumo them?*
*Well I don't know so far it looks like it*


----------



## Goldberry (May 2, 2002)

I would have guessed Theoden to Merry, or the Warden of the House of Healing to Eowyn, but neither is in the book. This one is hard.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 2, 2002)

the heal person to faramir.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 2, 2002)

Well......It was the warden to Eowyn but it wasn't the whole thing. I choped part of it off. It was when she first wants to leave the house. Right before she meets Faramir. Sorry if I messed up. I thought I had at least that part right.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 2, 2002)

I'm so bored so I'm gonna give you a knew quote but I'll look this one up.

"Ive something that belongs to you."


----------



## Goldberry (May 3, 2002)

Sam to Frodo?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 3, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## Beorn (May 3, 2002)

Would it be Butterbur -> Frodo?


----------



## Goldberry (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Would it be Butterbur -> Frodo? *



Yes, that's it, and the something was Bill the Pony!


----------



## Beorn (May 3, 2002)

Coolness...Here's one that'll blow your mind:



> 'I know little of Iarwain save the name,' said __________; 'but Glorfindel, I think, is right. Power to defy our Enemy is not in him, unless such power is in the earth itself. And yet we see that Sauron can torture and destroy the very hills. What power still remains lies with us, here in Imladris, or with Cirdan at the Havens, or in Lorien. But have they the strength, have we here the strength to withstand the Enemy, the coming of Sauron at the last, when all else is overthrown?'
> 
> Of course, you can cheat if you have the book saved on your computer...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (May 4, 2002)

> 'I know little of Iarwain save the name,' said __________; 'but Glorfindel, I think, is right. Power to defy our Enemy is not in him, unless such power is in the earth itself. And yet we see that Sauron can torture and destroy the very hills. What power still remains lies with us, here in Imladris, or with Cirdan at the Havens, or in Lorien. But have they the strength, have we here the strength to withstand the Enemy, the coming of Sauron at the last, when all else is overthrown?'
> 
> It was Galdor of the Havens


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 4, 2002)

Hhhhmmmm, I don't think any are going on now.... here's one.


> 'Yes, even as you see us.'


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2002)

One point for King E!


----------



## Elfarmari (May 5, 2002)

> 'Yes, even as you see us.'


Aragorn to Eomer


> "Yet maybe this will lighten your heart"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 6, 2002)

"Few other griefs amid the ill chances of this world have more bitterness and shame for a man's heart than to behold the love of a lady so fair and brave that cannot be returned."


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2002)

Wonko, you have to answer the other quote first before you can post a new one. Anyway, yours was Aragorn to Éowyn, but the other one I don't know.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 7, 2002)

The other one I do not know either.
But actually the quote I posted was Aragorn to Eomer, regarding Eowyn. 

(PS-How do you get those little accent thingies in the text?)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Diabless _
> *
> Who was he talking about then? *



He was talking about Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Niniel (May 13, 2002)

Could you give us a hint, Elfarmari?


----------



## uzuki (May 14, 2002)

did Frodo say it to sam?

try:

"Speak now or i will make a dint in your hat that even a wizard will find hard to deal with"


----------



## Beorn (May 14, 2002)

Gimli to Gandalf the White...


----------



## Elfarmari (May 16, 2002)

> Yet maybe this will lighten your heart


This was said in the Fellowship of the Ring, of something green.

If this doesn't help any, I'll try to come up with a better hint.


----------



## Beorn (May 16, 2002)

Was it lembas?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

Beorn your sig is longer than 3 lines. Readwryt's gonna kick your @$$.

Is the green thing the beryl stone Strider found on the bridge that signaled that they could cross?


----------



## Beorn (May 17, 2002)

Well, the lines on the bottom I made smaller so they would be the equivalent of two...or closer to two and a half if you want to be picky...


----------



## DRavisher (May 17, 2002)

Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul,
ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul


Who said that?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 17, 2002)

I don't care...you broke the rules dude.

FIRE THE MOD!!!

And um...Shagrat?


----------



## DRavisher (May 17, 2002)

/me is confused. Did you say all of that to Beorn?


----------



## Beorn (May 17, 2002)

The quote would be Gandalf reading the inscription of the ring, in the Dark Tongue at the Council of Elrond....

Ok, I've made the entire thing small, so that it is shorter than 3 normal lines. I believe the point of the rule was so that there wouldn't be sigs longer than most posts...such as The Ballad of Billy the Kid (by Billy Joel) in someone's sig...


----------



## DRavisher (May 18, 2002)

Quite right, Beorn.


----------



## Beorn (May 18, 2002)

> 'Go!' said John Doe. 'But keep what honour you may, and do not run! And there is a task which you may attempt and so be not wholly shamed. Take the way south-west till you come to Cair Andros, and if that is still held by enemies, as I think, then re-take it, if you can; and hold it to the last defence of Gondor and Rohan!'



Who said that (a person) to whom (a group)


----------



## Elfarmari (May 18, 2002)

Aragorn to the members of the Host of the West who had not the courage to attempt the attack on Mordor.

"The hour is come at last."

If this is too vague, I'll give a hint.


As no one is trying to answer it, "Yet maybe this will lighten your heart" was said by Galadriel to Aragorn, when she gave him the Elessar (green stone) as a gift from Arwen.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 20, 2002)

The quotes you pick, Elf, are too vague!! They are hard because they aren't that memorable...and it's difficult to pinpoint who said it.


----------



## Elfarmari (May 20, 2002)

that's the point!       
sorry, I'll try to come up with somewhat simpler ones in the future. I'm working on thinking of a good hint. . .

try this one:
'The hour is come at last.... And when all this land is clean of the servants of Sauron, I will hold the oath fulfilled. . ."


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 20, 2002)

aRAGORN to the dead ppl.


----------



## Elfarmari (May 21, 2002)

right!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 21, 2002)

Yay! See that one was good because normal people can answer it! 

NEXT! NEXT! *jumping up and down like a little kid in a candy store*


----------



## Eldanor (May 21, 2002)

> _Taurelilómëa-tumbalemorna Tumbaletaurëa Lomëanor._ That's what they used to say.


----------



## Niniel (May 22, 2002)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippin.

How about:


> 'I will not say: do not weep, for not all tears are an evil.'



Maybe that's too easy, but I haven't got my book with me.


----------



## pohuist (May 22, 2002)

Gandalf to Sam, Merry and Pippin at Grey Havens.

Here's an easy one, not to give you guys a break, just as an excuse to post my favourite quote:

" When winter first begins to bite,
and stones crack in frosty night,
when pools are black and trees are bare
'tis evil in the wild to fare. "


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2002)

I thought that was after Gandalf fell in Moria...I be stoopid.

The one pohuist posted baffles me.


----------



## Eldanor (May 28, 2002)

Was it Bilbo in Rivendel, when the Fellowship was still there?


----------



## Elfarmari (May 31, 2002)

I looked up that quote, too, and I agree with Eldanor. Someone post!


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 31, 2002)

> 'All that is gold does not glitter'


Super easy, but I don't have the book with me at the moment.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 1, 2002)

The first time it is quoted in the book is in Gandalf's letter to Frodo, which he gets in Bree. But maybe the poem is older.

Here's another:

'It was a compliment, and so, of course, not true.'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 5, 2002)

Woah! I've been gone too long!

Uh maybe Strider?

How about this:

~"In westernlands beneath the sun, the flowers my rise in spring"~


----------



## Niniel (Jun 6, 2002)

No, sorry. Hint: it's in the book even before Strider appears at all.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, in that case was it Gandalf? Or Frodo?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 6, 2002)

Niniel, your one sounds a lot like something Gandalf would say, and I remember the quote but sadly none of the details. No, wait, I think it was Merry, talking about Sackville-Baggins who had just left. Am I right? 
P/F, is your one Aragorn, reciting a poem?

How 'bout this: "Let us sit and rest and have something to eat, here on the landing, since we can't find a dining-room!" 
HINT: It's not who you think it is.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 6, 2002)

Nope. Not Strider.

Um..... yours is someone in the fellowship right?

Frodo, Sam, Merry, Pippin, Strider, Gandalf, Gimli, Legolas, or Boromir?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow, that was close! Good guess, P/F!  Try again, a bit more specifically this time. 
Hmm.. Then yours must be Gandalf, or I'm clueless.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

It's Merry isn't it? After the schooling of Saruman at Isengard?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 7, 2002)

Wonko, if yours was to me your wrong.
Pontifex is yours Faramir?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

Actually mine was to Pontifex.
I think it's Merry.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 7, 2002)

oh and it's NOT gandalf.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 7, 2002)

Erm, Bilbo? In a song?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 7, 2002)

No. But pretty close.


----------



## Arrhia El. (Jun 11, 2002)

Pontifrix, does yours come from the Hobbit??

'As I have been told, there was only ever a fool's hope.' 
I may have quoted this wrong, please correct if I have (& you know where its from!)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 11, 2002)

I think Pontifex's was Merry.

And I think Pippin/Frodo's was Legolas in a song...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 11, 2002)

nope. Not Legolas.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 12, 2002)

> "Let us sit and rest and have something to eat, here on the landing, since we can't find a dining-room!"


 I think this is Frodo to the rest of the Fellowship, I think right after the attack of the Watcher in the Water



> "In westernlands beneath the sun, the flowers may rise in spring"


 Sam's song after Cirith Ungol

Who originally said this, and who said it in LotR?
Whose shall the horn be? Who shall call them
from the grey twilight, the forgotten people?
The heir of him to whom the oath they swore.
From the North shall he come, need shall drive him:
he shall pass the Door of the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 12, 2002)

"Faithless is He who says Farewell when the road darkens"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 12, 2002)

Yes mine was Sam's song.

Um I think that was Borimir Elf.

Lady I don't know. Maybe Gandalf or Aragorn.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *"Faithless is He who says Farewell when the road darkens" *



Is it Gimli?


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 13, 2002)

Well done Elfarmari! Frodo it was indeed. I was a bit surprised when I read the quote, it sounds more like something Merry or Pippin might say.. But there you have it. 
LadyG, yours is Gimli, I'm certain of it. At least I get SOMEthing right SOMEtimes.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

I lose.


----------



## pohuist (Jun 14, 2002)

The one who guessed right is supposed to post a quote. Lets keep it going people.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 14, 2002)

Keep what going?
The cycle of abuse?!?

MAKE IT STOP! MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

I haven't answered any questions yet, but I hope you don't mind if I post a new quote.


"Enough, enough! We are departing as quickly as we may!"


There, who said that one?


----------



## Theoden (Jun 16, 2002)

I like this post although I have nothing to quote... but it sure is fun reading all of them



-me


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 16, 2002)

mine is not Boromir


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 16, 2002)

Hey Elfarmari, I know yours. Malbeth the Seer said that originally. Aragorn repeated the rhyme. NOW, will SOMEONE answer mine???


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 16, 2002)

Lily is your's Gandalf.
I like your name by the way. I have a main character in my book by the name of Lily. You should read it and give your opinion. It's a continueing story of lotr.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 16, 2002)

I agree with Pippin/Frodo; it was Gandalf to Caradhras


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmm, yes probably although it doesn't sound like him. If it isn't him, then it's Legolas or Boromir.
Hey Elfarmari does your name mean something in Quenya, or Sindarin? Its just that in your av your name is written in the Quenya mode.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

NOPE!!!!! YOU ARE BOTH WRONG!!!!! IT IS NOT GANDALF!!!! Please try again.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

it's not legolas or boromir either.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

Pippin/Frodo, Lily from Bree is my name in hobbit language. If you've never visited this site, you should do it.

http://barrowdowns.com/middleearthname.asp. 

It tells you all your middle earth names. As to my quote, keep guessing.


----------



## Lantarion (Jun 17, 2002)

Ah, Gimli then?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 17, 2002)

Yes!! You have it, Pontifex!! It is Gimli. Now, it's your turn.


----------



## Elfarmari (Jun 17, 2002)

hmm, obviously I wasn't remembering correctly; next time I'll double check myself. Pontifex: Elfarmari is kind of Quenya, but not really. 'el' means star, and 'falmar' means sea foam, waves, or something of that nature. I was just trying to come up with a pretty Quenya-sounding name, so I altered it somewhat.


----------



## Goldberry (Jun 23, 2002)

No one has asked one for a while, so here is one:

"Well, if that isn't a plague and a nuisance!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 24, 2002)

It's Aragorn, while looking contemptuosly at Pippin.


----------



## Aleria (Jun 24, 2002)

*how about this?*

How about this one: 

"I think I need a holiday"

FOTR



( i share the same birthday as Bilbo and Frodo Baggins;September 22)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 24, 2002)

Merry, after AGAIN being called the "indistinguishable backup hobbit"


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 25, 2002)

Is yours Bilbo, Aleria?


----------



## Aleria (Jun 25, 2002)

yeah it is


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh good! Now, how about this one?

"Let us see what Sting may show."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

Sexy Frodo as he unbuttons his trousers.


----------



## Goldberry (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *No one has asked one for a while, so here is one:
> 
> "Well, if that isn't a plague and a nuisance!" *



It was not Aragorn.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jun 25, 2002)

Sam, after realizing he smells of strawberry bubble bath.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey Goldberry, yours is Pippin, after he learns that they have to march by night in Hollin, and that they can't have a fire. Wonko, mine was NOT Frodo. It is Aragorn. He tells that to Frodo travelling down the Anduin.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 2, 2002)

Hey you guys, sorry to get off the subject, but I keep on trying to get one of those little pictures under my name, but everything I try is too big!!   I need some help!!


----------



## Niniel (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh, I see a new quote is in order... There goes:


> 'Receive it, Lord! In earnest of other things that shall be given back.'


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 5, 2002)

Gandalf said that to Aragorn when he gave him the palantir.


----------



## Diabless (Jul 7, 2002)

If you answere you're supposed to say another one. Since the last person has not I will...
"We will sit on the edge of ruin and talk..."
The one who answers that has to also put up another quote


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 7, 2002)

Aragorn to Merry and Pippin at Isengard.

Now for the quote:
"I am sure you have given me all the heaviest stuff. I pity snails, and all that carry their homes on their backs."


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 7, 2002)

Aha! Frodo said that to Pippin and Sam when they set out from Hobbiton. Here's another one.

"Of course! Who did you think it was?"


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 8, 2002)

Merry to Frodo and Sam on the road with Farmer Maggot.

How about this: "And I do not wish to enter it even once." An easy one, but there you go.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 8, 2002)

Pippin giving his thoughts about going to Moria. Here's another.


"Consider well, but not too long."


----------



## Legolam (Jul 9, 2002)

Aragorn to Frodo before the breaking of the fellowship

Try this:

"They cannot conquer forever!"


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 9, 2002)

Legolam, it was not Aragorn. Since there's already a new quote posted, I'll just give the answer to mine so it won't get confusing. The black horseman from Mordor said that to Dain when he asked him where Bilbo was. Legolam, your quote is Frodo, talking to Sam after seeing the flowers on the fallen statue's head in TTT. Here's another.

"For the world is changing: I feel it in the water, I feel it in the earth, and I smell it in the air."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jul 9, 2002)

Legolas?
Bombadil?
Treebeard?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 9, 2002)

Yeah, it's Treebeard. Now someone else can post a quote.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jul 9, 2002)

Here's one:
"I have wished thee joy ever since first I saw thee."


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 9, 2002)

Isn't that Aragorn talking to Eowyn?


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 10, 2002)

Yes, I think so.

"Yes," said Frodo; "but whatever came to my mind then I will keep there."


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 22, 2002)

Indeed it was Aragorn. That was said in Rohan at the feast after Theoden's funeral after Eomer announced her engagement to Faramir. She said: 
"Wish me joy, my liege-lord and healer"

Now for my favorite quote, from chapter The Field of Cormallen

And all the host laughed and wept, and in the midst of their merriment and tears the clear voice of the minstrel rose like silver and gold, and all men were hushed. And he sang to them, now in the Elven-tongue, now in the speech of the West, until their hearts, wounded with sweet words, overflowed, and their joy was like swords, and they passed in thought out to regions where pain and delight flow together and tears are the very wine of blessedness.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 22, 2002)

*oops*

Ouch I didn't realize I was supposed to let you guys guess the source. Then I saw that the one I was gonna try "The world is changing..." was just done a few posts back. (Treebeard)

So here's one

We fear to say too much. It robs us of the right words when a jest is out of place.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's a few of my favorites:
1. "I will take the Ring, though I do not know the way."
2. "Knock on the doors with your head, Peregrin Took. But if that does not shatter them, and I am allowed a little peace from foolish questions, I will seek for the opening words."
3. "Unhappy Men, children of little lords and brief kings, shall such as these lay hands on you, and let live?" from the Silmarillion.

I'm not sure on that one, indexerkevin, and I'm too tired to look it up, maybe later.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> 
> I'm not sure on that one, indexerkevin, and I'm too tired to look it up, maybe later. *




As for my quote; Merry says it after he has been saved by Aragorn in the Houses of Healing.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 28, 2002)

Does anyone know any of mine?


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Does anyone know any of mine? *



The first 2 are bunnies and I haven't read Sil yet so don't know the last one. First is of course Frodo at the Council of Elrond and the second is in front of the door to Moria.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 29, 2002)

Glorfindel1187, here is what I think I remember them to be. 
1. Frodo (doh!) 
2. Gandalf
3. Sauron


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 29, 2002)

indexerkevin yours were right and Lantarion your first two were right but not the third, the third is King Thingol to Beren concerning the marriage of Beren and Luthien.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> * the third is King Thingol to Beren concerning the marriage of Beren and Luthien. *



Haven't read Sil. Is that when Thingol sets Beren on what he hopes will be a quest to his death, for a Silmaril?


OK here's one. From LOTR:RotK

Behold the sun setting in a great fire! It is a sign of the end and fall of many things, and a change in the tides of the world.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 29, 2002)

yes that was when thingol sent Beren to what he hoped would be his death.

As for your quote I think its Gandalf talking to King Elessar(aragorn) on top of mount (is it gundabad?) before they find the seedling of the tree of Numenor.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *.....
> As for your quote I think its Gandalf talking to King Elessar(aragorn) on top of mount (is it gundabad?) before they find the seedling of the tree of Numenor. *



No, but I am very impressed!! You demonstrate your excellent knowledge of the text. The quote by Gandalf is very close in feel to the one I used. If you recall Gandalf took the King into the highlands at dawn. My quote happens at dusk, the hardest earned dusk of the whole book, bought with much blood and great deeds. Maybe that helps.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 29, 2002)

If the battle you refer to is the Battle of the Pelennor Fields, I couldn't find that quote taking place at the end of that day. 

But heres one for you: "Now we are come to the lands where you were foaled, and every stone you know. Run now! Hope is in speed!" from the Two Towers.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 29, 2002)

I know yours, indexerkevin. Aragorn says it after the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. Glorfindel1187, is yours Gandalf to Shadowfax?


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *If the battle you refer to is the Battle of the Pelennor Fields, I couldn't find that quote taking place at the end of that day.
> 
> But heres one for you: "Now we are come to the lands where you were foaled, and every stone you know. Run now! Hope is in speed!" from the Two Towers. *



Correct. It is said by Araogorn after the Battle of Pelennor Fields. The reason perhaps you couldn't find it right away is that it is actually said in Houses of Healing chapter. From TT, Houses of Healing:

Now as the sun went down Aragorn and Eomer and Imrahil drew near the City with their captains and knights; and when they came before the Gate Aragorn said:
"Behold the Sun setting in a great fire! It is a sign of the end and fall of many things, and a change in the tides of the world. But this City and realm has rested in the hands of the Stewards for many long years, and I fear that if I enter it unbidden, then doubt and debate may arise, which should not be while this war is fought. I will not enter in....."


Yours I recognize instantly but I will let others try so as not to monopolize the conversation.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 29, 2002)

Lily you are right, indexerkevin I'm sure you knew that, I knew it was easy but its one of my favorites.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 29, 2002)

It would now seem to be Lily's turn to come up with one.


----------



## Lantarion (Jul 30, 2002)

Hmph, fine time for me to show up. 
Well, you can try this after Lily's one:

"The King's grace is great indeed; but if our word is not enough, then we will swear oaths to you."


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Hmph, fine time for me to show up.
> Well, you can try this after Lily's one:
> 
> "The King's grace is great indeed; but if our word is not enough, then we will swear oaths to you." *



Doesn't sound like LOTR to me.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 30, 2002)

Lantarion is that Merry and Pippin to King Theoden at the gates of Isengard? Lily we're still waiting for yours.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Lantarion is that Merry and Pippin to King Theoden at the gates of Isengard? Lily we're still waiting for yours. *



No it's from the Sil. [I found it by cheating so I'll let someone who's read it identify the exact situation] I make a motion that people at least identify the work (Hobbit, Sil, LOTR) so those who like say haven't read the Sil don't get confused. Anyone planning to join the Hobbit Reading Ring?

Also I was amazed when I Googled that last one. Are the whole of Tolkien's works on the bloody net? That would be some major-mongo copyright violation!!


----------



## pohuist (Jul 30, 2002)

I beleive some time earlier on that thread (I understand its impossible to read it all) it was agreed that only LOTR quotes are allowed. The Hobbit's and Sil's go to respective threads on that books.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 30, 2002)

Lily owes us one too, but I'll throw this one out while she looks for one to keep the ball rolling!


From LOTR comes a great line from a great character::


"When have I been hasty or unwary, who have waited and prepared for so many long years?"


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 30, 2002)

Is that Quickbeam? or maybe Treebeard? I'm not sure.

but heres another: "But after that we must guess the riddles, if we are to choose our course rightly," 
"Maybe there is no right choice." from LOTR, probably easy


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jul 30, 2002)

Okay people, hold on. I'm getting confused. Okay, indexerkevin's new one is Aragorn to Gandalf when talking about the Palantir. Now, Glorfindel1187's is Aragorn, then Gimli in the Two Towers after the death of Boromir. NOW, here is one from me.

"Much have I desired to see you, mightiest king of western lands, and especially in these latter years, to save you from the unwise and evil counsels that beset you!"


----------



## pohuist (Jul 30, 2002)

Lily, that's Saruman to Theoden, I think.

How about: "It is not for you. I will send for it right away"
(If my memory serves me correctly, I don't have a book here).


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *Lily, that's Saruman to Theoden, I think.
> 
> How about: "It is not for you. I will send for it right away"
> (If my memory serves me correctly, I don't have a book here). *



That would be Pippin describing what Sauron said to him when he peers into the stone.


Here's another, from LOTR

"It is difficult with these evil folk to know when they are in league, and when they are cheating one another"


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I think thats either gandalf or aragorn(not sure which) talking about the relationship between Sauron and Saruman. I'm not sure, I don't feel like looking it up, thats probably why I got the other ones wrong. I can't think of another right now, I'll put a new one up later.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> 
> I think thats either gandalf or aragorn(not sure which) talking about the relationship between Sauron and Saruman. I'm not sure, I don't feel like looking it up, thats probably why I got the other ones wrong. I can't think of another right now, I'll put a new one up later. *



Close enough. It is Aragorn talking with Gim, Leg, M and P in the wreck of Isengard in TT. Merry or Pippin has just described the slant-eyed goblin/men that issued from Isengard, and then Aragorn says they had a bunch of these dudes to fight at Helm's Deep, which were not unlike the Southener at the Prancing Pony, implying he was a spy of Saruman's.


----------



## Maeglin (Jul 31, 2002)

alright here's another one: "Well, thief! I smell you and I feel your air. I hear your breath. Come along! Help yourself again, there is plenty and to spare!" from The Hobbit


----------



## pohuist (Jul 31, 2002)

That's Smaug to Bilbo, of course.
But I thought we only do LOTR here.

How about this one (from LOTR, of course)

"A star shines on our meeting".


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> How about this one (from LOTR, of course)
> 
> "A star shines on our meeting". *




That's a tough one. But I'm gonna make a wild guess and say Haldir (?) to Frodo when the coming of the party of elves scares away the Rider who is close to sniffing out Frodo, then they take the 3 hobbits to a merry feast under the stars. In or around Shortcut to Mushrooms. (not shown in movie)


----------



## pohuist (Jul 31, 2002)

Almost correct. (I am going to count it) I believe, it was the other way around: Frodo to HaldOr Inglorion. Your recall of events is correct, except it was well before shortcut to mushrooms. I think you got confused because the movie positioned mushrooms and Black Rider sniffing together. (But we all know how accurate the movie is). My memory seems to be exhausted, I should consult the book next time.

Waiting for yours...


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *Almost correct. (I am going to count it) I believe, it was the other way around: Frodo to HaldOr Inglorion. Your recall of events is correct, except it was well before shortcut to mushrooms. I think you got confused because the movie positioned mushrooms and Black Rider sniffing together. (But we all know how accurate the movie is). My memory seems to be exhausted, I should consult the book next time.
> 
> Waiting for yours... *



Thanks. I just checked and it was said by Frodo at that time, but to Gildor. I think it is most fun to just try to get them by feel and say your first impression. It's impossible to search the book by hand unless you know the right chapter. I read these many times over the years since the 70s but I seem unable to stop reading now. I read 2-3 chapters at random almost every night after work.

Here's one; from TTT since I figure lots of people are reading madly in prep for the second movie.

"For not we but those who come after will make the legends of our time. The green earth, say you? That is a mighty matter of legend, though you tread it under the light of day!"


----------



## pohuist (Jul 31, 2002)

By memory being exhausted, I meant that the next quote I post, I will get from the book -- otherwise I risk misquoting. I always try to guess other people's quotes from my memory, otherwise its no fun. I read it for the first time in 80s (I guess, I am slightly younger than you), but I have long stopped reading the whole book. I too just read a few chapters at random whenever I have a chance.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> * I always try to guess other people's quotes from my memory, otherwise its no fun. I read it for the first time in 80s (I guess, I am slightly younger than you), but I have long stopped reading the whole book. I too just read a few chapters at random whenever I have a chance. *



Interesting you should say that; I bet a lot of people are like that. This may be in the TMI category (too much information!), but when I have a bad day or reading some other part of the book leaves me strangely sad and depressed, such as either the last 2-3 pages of RotK or the end of the tale of Arwen and Aragorn, I return to favorite passages in which great hopes are born. That is why I like the chapter of the quote I left, it involves the meeting of two great characters and the birth of hopes unlooked for.

The standing quote remains: from TTT since I figure lots of people are reading madly in prep for the second movie. 



"For not we but those who come after will make the legends of our time. The green earth, say you? That is a mighty matter of legend, though you tread it under the light of day!"


----------



## Jon (Jul 31, 2002)

that one where Bilbo asks Frodo what happened to the ring also see my signature


----------



## pohuist (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jon _
> *that one where Bilbo asks Frodo what happened to the ring also see my signature *



That can't be true. Bilbo and Frodo do not meet in TTT.


----------



## indexerkevin (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jon _
> *that one where Bilbo asks Frodo what happened to the ring also see my signature *



Jon, assuming you're making a guess at my quote just above your post, instead of on some other post....

That's not right but I do recall that in RotK Frodo does say something a bit like the first line of it when he tells Sam that the last chapter is for him to finish. Or maybe Bilbo says something a bit like the first line to Frodo at Rivendell in FotR when he says something like "the adventure goes on without me." My quote is from the TTT and neither Bilbo or Frodo are present (tells you it is from book 3, the first part of TTT). The other hint already is that it happens at the meeting of two great characters; one is in all three books, the second first appears in TTT and plays big role in both TTT and RotK.


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

"I'll come back, and then we will never part again."

I cried at that part


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Theoden _
> *"I'll come back, and then we will never part again."
> 
> I cried at that part *



I don't recall that line. Is that Theoden?


----------



## Theoden (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't have the book in front of me, so I am sure it is not 100% accurate, but it was supposed to be when Sam thinks Frodo is dead and he takes the Ring and then says the above. 

I think so, but I am not sure.

-me


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 1, 2002)

Ditto, it sounds exactly like what Sam says..
OK, er, well here's one (from the LotR):
"Now now, each to his own fashion."


----------



## pohuist (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> "For not we but those who come after will make the legends of our time. The green earth, say you? That is a mighty matter of legend, though you tread it under the light of day!" *



People, the rule is you first guess the posted quote and then post your own. This one hasn't been answered yet.

Looks to me like Eomyr to Aragorn?


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> 
> People, the rule is you first guess the posted quote and then post your own. This one hasn't been answered yet.
> ...



Right general area. On their first meeting in Riders of Rohan chapter, one of Eomer's men makes a crack about Hobbits: 

"Halflings! But they are only a little people in old songs and children's tales out of the North. Do we walk in legends or on the green earth in the daylight?"

"A man may do both," said Aragorn. "For not we but those who come after will make the legends of our time. The green earth, say you? That is a mighty matter of legend, though you tread it under the light of day."

I personally like this line because of the hidden meaning: Aragorn has literally arisen out of the grass in front of the riders and is himself legend returned to life. Felt sure THeoden was gonna nail this last night. 

Now I guess it reverts to Lantarion's new one:


"Now now, each to his own fashion."


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> 
> Now I guess it reverts to Lantarion's new one:
> ...



I've been a way a few days and can't believe there is so little activity here. I'll take a shot at this one, though I'm almost positive it's wrong. Is that Barliman Butterbur at the Prancing Pony?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 8, 2002)

Nope, sorry. I'll give you all a hint: it's from the Two Towers..


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 8, 2002)

Its faramir.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey, no, it's not Faramir. It's Sam to Gollum when arguing about how to eat rabbits. Here's another one.

"The king stays or comes at his own will."


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lily from Bree _
> *Hey, no, it's not Faramir. It's Sam to Gollum when arguing about how to eat rabbits. Here's another one.
> 
> "The king stays or comes at his own will." *



Would that be Hama at Theoden's gate when Gandalf and crew shows up?


----------



## Lily from Bree (Aug 8, 2002)

Nope. You're in the right book, though.


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> (The King stays or comes at his own will)
> 
> Would that be Hama at Theoden's gate when Gandalf and crew shows up? *




Of course it isn't you moron! How could I miss that line. It is Aragorn when he stands up and defies the host at Helm's Deep just before dawn.

Now for another from TT

"There is ever a fume above that valley in these days"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 9, 2002)

eomer about the wizards vale.


----------



## emopansy (Aug 9, 2002)

hands up best quote is bilbo baggins
i dont know half of you as well as i should like; and i like less than hlf of you half as well as you deserve.secondly to celrate my birthday. i should say our birthday. for it is,of course, also the birthday of my heir and nefew.frodo. he comes into his inheritence today.together we score onehundred and fourty four. your numbers were chosen to fit this remarkable total: one gross, if i may use the expresion.
the old hobbit makes me smile alot.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

emo, look at the first few posts to see how this thread works.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 9, 2002)

It's quite simple: one person posts a quote from the LotR, and others have to try and discern who said it. The one who gets it right (and once that person has MADE SURE it is right!) gets to post a different quote; and repeat.. 

Since nobody has posted yet, I will cheat and leave this one, to be solved after amer's one:

"You lie down now, and I will keep watch for what is left of the night."


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *It's quite simple: one person posts a quote from the LotR, and others have to try and discern who said it. The one who gets it right (and once that person has MADE SURE it is right!) gets to post a different quote; and repeat..
> 
> Since nobody has posted yet, I will cheat and leave this one, to be solved after amer's one:
> ...



Is ir Frodo to Sam, somewhere in the second part of TTT?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 9, 2002)

'Fraid not.
Someone else try, then I'll give a hint.
And what about Amerxtremist's one??


----------



## In Flames (Aug 9, 2002)

I dont know about amerxtremist quote, but yours Lantarion is Aragorn talking to Frodo when they have set camp on the shores off Anduin. I think its when Frodo spots Gollum for the first time?

Okey, heres my quote:

_"Look on us now with friendly eyes! Look and be glad, for you are the first dwarf to behold the trees of the Naith of Lien since Durin's Day!"_


----------



## pohuist (Aug 9, 2002)

The Elves of the guard to Gimli when they removed his blindfold in Lorien.

Here's mine:

'He came with me. But let us not tarry here. There is much to say and to do, and you are weary


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by amerxtremist _
> *eomer about the wizards vale. *



This one was correct, just to clear that up. Emo this is an example of a good answer: it has the name and a brief bit about the situation or spot where it is said. Sometimes you can guess just a name and be technically right; but you should also include enough detail so that others could find it. Like just saying "oh yeah that's Frodo" may be correct, but won't allow others to look up the spot in the books, which makes it more fun.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 10, 2002)

"Bless me! its mister merry and all dressed up for fighting!"


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by alphack _
> *"Bless me! its mister merry and all dressed up for fighting!" *



That would be Hob when the 4 hobbits return to the Shire. There is still an unguessed quote of Pohuist's::



'He came with me. But let us not tarry here. There is much to say and to do, and you are weary"


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 10, 2002)

is that Frodo to Faramir talking about Gollum?


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> * about: "He came with me. But let us not tarry here. There is much to say and to do, and you are weary"
> 
> is that Frodo to Faramir talking about Gollum? *



That was my first impression too but I don't think the weary part fits the scene we're thinking of, at least as said by Frodo. He doesn't mention anything about Gollum until Faramir wakes him before dawn and they watch him catching fish by the pool. Maybe you'll elicit a hint from Pohuist


----------



## tur-khelednen (Aug 10, 2002)

atleast give us some insight Pohuist you are putting me to the test and i am embarassed to fail


----------



## Aerie (Aug 11, 2002)

You dont have to guess these quotes. They're just two of my faves from the FOTR movie - 

Boromir: "One does not simply walk into Mordor"

Boromir: "They have a cave troll"

Hey, Boromir gets all the best lines!


----------



## Phueghy (Aug 11, 2002)

> He came with me. But let us not tarry here. There is much to say and to do, and you are weary.


That is Gandalf speaking to Faramir as he returns to Minas Tirith after having been attacked by the flying Nazgul outside. Gandalf is referring to Pippin standing by his side, whose strange voice had disturbed Faramir. So you guys were not too wrong having thought of Faramir.

So here goes my quote:


> You have proved mightiest, and all your labours have gone well. Where now would you be going? And why do you come here?



Enjoy guessing!


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 11, 2002)

would that be Saruman to Gandalf, or Saruman to Frodo maybe? I'm not sure


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Phueghy _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely said to Gandalf, and I think it was Treebeard when the King is escorting everyone to the Gap of Rohan and it is revealed how the ents saved the Rohhirrim's flank by destroying the orc-host.


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> 
> Definitely said to Gandalf, and I think it was Treebeard when the King is escorting everyone to the Gap of Rohan and it is revealed how the ents saved the Rohhirrim's flank by destroying the orc-host. *



I confirmed this was correct, so here's a new one:



..the world is changing: I feel it in the water, I feel it in the earth, and I smell it in the air. I do not thinbk we shall meet again.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 11, 2002)

people you need to start telling us what book the quote is from, but anyway I'm not sure on this one indexerkevin but is it Gandalf to Aragorn, or Aragorn to Eomer? in any case if its not Aragorn to Eomer or Theoden I think it must be sometime near the end of the RotK when the fellowship breaks for good, but I won't make a final guess until I know what book your quote is from.


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *people you need to start telling us what book the quote is from, but anyway I'm not sure on this one indexerkevin but is it Gandalf to Aragorn, or Aragorn to Eomer? in any case if its not Aragorn to Eomer or Theoden I think it must be sometime near the end of the RotK when the fellowship breaks for good, but I won't make a final guess until I know what book your quote is from. *



Oops sorry.. It's from RotK near the end. Kind of a trick question since it's pretty close to the last one.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 12, 2002)

its Galadriel, though I'm not sure who she said it too, I think it was Frodo.

heres an easy one but a favorite of mine: "I see a great smoke, what may that be?"
"Battle and war! Ride on!"


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> ..the world is changing: I feel it in the water, I feel it in the earth, and I smell it in the air. I do not thinbk we shall meet again.
> 
> ...



Yes in the movie it is said by Galadriel at the beginning, but in the book it is said by Treebeard to Celeborn and Galadriel later in the same scene where the last quote came from.."you have proved mightiest of all.."



Glorfindel's new one (from RotK) is::

"I see a great smoke, what may that be?"
"Battle and war! Ride on!"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 12, 2002)

which one was amerxtremists?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *heres an easy one but a favorite of mine: "I see a great smoke, what may that be?"
> "Battle and war! Ride on!" *



That, I believe, is Gandalf to on of the messemgers of Gondor asking for help from Rohan.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 12, 2002)

Actually that was Gandalf to Legolas


----------



## pohuist (Aug 12, 2002)

And here is the new one: "I was thinking so." "But we have got to try and get there; and it won't be done by sitting and thinking".

Enjoy


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 12, 2002)

Er...... was it Sam to Frodo?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 12, 2002)

sorry about the response indexerkevin, I just saw the movie and i didn't think Galadriel said it in the book, but i was too lazy to look it up, and pohuist you were right its gandalf to Legolas in the Two Towers.
As for the quote I'll go with Ravenna's answer.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 12, 2002)

anyway here's another: "Strange are the turns of fortune! Often does Hatred hurt itself!" from TTT

Happy guessing!


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 12, 2002)

Ok try this one 

'Ai na vedui Dunadan! Mae Govannen!'


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 12, 2002)

do you really expect everyone to go looking up elvish? its placed in the books so few and far between that it would take forever to look it up, unless its part of a song or poem, I'll look for it.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 13, 2002)

*blinks, not believeing his eyes* What?? You mean you don't remember that part?! Oh well, I have brain farts too.  
It's obv. Glorfindel to Aragorn, and the phrase means (basically): "At last Dúnadan, well met!"
Here's mine:

"Stay! Stay!"
From the RotK


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

You miss my quote, people. Its not Frodo to Sam. (or Sam to Frodo)
Hint: FOTR


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 13, 2002)

and you people still have to guess mine too, I'm working on yours pohuist


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 13, 2002)

pohuist...is it when the conspiracy of the hobbits is unmasked?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 13, 2002)

pohuist this is just a shot in the dark but is it Gandalf to Gimli or Aragorn when they are trying to decide which way to go, Caradhras or Moria?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *and you people still have to guess mine too, I'm working on yours pohuist *



Gandalf to Pippin referring to Wormtongue's throwing of palantir.

You should try different chapters. I think 5 of the last 10 quotes were from this chapter and the ones immediately before and after it.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *pohuist this is just a shot in the dark but is it Gandalf to Gimli or Aragorn when they are trying to decide which way to go, Caradhras or Moria? *



A shot in the dark it is.
Try different characters.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 13, 2002)

well anyway your guess was right pohuist, I'm still working on yours and might be for the next week or so


----------



## pohuist (Aug 13, 2002)

That will be too boring. I promise an easier one next time.


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 14, 2002)

I feel quite sure it is at the West-Gate of Moria.. Is it Pippin? Or Merry?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 14, 2002)

'fraid not.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 14, 2002)

pohuist give me a hint, where are they going when the quote is said? are they goin to Lorien, rivendell, bree, weathertop, where?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 14, 2002)

was it one of the hobbits when they're at bombadils house, their talking about rivendill or the prancing pony?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 15, 2002)

That's before Bombadil's house.
(Really narrows down the number of characters who could have said it)


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 15, 2002)

Aha, the plot thickens...
Err.. Is it Frodo to the leader of the Elves near Woodhall? (Can't remember the ELf's name now, dangit..)


----------



## pohuist (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Aha, the plot thickens...
> Err.. Is it Frodo to the leader of the Elves near Woodhall? (Can't remember the ELf's name now, dangit..) *



No. The Elf's name is Gildor Inglorion.
My quote happens after that .


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 15, 2002)

Well isn't this tricky now! Hmm, before Tom B and after Gildor..
Was it Sam (or Frodo) then, beside Old Man Willow? If not then I'm afraid I haven't the strength to go on guessing!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 15, 2002)

is it one of the hobbits in the old forrest?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 15, 2002)

is it one of the hobbits when they are at farmer Maggot's house?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

Frodo said that line to Maggot at Magots house when Maggot sugguested that Frodo was thinking that it might not be easy to make it to the Ferry


Do I ask one now or no? I posted one earlier than no one responded to after answering the one above me, but I hadn't read the backposts and therefor did not know that this Frodo to Maggot comment had been skipped over...

BTW!!!...can't believe someone forgot the name of Gildor!!


----------



## In Flames (Aug 16, 2002)

Yup its your turn Confusticated


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

Alright...

"No, he will try to trap the fly and take the sting,"


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 16, 2002)

either aragorn or gandalf to the captains of the west in the chapter "The Last Debate", or was it "The Black Gate Opens", I can't remember which, but I know its one of them.

ok here's another: "Look at it, Look at it! The wind's changed. Something's happening. He's not having it all his own way. HIs darkness is breaking up out in the world there."


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> 
> ok here's another: "Look at it, Look at it! The wind's changed. Something's happening. He's not having it all his own way. HIs darkness is breaking up out in the world there." *



Would that be Merry talking with Bergil while they wait in Minas Tirith?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *
> 
> Would that be Merry talking with Bergil while they wait in Minas Tirith? *



That was my initial reaction too. But actually that's Sam to Frodo (at about the same time when the battle on Pellenor fielsd took place).

Confusticated, Bravo!

Here's an easy one like I promised : 'we are in a fix and no mistake'.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

Sam to Frodo?


----------



## Legolas' Girl (Aug 16, 2002)

I wanna play the quotey game! Can I pway, pweese?

Oh well, I'm not gonna wait for an answer.






> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> 
> 
> Here's an easy one like I promised : 'we are in a fix and no mistake'. *




Arrgh... It's Sam talking to Frodo... I think in TT in the first chapt. of the fourth book. Not sure _exactly_ when.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 16, 2002)

thats the very first line in book four in TTT

your turn legolas girl, we're waiting for a quote, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## pohuist (Aug 16, 2002)

Sorry, but its Confisticated's turn.


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 16, 2002)

whatever, but will somebody just put up a quote?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 16, 2002)

I pu this up before but no one answered

"Alas for the gulls"


----------



## Ravenna (Aug 17, 2002)

Was that Legolas to Gimli, Merry and Pippin in the houses of healing after the Battle of the Pelennor Fields?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 18, 2002)

...or is it Legolas to nobody in particular after the Ring-bearer rejoicement ceremony?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

I would say that he was talking to everyone or himself. Merry, Pippin and Gimli were present though, outside of the houses of healing. I s'pose whoever gets here first can post the next quote?...Though I see Lantarion is in this forum right now!


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 18, 2002)

I got here first, so I'll put up a quote 

"Then what would you have me do?"
"I know not. Only I would not have you go to death or to torment. And I do not think that Mithrandir would have chosen this way."
"Yet since he is gone, I must make such paths as I can find. And there is no time for long searching." 

from TTT


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 18, 2002)

Faramir and Frodo?


----------



## Gildor the Elf (Aug 18, 2002)

"Isn't so dark here" - Theoden - TTT - PG. 115


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Faramir and Frodo? *



Thats right.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

"Indeed in nothing is the power of the Dark Lord more clearly shown than in the estrangement that divides all those who still oppose him."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 19, 2002)

that is gandalf to denethor some time during the siege of gondor?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 19, 2002)

No

Wrong people, wrong time.


----------



## indexerkevin (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *"Indeed in nothing is the power of the Dark Lord more clearly shown than in the estrangement that divides all those who still oppose him." *



Elrond at the Council?


----------



## In Flames (Aug 19, 2002)

That is Haldir to the company isnt it?


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 19, 2002)

I was also thinking elrond at the council


----------



## Phueghy (Aug 20, 2002)

in flames is right, thats Haldir when the whole company is blindfolded. So put up the next quote plz.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 20, 2002)

Yep, it was Haldir to the fellshowship regarding the blindfolding.


----------



## In Flames (Aug 21, 2002)

Okay, someone post a quote instead of me. Im just popping in before i leave for the airport in 5min  Ahh...finally vacation!!!

See you all in 2 weeks!


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 21, 2002)

"The secret will not reach the Enemy from us."


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 22, 2002)

Umm.. either Galadriel in Lothlórien or (the leader of the Elves that the Hobbits met near Woodhall) in the small camp/house..

If I'm right:

"Come with me, Sam!"


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 22, 2002)

Heheheheheeeee I wonder ..........Frodo (although isn't that from the movie when Same goes . "thats it , if I want go one more step its the furthurest Ive ever been from home" )




My quote ;


"I will not be taken ,like a badger from its Hole"


----------



## Maeglin (Aug 22, 2002)

I'm not sure about that one, but it sounds like something Gimli would say.


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LadyGaladriel _
> *Heheheheheeeee I wonder ..........Frodo (although isn't that from the movie when Same goes . "thats it , if I want go one more step its the furthurest Ive ever been from home" )
> 
> My quote ;
> ...



Theoden to Aragorn.
"Courage is found in unlikely places"


----------



## pohuist (Aug 23, 2002)

Gildor to Frodo in the Shire. I can't belive it stand unanswered for a couple of days -- we just discussed Gildor on this and other threads.

How about this one:

"It's gone again! But it'll come back..."


----------



## pohuist (Aug 29, 2002)

Anyone? Its been almost a week!! Should I post an easier one? Hint?


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

Sounds like it might have been Frodo to Sam, concerning the pain that he felt on the anniversary of his wounding with the Morgul blade....

Do I win the prize?


----------



## Windfola (Aug 29, 2002)

How about this one:

"You and I, we must endure with patience the hours of waiting."


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windfola _
> *Sounds like it might have been Frodo to Sam, concerning the pain that he felt on the anniversary of his wounding with the Morgul blade....
> 
> Do I win the prize?  *



I am sure it is not, but I'll have to grant you this because it has been so long that I have forgotten who is asying that. But it doesn't matter b/c yours is Faramir to Eowyn and its my turn again  
This time I am writing down who said it, no more free rides.

"that's a warning to us all"


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 30, 2002)

You were wrong, LadyGaladriel!! I hate it when people assume they're right, and then go on and post a quenstion of their own.. Infuriating!!


> _Last posted by LadtGaladriel_
> Heheheheheeeee I wonder ..........Frodo (although isn't that from the movie when Same goes . "thats it , if I want go one more step its the furthurest Ive ever been from home" )


Actually my quote (which was "Come with me Sam") was Aragorn talking to Sam, just before they were going to look for Frodo! Geez, hold your horses people!!


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

Sorry Lan, maybe you should check this thread a little bit more often than once a week 

Care to try my quote?


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2002)

pohuist, your last quote is the most difficult (for me anyhow) quote that I have seen in this thread. I haven't read the first pages of it though. I wonder if you would offer a clue?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

It was meant to be a nemesis for a free ride with my previous one. 

But since you restored the avatar that I liked so much, here you go -- FOTR


----------



## Confusticated (Aug 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> 
> I am sure it is not, but I'll have to grant you this because it has been so long that I have forgotten who is asying that. But it doesn't matter b/c yours is Faramir to Eowyn and its my turn again
> ...



The free rides were your fault, why punish them?

...and me? 

I am working the answer though. I've always had the idea that Aragorn said it, so I'm checking the book at likely parts.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Aug 30, 2002)

I havn't been here in a while but it sounds like it might have been said in the counsil. Is that right?


----------



## pohuist (Aug 30, 2002)

The free rides my fault? It took you people a week to even try an answer. And even if it was my fault, hard quotes are more fun.

No, it is not Aragorn and no it is not on the counsel.


----------



## Windfola (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey, pohuist...

It didn't take me a week to answer: I popped in, read your question, and answered it on the spot....

So, do I at least get a gold star for effort?


----------



## Lantarion (Aug 31, 2002)

Damn, Po, nasty one, this.. 
Uh.. Was it Elrond about Saruman? I don't reall ysee how, but I had this vision in my head I had to clear..


----------



## pohuist (Sep 3, 2002)

Visions in the head, eh? Sorry, Lan, my quote happens before Elrond gets to speak.
Windfola, you get the goldstar for the effort (you'll have to pick it up yourself though and when you guess right, you'll have a real prize -- a right to post your quote


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 3, 2002)

Did Gandalf say it? Perhaps to Frodo? I've looked everywhere I can think to look and not yet found it. I hope someone gets it soon.


----------



## Windfola (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey, Po...

Where do I go to pick up my gold star?  

Anyway, you posted a good question: Hmmm...you've got me stumped. Is it a quote taken from one of the stories in the Appendices of tLotR?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2002)

Merry said it just after Sam's song of Trolls!


Hooray...the game can go on! 

if I am wrong stop me, but I doubt it since I read it for myself...


Lets see...who said this line:
You shouldn't listen to all you hear


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 4, 2002)

Was it Aragorn to somebody in Bree?
No? Oh well.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 4, 2002)

no, if you are asking about the quote that i posted..


----------



## pohuist (Sep 4, 2002)

Bravo Confusticated!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 6, 2002)

"You shouldn't listen to all you hear"

I am providing a hint since this has gone unanswered.

The quote cautions about rumors...hmm, among whom are silly rumors common....


----------



## indexerkevin (Sep 6, 2002)

"You shouldn't listen to all you hear"

Would that be Sam admonishing Ted Sandyman in the first chapter when they're at a pub discussing Bilbo?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by indexerkevin _
> *"You shouldn't listen to all you hear"
> 
> Would that be Sam admonishing Ted Sandyman in the first chapter when they're at a pub discussing Bilbo? *



So close!..but no...not Sam


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 6, 2002)

would it be sandyman to sam?


----------



## pohuist (Sep 6, 2002)

No, its not!


----------



## pohuist (Sep 9, 2002)

Come on, people. She almost gave it away.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey I haven't been here for a while, but pohuist is it the gaffer to barliman? or the gaffer to sam? or barliman to the gaffer? well I don't know but I'm pretty sure at least 2 of the 3 characters I mentioned are involved.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 9, 2002)

Hey, ist not even my qoute. But since I took it upon myself...
1. If you give more than one guess, it does not count.
2. All three guesses are wrong and the 2 characters out of 3 are not present either.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 9, 2002)

ok pohuist I give up maybe some day I'll get around to looking it up, but right now I am swamped with homework and don't have time.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 9, 2002)

Come on people, lets get it on! Both characters in her quote were identified in the previous posts. All you need now is to decide which 2 are them.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2002)

HINT!!!!!..A thread was recently started who's first post may give you the answer.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 10, 2002)

Ok well was it treebeard? or some other ent


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2002)

No!!!!...It was the gaffer to Sandyman I can not take this anymore!!! ...Geewhiz!

Alright here's a new quote....

"He would be rash indeed who said that thing"


----------



## Anira the Elf (Sep 10, 2002)

i have absolutly no freakin' clue as to who said that. I'll start u ppl w/ an easy one

" (He) has already gotten to the easter shore. if we follow now we could catch up" *pause* " u are going to let him go then"

WHO IS IT!!!!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *Alright here's a new quote....
> "He would be rash indeed who said that thing" *



Galadriel in response to Celeborn.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anira the Elf _
> *" (He) has already gotten to the easter shore. if we follow now we could catch up" *pause* " u are going to let him go then"
> 
> WHO IS IT!!!!!! *



Is it Legolas?

Who said the following:
"Have peace now until the morning! Heed no nightly noises!"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 10, 2002)

Haldir


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Haldir *



Sorry it's not Haldir.
Guess again.


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 10, 2002)

"He is."

~Ariana


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ariana Undomiel _
> *"He is."
> 
> ~Ariana *



Aye?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *
> 
> Is it Legolas?
> ...


Goldberry?...if so, someone else can give a quote if they get impatient...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *
> Goldberry?...if so, someone else can give a quote if they get impatient... *



Yes it's Goldberry.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2002)

"You had no need of your burdens"


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 11, 2002)

Galadriel, I hope.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

I think it is Haldir that says it to the fellowship after Moria.
Right?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 11, 2002)

It was Haldir, but when else would he have said it. To the fellowship before they entered Moria?...
He says it to the hobbit's after they carry blankets up into the flet.

ask away....


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

Ah be nice now Confusticated. 

_"Already the Sun is climbing to noon, and I feel the need of something to strengthen me."_


----------



## pohuist (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *It was Haldir, but when else would he have said it. To the fellowship before they entered Moria?... *



 
Sorry, in Flames, but that WAS funny. A good joke is priceless.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

Heh..Yes i must admit i too smiled when i read it...

That one's on me Confusticated.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> A good joke is priceless. *



Id pay a buck for a good joke. So i guess its not entirly pricless.  

Back on topic i think it is gimli. Gimli in isengard.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

Nope Anamatar. (i like typing Anamatar..so fluid on the keyboard )

Okay ill give you something, it's from the first book, The Fellowship of The Ring.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 11, 2002)

yeah-thats like half the reason i picked it-easy to type.

Ive thought some more and it is Frodo with Sam and PIppin when theyre walking from the shire. If its not im giving up on this one.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

Sorry Anamatar..

It's not said by Frodo. And not by that time.
But it is said by a Hobbit.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 11, 2002)

fuey! Im done with this one. I was sure it was gimli but it aparently wasnt so ill just put in one final guess-sam in the old forest.


----------



## In Flames (Sep 11, 2002)

Once again sorry Anamatar..

Eh, ill just say it..

It is Bilbo during the Council in Rivendell, when Elrond want's him to tell the story about how he got the Ring.

Okay...anyone post a quote.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 11, 2002)

hobbits confuse me


----------



## pohuist (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *
> 
> Id pay a buck for a good joke. So i guess its not entirly pricless.
> ...



For everything else there is Master Card


----------



## pohuist (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by In Flames _
> *Once again sorry Anamatar..
> 
> Eh, ill just say it..
> ...



It was obviously a hobbit. I just was too lazy to look up which one


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 11, 2002)

well i knew it was a little people. Does that count for anything?


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 11, 2002)

No one entered a new quote, so here is a fun one:

"There isn't no call to go talking of pushing and pulling."


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *well i knew it was a little people. Does that count for anything? *



Of course it does. You win a free ale at the Inn of the Prancing Pony. But you must provide your own transportation...


----------



## pohuist (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *No one entered a new quote, so here is a fun one:
> 
> "There isn't no call to go talking of pushing and pulling." *



Have you read, like, 20 previous posts on this thread?


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> 
> Have you read, like, 20 previous posts on this thread? *



No, I read from page 51 to the end, and probably the first 30 pages. This is a looooong thread and I am on a slooooow phone connection.

No free ale at the Prancing Pony for you!


----------



## pohuist (Sep 12, 2002)

Try page 52 again...
I will pay for ale if you provide transportation


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *"There isn't no call to go talking of pushing and pulling." *



Shot in the dark: the gaffer?...


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *
> 
> Shot in the dark: the gaffer?... *



You are correct, it is the one and only Gaffer (to Ted Sandyman).


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 12, 2002)

your turn confusticated


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2002)

ah, sorry I didn't noticed this sooner. If ever I take too long to post a quote you guys can post your own to keep things going.


"Then farewell! But if I should return, think better of me!"


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 13, 2002)

Faramir to his father Denethor.

"The world has changed. I feel it in the water. I feel in in the earth. I smell it in the air."

~Ariana


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 13, 2002)

OOOH! Its treebeard! I actaully know it!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 13, 2002)

"He who breaks a thing to find out what it is, has left the path of wisdom."

Ive been saving this one for a quote I knew!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 13, 2002)

Oh wow, now that IS what I call easy!

Gandalf said that...

"And the less said, the sooner I'll drop off, if you take my meaning."


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 13, 2002)

Gandalf the Grey to Saruman of Many Colors

"Nay, you are excused for my part, lord," he said. "You have chosen the Evening; but my love is given to the Morning. And my heart forebodes that soon it will pass away for ever."

~Ariana


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 13, 2002)

That is gimli speaking to eomer when eomer said arwen was the fairest maiden. Im on a roll.



> If any dawn could peirce these clouds.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Sep 13, 2002)

Was that Sam who said that in Mordor and then Frodo said something along the lines of ..... No, Sam. This is Mordor. The sun rarely shines here.

I don't know that is just a guess.

-Flame


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

no, its not sam. Try me confusticated. Ive got my books next to me. Give me your best shot!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

That was said on Caradhras..I think it was Gimli.?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

*scowls* alright your turn.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

"To see how your work goes, my friend"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

CHESTNUTS!

Thats gandalf to treebeard!  

"so you spoke, but hope oft decieves, and i knew not that you were a man forsighted"


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

Eomer to Aragorn?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

yep yep. Your turn. Give us a walnut instead of a chestnut this time   

BTW-your quote that we skipped-thats merry to pippin when pippin tried to look in the palantir. Happy now?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

"Yes, I am all right otherwsie"


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

Would it be Frodo to Gandalf?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 14, 2002)

It was not Frodo to Gandalf, but it was Frodo, does this thread require that people also name who was being spoken to? Or was it just some adapted costum?


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 14, 2002)

I think it would be far too vague just to say the name of the speaker, because he could have said it anywhere in the book.. To prove that the person answering knows what theyt're talking about, the person to whom the quote is being said should also be stated.
Hmm.. was it to Aragorn then? I recall his saying somehting like this at the end of the book, after the Ring has been destroyed.. Ah, or is it to Aragorn or Gimli after the Company is outside of Moria, and finds Frodo's wound from the spear? Hmm


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 14, 2002)

im too lazy to look two of the 3 books (cool-i just used 3 words for the day in 1 sentence  ) so im gonna guess...frodo to sam in the tower of cirith ungol?


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 14, 2002)

Whoever gets this one needs to say where it is, because Frodo says, "I'm all right" and variations of that in many places! I looked in Cirith Ungol and did not see it there.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 15, 2002)

But "I am all right" is not the full quote that I gave.

"Yes, I am all right otherwise" is the quote.


----------



## Kalmanluin (Sep 15, 2002)

Here's one for all you folks out there; who can ever forget this one?
-Peter Jackson sure did-

"I am Aragorn, son of Arathorn. If by life or death I can save you, I will."


----------



## Niniel (Sep 15, 2002)

Kalmanluin, you should first answer the last quote. Anyway, yours was Aragorn in Bree. PJ just put it somewhere else in the film. like he did with a lot of other quotes. I don't know the other one. Maybe Frodo to Sam in Ithilien?


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *But "I am all right" is not the full quote that I gave.
> 
> "Yes, I am all right otherwise" is the quote. *



I think it might be time to say we are stumped, tell us the answer, and ask a new one.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 16, 2002)

Now, I don't think you should rush with that judgement.
That's Frodo to Sam in Ithilien after the destruction of the Ring.
Good quote, as most (including myself) would go searching for it elswhere.

Here's a treat for you, Anamatar:

"Well, do as you think best".


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 16, 2002)

im confused. Why am I getting a treat? Is this something I should know off the top of my head? If it is I dont know it yet.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 16, 2002)

Its because you asked for the hard one.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pohuist _
> *
> "Well, do as you think best". *



That's Fatty Bolger talking to Merry! 

How about this:
"Now I have him at the arrow-point."


----------



## Elfarmari (Sep 16, 2002)

Anborn to Faramir, of Gollum.



> Elrond was against their coming.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 16, 2002)

im sure that it Gandalf. when the fellowship sets out. But ya know I could be wrong.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 16, 2002)

Shame on you -- not even close.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari_
> * "Elrond was against their coming." *



Gimli to his two companions,about Merry and Pippin. 

"But you must take the road south as soon as it is fully light."


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2002)

Nope.Try again.
I love your new avatar BTW - I think it's fabulous.Is that the scene just before Finrod discovers the Edain?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2002)

Something like was said when they Met Haldir, but I dont remember if Rumil and orophin had lines..SO I'm going to say it was Haldir to Frodo?

And yes, the avatar is ment to be Finrod before he meets the men. I used to use a diffferent avatar with the same scene, it was even animated...his arm moved..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2002)

That is correct. Go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 17, 2002)

"We drove them off after some time; they were many and fierce, but they came from over the mountains....."





PS:I am deleting by incorrect guesses, and perhaps a couple other uses posts I have left in this thread


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 17, 2002)

That one was a bit tricky - different people who might have said that kept popping up in my mind 
I got it - Legolas at the Council of Elrond.

"They may be a help in many needs." 
(might be quite hard)


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 17, 2002)

I have some ideas, it is a big vague.
I think that it is told by Sam, referring to the ropes, after Lorien or after Bag End when he realized he had forgotten to take some with him


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes that is quite right. It was the elves speaking to Sam concerning the ropes that they gave to the fellowship before it parted Loth Lorien.

"But tell me, what would you do with such a gift?"

~Ariana


----------



## Niniel (Sep 18, 2002)

That's Galadriel to Gimli. 


> 'I could stand you on your head.'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2002)

Bergil (Beregond's son) talking to Pippin in Minas Tirith.

"So it ends as I guessed it would."


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 18, 2002)

Aragorn on the Pelennor?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 18, 2002)

Frodo in mordor to Sam while despairing?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2002)

Neither of these.

But I guess I shouldn't have put that qoute up,cause it's a thought and not part of a dialogue.
You can disregard it and someone else can just post a new one.
But if you want to guess again,I'll give you a hint:It's in ROTK and it is "thought" during a great battle.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

is it pippin when he was clobered by the troll thing?


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes it is Pippin, I just looked it up! And I dismissed that thought earlier..darnit!..


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

okey doke---

"Has Gandalf told you nothing?"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *
> "Has Gandalf told you nothing?" *



That's an easy one - Gildor to Frodo,speaking of the Nazgul.

"And I have had a perilous journey, and I am hungry and weary."


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 18, 2002)

Grima to treebeard

"If I stay, I shall draw them to me"...I'll hunt down a harder one later special just for Anamatar


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

please! thats easy even for me! Frodo to aragorn on weathertop.



> What burden do you bare, Men of Rohan



Whatd I do? Why am i suddenly sought for revenge?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

what tradition? I have been really confused lately with people giving me hard quotes and easy quotes and saying you owe me from last time and WHAT IS GOING ON??!! WHAT TRADITION ARE WE TALKING ABOUT? i wanna know


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

i didnt take it personally. The mouse didnt click when i told it to do this  .


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 18, 2002)

What about this quote:

"But my count is now two dozen"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

thats either legolas or gimli during helms deep.  I think legolas.


----------



## pohuist (Sep 18, 2002)

That's, correct. It is Legolas. Anamatar, people try to give you hard quotes because you asked for it a few pages back.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 18, 2002)

memory is not one of my strong points  

okay----"Leave it to the ents!"

I gotta find some harder ones!


----------



## Ariana Undomiel (Sep 19, 2002)

Did Treebeard say that?

~Ariana


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 19, 2002)

yes it is. Treebeard after gandalf leaves him in isengard.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 19, 2002)

How about this: "I would have nothing to do with such matters."


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 19, 2002)

This took some time for research.
Faramir tells it to Frodo, meaning that he wouldn't ask like his brother and want to use the ring.

What about:
"Well, I'm back"
(it may be a little vague, but it's easy)


----------



## pohuist (Sep 19, 2002)

That's the last sentence of the book. Sam said it.
But its Ariana's turn, she didn't post a new quote


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 21, 2002)

since Ariana is absent, let me take her place:
"Don't you know my name yet? That's the only asnwer. Tell me, who are you, alone, yourself and nameless"


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 22, 2002)

Tom Bombadil said that.



"You have been trying to trap me in words, playing with
me?"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *
> "You have been trying to trap me in words, playing with
> me?" *



Frodo in his conversation with Faramir.

"His foresight failed him."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, that was what Merry said to Pippin in regards to Aragorn's mistaken belief that there would come a day when Frodo loved him just as much as he loved Frodo.l


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 26, 2002)

who is he talking about? What is this now?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 26, 2002)

I am a she!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 26, 2002)

i mean what merry ment. Who was he talking about? Im totaly lost about now.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

He meant that Aragorn was wrong...
Aragorn thought Frodo would love him...but Frodo didn't...so Aragorn's "foresight failed him"...and Merry was pointing it out to Pippin.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 27, 2002)

Argh, I'll post one while the rest of you argue. 
"Lead the way, Gimli!" 
I realize there may be multiple examples of this quote, but the one I'm looking at is from one specific page; you needn't look for all of them.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 27, 2002)

WtS-what book was it in? 1-6. I thought frodo loved aragorn.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh, yes...but not romantically...as Aragorn loved Frodo.


----------



## Maeglin (Sep 27, 2002)

Wait a damn minute, I'm getting confused, are you saying that aragorn loved frodo in like a homosexual sort of romantic way? I don't think so.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

Oh, come on Glorf, it's obvious to everyone.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 27, 2002)

and were steering back to the thread...i think it is legolas when the company is in moria.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 27, 2002)

*wonders how you guys took me seriously for so long*


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 27, 2002)

OK, Lantarion, let us continue the game when the others argue.
Your quote must be from the bridge of Khazad-dum, right?

How about:
'You tried to give us the slip once before and failed'


----------



## Niniel (Sep 28, 2002)

That was Pippin to Frodo when he was in the Grey havens, ready to leave. As for the "his foresight failed him" quote that was Gimli to Aragorn and Legolas in Fangorn, talking about Gandalf, just before they met him again.
So, here's a new one:
"And Elves are wondrous fair to look upon, or so 't is said."


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 28, 2002)

Ah, I remember this part vaguely.. Did somebody mistake someone else for an Elf, or something along those lines? Erm.. wait, was it Ted Sandyman??


----------



## Niniel (Sep 28, 2002)

No, absolutely not!


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 28, 2002)

Good line, it's at Ithilien when Frodo and Sam are mistaken as elves by a man and another corrected him!

My line:
'Now tell me your tale, and do not hurry!'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

it sounds like treebeard. but where, where, where! To merry and pip when they meet him? Somewhere around there?


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 28, 2002)

You're right.
BTW Anamatar, how did you reach so many posts? You are on-line all day?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

ah. Thats an ancient asian posting technique. I finish my homework in school and have the rest of the day to do whatever i want. I got that ancient asian technique from King of the Hill. That line always cracks me up. Ya know it also helps to have 3 computers so i never have to wait for someone to get off.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 28, 2002)

But still you need about 50 posts/per day.
So
1.How do you always find threads with interest?
2.How many words/sec you type?
3.Do you have your young brother search for you if a thread needs an answer?
and 
4.Does this asian technique cook, study, eat and sleep for you?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

what do you mean with interest? If you mean how do i find interest in all these threads then the answer is how could i NOT?

2-about 2 words a second. Those two words being 'A' and 'I'  30 words a minute.

3-Dont have a younger brother or sister. My siblings dont like tolkien.

4-no...I pay people to do that stuff


----------



## Anamatar IV (Sep 28, 2002)

okay going back to the topic:



> What those marks were he had not said.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 29, 2002)

This is definitely said by Gandalf about the Ruling Ring. But when? Is it at Frodo's house? I searched a little but didn't find it there. Maybe it slipped my attention


----------



## pohuist (Sep 30, 2002)

That's Gandalf concerning Isildur's writhings about the ring, I believe.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 30, 2002)

I found it! It is at the council of Elrond, and of course it is Gandalf as we said.

"All that is gold does not glitter, not all those who wander are lost"
Who said it?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Sep 30, 2002)

Bilbo says that at the council of Elrond.
(Gandalf WRITES this in his letter to Barliman,but you said who "SAYS" that,I guess).

Anyway:
"You have only waited your chance to leave us in the lurch."


----------



## Goldberry (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *"And Elves are wondrous fair to look upon, or so 't is said." *


Someone answered this, but not completely and it is one of my favorites scenes in TTT. It was Faramir who said this to one of his men. Then Sam said, " Meaning we're not, I take you. Thank you kindly." Sam has all the funny, sarcastic lines!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Bilbo says that at the council of Elrond.
> (Gandalf WRITES this in his letter to Barliman,but you said who "SAYS" that,I guess).
> *


* 
No, you're wrong. This is not Bilbo's words*


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *I found it! It is at the council of Elrond, and of course it is Gandalf as we said.
> 
> "All that is gold does not glitter, not all those who wander are lost"
> Who said it? *



Aragorn says that.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 1, 2002)

I think at least three people say that line at some point in the book! Let's just assume Confusticated is correct (because he is).

Ooh, here is a hard one: "He was the last." And it isn't about Gandalf, btw..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *No, you're wrong. This is not Bilbo's words *



No,actually I'm not wrong. Bilbo says that,as well as Gandalf and Aragorn.Which one were YOU thinking of? I'm not a mind reader. 

P.S.:Lantarion,Confusticated is a "she" and I'm a "he" if you were wondering.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *"He was the last." *


Frodo to Faramir (I think.)

"You have only waited your chance to leave us in the lurch."


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

Oops, sorry about the ambigious quote.
But ithrynluin you HAD to read my mind and answer correctly 
You quote was told by Boromir to Frodo when he attacked him and Frodo vanished.

"Is was a worse place, a blacker danger than ours."


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 1, 2002)

Uhh i really have no clue so this is just a shot in the dark, is that Gandalf to Faramir concerning Frodo's journey to mordor? Wow I really need to read LotR again, its been like a year since i last read it, but i don't have time now cause I have to read like a different book every night for english, Honors Classes should burn.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 1, 2002)

Nop, it's not Gandalf at all


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 2, 2002)

Not Gandalf?! Darn, I was sure it was him talking about his imprisonment with Thrór..
Umm.. in that case was it Aragorn to Merry or Pippin about the Paths of the Dead?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 2, 2002)

I know!!!!Bwahahaha! Yay me 
It's Sam talking to Frodo about Beren and Luthien. 

"Surely that is one of the great steeds of the King of Rohan?"


----------



## dgoof911 (Oct 2, 2002)

Gandalf to Balrog: 


"You cannot pass!"

Truly badass!


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 3, 2002)

Um, dgoof, the purpose of this thread is to come up with the quote (ie. who said it to whom and where) presented, and them issue a new one.. 
Welcome to the forum! 

Ooh, this is definatelt about Shadowfax.. but who said it? hmmm
Was it Aragorn to Gandalf?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 3, 2002)

It is said by people who watch Gandalf and Pippin enter Gondor on Shadowfax.

"He was the mover of all that has been accomplished, and this is his victory"


----------



## Leto (Oct 3, 2002)

Aragorn, about Gandalf, in 'the Field of Cormallen'


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 3, 2002)

leto you're supposed to post a new quote for us to guess, welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

another thread being jumpstarted by anamatar:



> Short cuts make long delays but Inns make longer.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 8, 2002)

Aragorn to one of the younger hobbits, Sam or Merry or Pippin?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

UH...wrong. It was not aragorn. Twas spoken to a hobbit though.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 8, 2002)

Gandalf to one of the hobbits?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 8, 2002)

WRONG! I thought this was an easy one. Ill give the sentence that came before it. MAybe thatll help.




> Its settled then.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 8, 2002)

Frodo to one of the other hobbits, Merry or Pippin, can't remember which.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 9, 2002)

It's Pippin. He says it when they decide to pass through Maggot's farm.

"Then you do not pay tribute to Sauron?"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

Someone...Gandalf perhaps, to Denethor?


----------



## Goldberry (Oct 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *It's Pippin. He says it when they decide to pass through Maggot's farm.
> 
> "Then you do not pay tribute to Sauron?" *



Aragorn to Eomer, when they meet?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 9, 2002)

Ooh...that's probably right.
Darn..I suck at this game.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 9, 2002)

Almost, actually it is Gimli who says it to Eomer, but since you got one of the company, I wouldn't ask more.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 10, 2002)

Damn! I knew that one too, but someone beat me too it, well its your turn now Wonko.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 10, 2002)

No...I believe it's Goldberry's turn since she got "Fellowship to Eomer" and my guess was Fellowship to Denethor.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 12, 2002)

Here's another one. I hope it's diggifult 

"This is worse than Mordor!"


----------



## Niniel (Oct 13, 2002)

That was Sam when finding out what had happened in the Shire.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 17, 2002)

Okay, here's a new one:


> 'I hate it and you!'


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 17, 2002)

Umm.. Bilbo about the Ring?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Bilbo or Frodo to...Gandalf!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

I know this one I know this one! That is Saruman to Frodo in the Shire when Frodo tells the Hobbit archers to let Saruman live and Saruman was like "oh great now I'm in debt to you of your mercy" or something like that, so he tells Frodo he hates him for his mercy.

Ok here's a new one: "I need no map, There is the land where our fathers worked of old, and we have wrought the image of those mountains into many works of metal and stone, and into many songs and tales. They stand tall in our dreams: Baraz, Zirak, Shathur.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Gimli, when coming to the mountains that Moria is under?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

yep thats right!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Really! I got one right?! SCORE!
MY TURN!!!

Alright...this one's from The Sil...

Is that ok? 
Who said:

"If none cane release us then indeed the Everlasting Darkness shall be our lot, whether we keep our oath or break it; but less evil shall we do in the breaking."


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

thats one of the sons of Feanor, but your not supposed to use the Sil, they have their own quotable quotes, so go ahead and post one from LotR.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

One day, our paths will lead us there, and the tower guard will take up the call, 'the lords of Gondor have returned!'


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Thats Easy! Its Boromir to Aragorn.


"But we must not use the wood- not unless it is a choice between fire and death."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Yay! You win.

It WAS easy...but I'm not creative...

Yours...don't remember WHO said it...but it was in regards to Fangorn Forest...when they're battling the orcs...either one of the Riders or Rohan..or one of the fellowship...not sure which.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 17, 2002)

that was legolas to gimli and aragorn. Hmm. Ill get back to you on a new one.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 17, 2002)

No, it doesn't refer to the wood as forest.
It is said when the fellowship was trying to pass Caradhras and someone suggested they shoul start a fire. Either Gandalf or Aragorn told it. I would say Gandalf is more probable. Right?

If yes then:

'Now then! Don't you come a step nearer! What do you want, and where are you going?'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *'Now then! Don't you come a step nearer! What do you want, and where are you going?' *



Farmer Maggot,at the arrival of Merry.

"Then up he came spluttering, with weeds in his hair and a handful of mud"


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Sam when Gandalf finds him eaves-dropping.

"Drive away bad air and darkness with bright iron!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Someone in the mines of Moria...when Frodo's sword starts glowing maybe?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

nope, your way off


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

Then I have NO idea...


Ooh...maybe...during the creation of the Uruk'hai? Or maybe on the Paths of the Dead? Maybe?....


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Sam when Gandalf finds him eaves-dropping.*



Glorfindel is this the answer to my question? If yes it is wrong.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 17, 2002)

"Then up he came spluttering, with weeds in his hair and a handful of mud"
That is Gandalf speaking of Deagol. 
I'll let the other quote get answered though.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh sorry about that, I completely forgot about gollum for a minute so the only other person i could have imagined in that scene was Sam since he is a gardener. 

Wonko your wrong again by the way.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 17, 2002)

As usual... 

Carry on!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *"Drive away bad air and darkness with bright iron!" *



Ghan-Buri-Ghan to Theoden and the Rohirrim.

Confusticated,go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Darn! I thought that was a hard one, go away ithrynluin you are ruining all of my fun.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 17, 2002)

"But that's a long tale,of course,and goes on past the happiness and into grief and beyond...."

Who said that?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 17, 2002)

Is that aragorn at weathertop when he is telling the hobbits stories to keep their minds off the nazgul, was it the story of Beren and Luthien, or Gondolin maybe?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Darn! I thought that was a hard one, go away ithrynluin you are ruining all of my fun. *



I actually thought that one was really easy! Sorry!  



> _Originally posted by Confusticated _
> *"But that's a long tale,of course,and goes on past the happiness and into grief and beyond...." *



I thought of Aragorn's story of Beren and Luthien too at first, but then I delved into the books a little and found out it was Sam talking to Frodo - about Beren and Luthien (in Mordor).  

Somebody else please post the next question,I'm too lazy to do that right now!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 17, 2002)

"He will not come save only to triumph over me when all is won"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 17, 2002)

denethor to pippin when pippin asked if sauron has come forth during the seige of gondor when it was really another dark lord the witch king. YOU ARE NOT GETTING A SEIGE OF GONDOR QUOTE BY ME!!! I HAVE MEMORIZED THE ENTIRE 2 CHAPTERS BY NOW!!!  

Okay how about this:



> Well, now at least we have some notion of where we are.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 17, 2002)

Mmm, this may be from Moria when Gandalf uses his staff to crate some light and understand where they are.
But there are many places where someone could have told it!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 17, 2002)

could have but isnt.  Since it might be elsewhere ill tell you its in the fellowship of the ring.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 17, 2002)

"Well, now at least we have some notion of where we are."

Anamatar,the exact quote goes: "Well, now I have at least some notion of where we are!" Said by Merry to the other hobbits in the old forest.

"It might be a good point at which to cross."


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

Gandalf, in moria?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Gandalf, in moria? *



Try again.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

One of the fellowship while debating where to cross Anduin on their way to Mordor?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

Aragorn? When they are getting ready to cross one of the rivers on the way to rivendell?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

Neither. HINT: it's in ROTK.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

Frodo or Sam in Mordor? If its not that then I give up, someone else figure it out and post a new one.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 18, 2002)

Yes it's Sam,Glorfindel1187. Go ahead and post a new one.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

I got it? yeaaaa! 

"My heart will be glad, even in the winter, but it lies many miles away. Let us hasten!"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 18, 2002)

Aragorn?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 18, 2002)

yep its aragorn to legolas when they are discussing Lorien, go ahead and post a new one


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 21, 2002)

its been five days now, alright then I'll post another one.

"Tell me, who are you, alone, yourself and nameless?"


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 21, 2002)

My initial thought was to say : "Eomer talking to the three companions"
After some thought and book searching I found it was Tom Bombadil talking to the Hobbits.

"I almost wish that my adventures were not over, and that I could go with him when his day comes."


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 22, 2002)

My initial thought was to say: "Bilbo talking about Frodo"
After some thought I came to the conclusion that it was probably Frodo talking about Bilbo; or, alternatively, it was in fact Bilbo and my assumption is incorrect.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 22, 2002)

I'll assume you're correct and leave you with this quote:

Because MY turn was skipped and YOU were impatient!!

Not everyone is computer addicted!

'Nor will you again, that is Shadowfax. He is the chief of the Mearas, lords of horses, and not even Theoden, King of Rohan, has ever looked on a better. Does he not shine like silver, and run as smoothly as a swift stream?'


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

It is Gandalf talking to Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli when they find him near Fangorn for the first time after his fall in Moria.

"But what I have heard seems to me for the most part old wives' tales, such as we tell to our children"


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 22, 2002)

Beregond to Merry

"I do not wish to play at riddles. Speak plainer!"


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 22, 2002)

Wrong. It wasn't Beregond


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *My initial thought was to say: "Bilbo talking about Frodo"
> After some thought I came to the conclusion that it was probably Frodo talking about Bilbo; or, alternatively, it was in fact Bilbo and my assumption is incorrect.  *



Hmm....Actually,it is Bilbo talking about Aragorn.Let's just assume you are right, because the questions have gone to far to complicate things now.  



> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> * "But what I have heard seems to me for the most part old wives' tales, such as we tell to our children" *



Boromir talking about Fangorn to Lord Celeborn. 

Q: "Little did I know where the chief peril lay!"


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Oct 23, 2002)

Mine is "Consider well, but not too long." 

Elen


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 23, 2002)

Elen you have to answer the question that the person above you posted. If you answer correctly,you post your own question.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 23, 2002)

Difficult. It may have been said in many places. I’ll guess one. It is probably told by someone of the fellowship sometime after Moria (?). Aragorn can’t have told it, neither Boromir. So I’ll choose a hobbit, Frodo telling it to Sam. Am I any close?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 23, 2002)

> Little did I know where the cheif peril lay



This is just a guess. I think it was denethor OR theoden talking about saruman.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 24, 2002)

Or might it be Gandalf? Sounds like something he might say.. Maybe about Saruman or Orthanc, not sure..


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

None of these actually.Try again.


----------



## Theoden (Oct 24, 2002)

Is it Bilbo talking to someone?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

No.But it is said by someone from the Fellowship.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Aragorn.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

OMG is it SOOO hard? It is not Aragorn,it is said when the Fellowship leaves Lórien.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Gimli!! It was Gimli talking about um...something!
I'm sure of it!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

Yes it was Gimli talking about Galadriel and the peril of her beauty.
Go ahead and post a new one Wonks.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

I KNEW it was Gimli talking about Galadriel! I knew it!!! 

Hehe. Ok...let me think...an easy one because I'm feeling lazy today.

"Not A Dunedan, THE Dunedan..."

Who said it and in regards to whom and TO whom...and WHERE were they when they said it...just because it's so easy...you should know ALL about it.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 24, 2002)

Bilbo to Frodo in rivendell when Frodo asks why he called Stider a Dunadan. Am I right, am I right?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

Exactly! Well deduced, Glorfindel. P.S. You're a beast! Rawr!


Your turn!


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 24, 2002)

"You may be sure that it is not for any merit that others do not possess: not for power or wisdom, at any rate."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 24, 2002)

*baffled*
Someone else will have to get this one...too obscure for me!


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh it is Gandalf to Frodo, at Bag End considering their next moves.

'Alas for the folly of these days! Here all are enemies of the one Enemy, and yet I must walk blind'

Easy, right?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 24, 2002)

quite easy indeed, it is Gandalf(I think), at the council of Elrond when everyone is arguing about what to do with the ring.

I am not 100% sure on this so I will wait until Gate7ole gives me the go-ahead before I post a new quote


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *'Alas for the folly of these days! Here all are enemies of the one Enemy, and yet I must walk blind'
> 
> Easy, right? *



Yes,_quite_ easy.I thought it was Gimli at first.But it's Leggy in Lorien when the whole company is blindfolded.

"Too many ears pricking and eyes prying."


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 24, 2002)

Gollum?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

Gandalf to frodo when hes 1st telling him about the ring?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

No neither of these,but Anamatar was in the right part of the book.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

ah well now its only a matter of guessing!  Frodo to Gandalf/Sam right after gandalf discovered sam droppin eaves?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

Well,not really but it is Frodo to Sam when they are leaving Bag End.
Your turn.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 24, 2002)

oh YAY I win!!!  



> Do not stumble at the end of the road.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 24, 2002)

Gandalf to Aragorn.

"Thank you, sir, although I do not know your name."


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 24, 2002)

Is it Merry to Treebeard?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2002)

Not to Treebeard.


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 25, 2002)

So it is Merry.
Then I'll say to... Dernhelm.
I think it is right. If not ignore my quote:

'Since the day when you rose before me out of the green grass of the downs I have loved you, and that love shall not fail.'


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

Aragorn to Arwen?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2002)

It's Eomer to Aragorn.

"Indeed. I am glad to hear of your plans."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Oct 25, 2002)

Darn...

Hehe...the first time I read your quote I thought it said, " Indeed. I am glad to hear of your *pants*." Hehe...
Wrong thread for that!


----------



## Goldberry (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *
> "Indeed. I am glad to hear of your plans." *



That's a hard one. Is it Gandalf to Saruman at Orthanc, when he first finds out Saruman is a traitor? Or Saruman to Gandalf in the same meeting?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *That's a hard one. Is it Gandalf to Saruman at Orthanc, when he first finds out Saruman is a traitor? Or Saruman to Gandalf in the same meeting? *



Er....would Gandalf really tell Saruman that he's "glad to hear of your plans" ?  
It's not the right answer anyway.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 25, 2002)

Gandalf or Aragorn to Frodo when he tells about his plans to bring the ring to Rivendell?


----------



## gate7ole (Oct 25, 2002)

Very vague. Lots of possible answers.
Maybe Gimli to Gandalf about entering Moria?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 25, 2002)

No. It's in ROTK book 6.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 25, 2002)

Go ME! I know it! Barliman to the hobbits and gandalf in bree when the hobbits say they will get the ruffians out!!!



> Speed now, fair guests and hold to your purpose.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 25, 2002)

Galadriel to the fellowship when they leave Lorien?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 25, 2002)

nope. anyone else wanna try? Not galadriel...


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 25, 2002)

Celeborn?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 25, 2002)

come oN!!! now youre just guessing!!!


----------



## Elfarmari (Oct 25, 2002)

Goldberry?


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 25, 2002)

yes well those dots were decieving me, but anyway my new guess is elrond when the fellowship sets out from Rivendell


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elfarmari _
> *Goldberry? *



correct! That would be right when they set out from bombadil. Your go.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Go ME! I know it! Barliman to the hobbits and gandalf in bree when the hobbits say they will get the ruffians out!!! *



Actually that was NOT the correct answer - Frodo said this to Sam in the Shire. 
So since it's your turn Anamatar,I'll post one instead of you.
And check next time! 

"But there does not seem any choice. What does he want for it."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 26, 2002)

*homena. Homena.* I didnt get it? well it seemed like barliman. i need to go read the books again! (another excuse!!!  )


----------



## Niniel (Nov 1, 2002)

That was Strider talking about the price of Bill Ferny's pony.



> 'But men are better than gates, and no gate will endure against our Enemy if men desert it.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 1, 2002)

Beregond?


----------



## Niniel (Nov 3, 2002)

No. Please try again....


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 3, 2002)

It is Aragorn to Imrahil concerning the broken gate of Minas Tirith.



> If this be jest, then it is too bitter for laughter.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, after days of silence, I checked the books and found it at the Last Debate, where Aragorn is commenting about their next moves.

'I do not think that any would come, they have no need to ride to war; war already marches on their own lands.'


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 6, 2002)

Legolas responding to Gimli asking why they didnt invite their own kin, I think right when the dunedain caught up to the rohirrim and aragorn.



> You should never have gone micing yourself up with Hobbiton folk, Mr. Frodo.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

Fatty Bolger? or Farmer Maggot? This one is too hard.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 8, 2002)

yes this one was farmer maggot. I thought the "mr. frodo" would make people think it was Sam.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

yeaaa I got it right! 

okay heres another: "Much evil must befall a country before it wholly forgets the Elves, if once they dwelt there."


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 8, 2002)

Well, I'm pretty confident about the place, but can't be sure about the person. It is told by one of the company for the elves who once lived in Eregion, when they pass through Hollin. It is either Gandalf or Legolas (without rejecting the possibility of Aragorn). But I'll vote for Gandalf. He usually knows more than the others.

OK, to save time, if it's correct:
'Wait for us one day. If we do not return in that time, you will know that evil has indeed befallen us.'


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 8, 2002)

hmmmm is it Gandalf or Aragorn maybe? when they go to scout out the pass of Caradhras?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 10, 2002)

No. It is a little vague, so let me give a hint.
Where would a whole day be needed for the scouting of an area? Where was the company not sure about their next step?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 10, 2002)

It is said by Aragorn on the banks of the Great River,when Legolas and he decide to explore the terrain and find a path.

"But it could not be found until last night."


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 10, 2002)

I have no clue, that could be referring to any number of things.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 11, 2002)

It has to do with one of the hobbits.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 11, 2002)

Gandalf says that in Rivendell, talking about the piece of the Morgul sword that was left in Frodo's shoulder.



> 'But he is no fool; and I will not think of dying until he despairs of life.'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 11, 2002)

Ah that's an easy one. Pippin talking to Denethor about Gandalf. Right before Denethor decides to burn on a pyre. 

"But we do not know whether the Ring-bearer is with them or not:"


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 11, 2002)

It is told after the breaking of the fellowship when Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli discuss their alternatives. But who said it? I guess Aragorn should name him Frodo and not Ring-bearer. So, probably Legolas said it. Right?


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 11, 2002)

yes it was aragorn, go ahead gate7ole.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 11, 2002)

but he guessed Legolas. He said he probably wasnt Aragorn. Meaning ithrynluin gets a new quote


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh come on he was close enough, but whatever post a new quote Ithrynluin.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 13, 2002)

Here's a new one
'All your long life we have been friends, and you owe me something.’


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 13, 2002)

Gandalf to Bilbo. 

"I am sick of my doings being noticed and discussed."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 13, 2002)

are you sure? I dont know about the answer to that one but it could be a trick. Gandalf said something very much like this in the movie but Im not sure about in the books. Gandalf and Bilbo did NOT know each other for all of Bilbo's life (assuming they first "met" in the hobbit) and I dont think Bilbo ever owed Gandalf anything.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *are you sure? I dont know about the answer to that one but it could be a trick. Gandalf said something very much like this in the movie but Im not sure about in the books. Gandalf and Bilbo did NOT know each other for all of Bilbo's life (assuming they first "met" in the hobbit) and I dont think Bilbo ever owed Gandalf anything. *



Glorfindel is right. Gandalf and Bilbo first met in Hobbit, which is 66 years ago. Don't you think it is a long time? And Bilbo owes MUCH to Gandalf. Remember how he was before th Quest of Erebor and how he was afterwards. A mature, wealthy, famous person. That's al thanks to Gandalf's proposal to the dwarves take a "thief" with them.

About the last quote, I guess it is told by Bilbo to (?)Gandalf. Right?


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 14, 2002)

nope, guess again, kind of close though......its in that general area of the book.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 14, 2002)

Then, if it is not Bilbo, it is Frodo talking to Sam and Pippin after leaving Bag End. 
If it’s correct:
'But I'm beginning to think it's time we got a sight of that Fiery Mountain and saw the end of the Road’


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 14, 2002)

Sam?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 14, 2002)

hehe. Sam to frodo. Probably in Mordor.



> "Nay, cousin! they are not boys."


----------



## Niniel (Nov 15, 2002)

Ioreth to her kinswoman.


> 'We heard news of you, and learned that you were wandering.'


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 15, 2002)

> Sam to frodo. Probably in Mordor.


It is not at Mordor, but much earlier, at their journey next to the Misty Mountains. Sam had no notion about geographical facts at all.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 15, 2002)

Is that Halbarad, when they find Aragorn? I am referring to the new one that Niniel put up.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 15, 2002)

no, much earlier in the story.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *It is not at Mordor, but much earlier, at their journey next to the Misty Mountains. Sam had no notion about geographical facts at all.  *



durn. I didnt think it was that because that was when Sam thought caradhras was mt doom. *scowls* You cant make fun of sams poor geographics TWICE in the same area *scowls*


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 15, 2002)

Mmm, is it Frodo to Bilbo when they meet at the Rivendell?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 15, 2002)

tis Glorfindel to Aragorn.


> nothing or a double helping is your way!


----------



## Niniel (Nov 16, 2002)

You're still wrong guys! My quote was even earlier in the story. But I don't know yours Anamatar.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 18, 2002)

I found your quote Niniel. It was really hard.
It is told by Bombadil to Frodo!

'For myself I should like a pipe to smoke in comfort, and warmer feet.'


----------



## Niniel (Nov 19, 2002)

I don't know for sure. Maybe Bilbo? Or Théoden?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2002)

Actually Gandalf says that to the rest of the company, on their way towards Caradhras.

"Either stop where we are, or go back. It is no good going on."


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 19, 2002)

It may be a trick question, but it sounds like Caradhras. Spoken probably by Gandalf. Any close?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 19, 2002)

That's right gate! Post a new one!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 20, 2002)

"Often it is seen that in dangerous days men hide their chief treasure."

(tricky)


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 20, 2002)

hmm I've been looking for a while and haven't found it, that one's hard, could you tell us what book it is in please?


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 20, 2002)

ROTK


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2002)

Gate7,after a long hard search I can tell you that I cannot find your quote!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 21, 2002)

A wild guess here:

Denethor to someone about sending Faramir out to battle. This is when Faramir is already under the black breath of course.

But again. A guess.


----------



## Grond (Nov 21, 2002)

It is from the Appendix A, where Aragorn is speaking to Arwen about never having seen her before.

And another tricky one,

"Jewels such as these you will not match in your treasuries, for they are hard to come by."


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 21, 2002)

Your quote, too is from the Appendix A. Fram says it to the dwarves, swoing the teeth of Scatha.

'We used to tell lots of tales in the evening, sitting by the banks of the Great River, in the willow-lands, when the River was younger too.'


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

Just a guess here, is it Legolas?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 22, 2002)

Treebeard is my guess. *when the river was young* meaning hes gotta be old. It is my guess.

Since its a strong guess Ill post my quote too. BUT IF ITS WRONG DONT ANSWER MINE

I could not follow him, then and there. I had ridden very far already that day, and I was as weary as my horse


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Hmmm...no. Not Legolas I don't think, but I'm trying to think of who could have said it...

Perhaps Theoden?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Anamatar:

Either Gandalf or Aragorn speaking in regards to trailing Gollum around the woods and such.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 22, 2002)

yes you are right wonks. Gandalf. But my answer still wasnt confirmed so if I get it right its wonks turn.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Well I'll ask one anyway...just to keep up the game since nobody else is posting at the moment.

If you were wrong no harm really.

Easy one...I suck at this game.

"I have waited on my faltering feet long enough. Since they falter no longer, it seems, may I not now spend my life as I will?"


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

Bilbo?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Nope. Sorry.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 22, 2002)

It is Eowyn to Aragorn.

But my previous quote was not found (sorry for being late).
Neither Legolas nor Treebeard is the correct answer.
I rewrite it here.

'We used to tell lots of tales in the evening, sitting by the banks of the Great River, in the willow-lands, when the River was younger too.'


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 22, 2002)

Correct...

Was yours Theoden?


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 22, 2002)

Its Smeagol/Gollum! am I right?!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 23, 2002)

Yes, it's Gollum talking to the two hobbits.


----------



## Maeglin (Nov 23, 2002)

yeaaaaa I got it right! 

okay heres another one:



> They say that men who go warring afield look ever to the next hope of food and drink


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 24, 2002)

Beregond to Pippin

'And one that is long and strong and light. Such are these.'


----------



## Niniel (Nov 25, 2002)

That must be about the Elven rope... maybe Sam to the Elves?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

No... I don't think so. I just pored over the entire scene where they talk about the rope and I didn't find that quote.
Maybe they're talking about weapons as they say "these". I'd say um...maybe the Barrow blades? So Aragorn to the hobbits maybe?


----------



## Tolkien Adictee (Nov 25, 2002)

Definitely:

"Myyy Prrreciouus"

I have practiced saying that so many times, I can speak like Gollum!

Other than that though,

Frodo: "Your Late".
Gandalf: "A wizard is never late Frodo Baggins... Nor is he early. He arrives preciscely when he means to".


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *That must be about the Elven rope... maybe Sam to the Elves? *


Yes, this is right.
Wonko, you must have missed the quote


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

Darn! Not fair!!!
I looked SOO hard!!

What chapter did you find it in?!?!


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 25, 2002)

It's at the Farewell to Lothlorien, when Galadriel gives the gifts to the fellowship.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

Grrr...GRRR!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!
I checked there!!!  

Alright...next quote.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 26, 2002)

Mmm let's see... I don't know if this one is hard or easy, so I'll post it anyway:


> 'Only Elves can escape.'


----------



## Niniel (Nov 27, 2002)

Judging from your enormous silence, I woudl say that it was a bit hard. So I'll give an hint:
Although he is talking about Elves, the person saying this is at least 100 miles away from the nearest Elf, and he hasn't seen any Elves since exactly 20 days.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 27, 2002)

I think it is Sam...maybe in CIrith Ungol...


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 27, 2002)

Frodo, about the Emyn Muil.

*knows she is totally totally wrong*


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 27, 2002)

The answer was so apparent, that none of us thought it. It is told from Frodo to Sam, about the possible concequences of Sauron's dominion over ME. Simply, only the elves would escape through the sea. Anamatar found the place, but not the person.

'But when I escaped and warned you, then the mask was torn, for those who could see'

P.S. Wonko, do you understimate your powers and on purpose answer the questions wrongly?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 27, 2002)

No...I just suck at this game.


----------



## Froggum (Nov 27, 2002)

Try this one:

"True enough, but for myself, I will wait until I see Gandalf again."


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gate7ole _
> *'But when I escaped and warned you, then the mask was torn, for those who could see'*



Froggum,you have to answer a question correctly to post your own. 

Gate7,that's Gandalf talking to Theoden and co. at Edoras.

"Better luck if I'd thought of it sooner."


----------



## Froggum (Nov 28, 2002)

My mistake. I missed the quote in that last post.


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> "Better luck if I'd thought of it sooner."



No clue. Can you help us a little?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Of course!

Something to do with a rope....


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 29, 2002)

I think I know. I have a strong feeling it is Sam to Frodo, in the Emyn Muil, after he had just remembered about the elven rope.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Indeed. Proceed with a new quote.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Nov 29, 2002)

> Moria, Moria, wonder of the northern world!



yay I got it right


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 29, 2002)

Ah,you almost tricked me there...I thought it was Gimli!
However it is Gloin at the Council of Elrond. 

"But that leaves us nearly two days more. We'll halt at the first likely spot."


----------



## gate7ole (Nov 30, 2002)

It is Sam at Frodo/Pippin when he is told that Merry didn't expect them for the next couple of days.

'But odd things may happen to people that have such treasures – if they use them.'


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 30, 2002)

Gandalf talking to Frodo about the ring.

"And I marvel to see one here now in the midst of sorrow and war."


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 1, 2002)

It sounds like a Gondorian would talk about a hobbit. Is it Faramir to Frodo?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Nope I'm afraid it's not. Who else could be considered unique and uncommon in certain surroundings?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 1, 2002)

I am thinking it might be Legolas about an ent in Isengard.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Nay Anamatar, it is not.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 1, 2002)

An ent talking about Gimli?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Nope....I am having SO much fun....


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 1, 2002)

Well good for you, the rest of us aren't.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

Touchy touchy  

The quote refers to one of the Firstborn.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 1, 2002)

maybe Eomer speaking about Legolas?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2002)

The Legolas part is correct Anamatar, but it's not Eomer.


----------



## Maeglin (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it Hama?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2002)

No it is not Hama. I doubt any of the Rohirrim would ever say that since there haven't really been any elves there in their relatively short history - so there is no point in saying "I marvel to see one here *now*...

Any other guesses?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 2, 2002)

it was Prince Imrahil and obviously to legolas.


> May the day not be too long delayed.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2002)

I've got it!

At the council of Elrond, Boromir says this to Aragorn, hoping that he comes to Gondor as soon as possible.

"Oh, I don't know. I can't count days in Rivendell,"


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Sam to Frodo maybe?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Bilbo to Frodo I believe


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 2, 2002)

That is correct Mablung.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

I suck at this game! 
*really wants to prove she doesn't suck at this game*


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 2, 2002)

Wonks--I'm sorry but there's just no hope^_^ *just walked in and is very confused* explain to me please somebody?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow I suprise myself anyway heres one for you hopefully it hasn't been done already I haven't had a chance to read all the ones done so far, and if it is already done then you should be able to get it Wonko.

"I doubt not that the days of Gondor are numbered, and the walls of Minas Tirith are doomed, so great is His strength and malice."


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Erm..Gandalf to Denethor?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope sorry I will tell you though it is no one in the original Fellowship it is however spoken to one of the members. (Just to cut down on the number of wild guesses)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Faramir to Frodo? Maybe?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

No right track though (I might as well help you get one.)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Faramir to Sam?

Ooh...maybe...Um...Theoden's sister-son man and *can't remember his name tho it's at the tip of her tongue* to..um...one of the fellowship.

I CAN'T DO IT!!


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Nope not Faramir or Eomer either you almost had it before come on you can do it.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Someone to Frodo?!


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Wont give that much away but Faramir to Frodo is very very close. Thats all Im going to say you should be able to get it off of that. Can anyone else guess it?


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Um...Hmm...

I totally give up.

Fingolfin to Goldberry River Daughter...I don't know.


----------



## Athelas (Dec 2, 2002)

*Gwaihir, TTT*

"A burden you have been,” he answered, “but not so now. Light as a swan’s feather in my claw you are. The sun shines through you. Indeed, I do not think you need me anymore: were I to let you fall, you would float upon the wind."


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Gwaihir to Gandalf as for mine Ill tell the answer tommorow if no one can get it.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Just tell us now.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Fine it was Damrod to Frodo in TTT. I said that you were close with Faramir to Frodo.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Who the BLEEP is Damrod?! *realises she's only read the book once and so is as Snaga puts it "woefully ill-informed*


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

Mablung and Damrod were Rangers under Faramir they debut in TTT about halfway through the chapter "Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbits" If you want to see them for reference. (I'm just going through TTT again so thats why I know where it is)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 3, 2002)

Ooh...I remember now.
 Got it!! Sorry...


----------



## Mablung (Dec 3, 2002)

I had just read the section again so I think thats probably the only reason I remembered anyone else have one?


----------



## Kellivara (Dec 4, 2002)

good lord, this thread is dying......


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 6, 2002)

'Come on! I am going to blow the horn of Rohan, and give them all some music they have never heard before.'


----------



## Niniel (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know... and apparently no one else does. It sounds like something not many people could have said, but maybe you need to give us a hint.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 10, 2002)

Who would have a horn from Rohan? And why wouldn't they have ever heard before it? Maybe they are far away?


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 10, 2002)

*Quotes: two curses on Gollum*

Faramir's conditional curse:


> Then I say to you, you are under doom of death; but while you walk with Frodo you are safe for our part. ...may death find you swiftly, within Gondor or without, if you do not well serve him.


Frodo's curse:


> Begone, and trouble me no more! If you touch me ever again, you shall be cast yourself into the Fire of Doom.


Gollum fulfilled the conditions for both curses to be activated, and suffered the consequences.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 10, 2002)

Gate, I've known your quote for a while but have no idea why I didnt answer it. merry in the scourning of the shire.



> we have only to wait


----------



## Elendur (Dec 11, 2002)

Don't go getting mixed up in business of your betters, or you'll land in trouble too big for you.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

can I assume I stumped you guys? Do you need a hint?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

That was almost an impossibly hard one Anamatar! 
I spent over an hour looking for places where it might be.

Frodo says that when Gildor's company approaches.

"That would be no new counsel."


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 14, 2002)

woohoo! I stumped Ithy

That sounds like something Gimli might say. Possibly when he Legolas and aragorn are trying deciding whether to follow merry and pippin?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 15, 2002)

It sounds like something Denethor would say to Gandalf, but I've not checked so I might very well be wrong.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 15, 2002)

No both are incorrect.


----------



## gate7ole (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey, these are hard quotes. How are we supposed to find them?

Is it Theoden to Gandalf?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 16, 2002)

Gandalf said that in Chapter IV (titled the Field of Cormallen ) The Return of the King


----------



## Elendur (Dec 16, 2002)

Quote :
"Don't go getting mixed up in business of your betters, or you'll land in trouble too big for you."


----------



## Mablung (Dec 16, 2002)

Wasnt that Ferny or Saruman to the Hobbits?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 16, 2002)

Nope. It's a goody that gives the advice
+


----------



## Mablung (Dec 16, 2002)

Denethor?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 16, 2002)

Nope. It's in Book 1 of the Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 16, 2002)

It might have been Sandyman, but I doubt it.. How about the Gaffer?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep the Gaffer speaking to a few people Sandyman, Old Noakes and a stranger.

The rest of the quote is quite telling and shows that the Gaffer has some measure of insight..

"elves and Dragons! I says to him (Bilbo) Cabbages and Potatoes are better for me and you. Don't go getting mixed up in the business of your betters, or you'll land in trouble too big for you, I says to him (Bilbo) and I might say it to others" he added with a look at the stranger and the miller "


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 18, 2002)

I love this one:


> And would you have your proud people say of you:
> "There goes a lord who tamed a wild sheildmaiden of the north! Was there no woman of the race of Númenor to choose?"


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 18, 2002)

That is definetly someone to Faramir about loving Eowyn--maybe Eowyn herself?


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 18, 2002)

Eowyn talking to Faramir. I skipped a few parts.



> 'Then I must leave my own people man of Gondor?' she said 'And would you have your proud people say of you:
> "There goes a lord who tamed a wild sheildmaiden of the north! Was there no woman of the race of Númenor to choose?"'
> 'I would' said Faramir.


----------



## Elendur (Dec 21, 2002)

"You were meant to be solid and whole, and you will be."


----------



## Niniel (Dec 21, 2002)

Frodo to Sam, of course.

'Your seat should be among them.'


----------



## Elendur (Dec 22, 2002)

Elrond to Frodo after Frodo says he will take the ring to Mordor

"I will say the your choice is right; and though all the mighty elf-friends of old, Hador,and Hurin, and Turin and Beren himself were assembled together, your seat should be among them"



What about this one:-

""There are some things that it is better to begin that to refuse, even though the end may be dark.""


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

> ""There are some things that it is better to begin that to refuse, even though the end may be dark.""



Didn't Gandalf say that?Anyway,there is much truth in these words.


----------



## Elendur (Dec 23, 2002)

Nope not Gandalf.


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 23, 2002)

Then who was it and from where because I can't remember?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 24, 2002)

What? ... is the forum giving up? How well do you guys know your Tolkien?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 24, 2002)

Well, sometimes we need a hint...


----------



## Elendur (Dec 24, 2002)

hint #1 :

It's one of the three hunters


----------



## Niniel (Dec 30, 2002)

Before everybody forgets this thread, I'll make a guess: Gimli?


----------



## Elendur (Dec 31, 2002)

Nope.

Read the chapter titled "The Riders of Rohan"


----------



## Finduilas (Dec 31, 2002)

Aragorn said it-in the bulgarian edition it is on page 421 in the middle of the page.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 31, 2002)

Hmmm lets see...I think one of my favorites is: "Forgive your Sam...he'll come back to this spot when the job is done...and then he'll not leave you again"    

it breaks my heart everytime...


----------



## indexerkevin (Dec 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chrome_rocknave _
> *Hmmm lets see...I think one of my favorites is: "Forgive your Sam...he'll come back to this spot when the job is done...and then he'll not leave you again"
> 
> it breaks my heart everytime... *



That would be when Sam takes the ring when he believes Frodo has been killed by Shelob.


Slightly different quote: In the movie Eomer does a speech to Wormtongue, which gets him banished from Edoras, but the lines (as in like the book) are actually spoken by another character at a different time. Who is the character and the occasion?


----------



## greypilgrim (Dec 31, 2002)

hey all! its been a long while. the answer for indexer is Gandalf. the quote was "how long since saruman bought you? What was the promised price?"


----------



## greypilgrim (Dec 31, 2002)

heres one....

"who's arrested who?"

i love that one.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 1, 2003)

And unnamed old Hobbit to the Shirriffs who have arrested Frodo & co.



> 'Then you must go down to the battle.'


----------



## Niniel (Jan 5, 2003)

Come now... it's not THAT hard! 
One hint: It's said to a hobbit in ROTK.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 5, 2003)

Beregond says it to Pippin in "The Siege of Gondor", RotK.

Pippin:
"I must find Gandalf at once"
Beregond:
"Then you must go down to the battle."


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 5, 2003)

Here's one for you:
"The days are darkening before the storm and great things are to come."


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 6, 2003)

Hint: Look in the appendices


----------



## Elendur (Jan 7, 2003)

"But Ivorwen, his wife, who was also foresighted, answered ; "The more need of haste! The days are darkening before the storm and great things are to come. If these two wed now, hope may be born for our people, but if they delay, it will not come to pass while this age lasts."



Try this:

"No silks or linens, nor any armour or heraldry could be more honourable."


----------



## Varda (Jan 8, 2003)

That was Gandalf telling Frodo that he should wear his travelling clothes to greet Aragorn after he has destroyed the ring.

Let's see, this might be obvious...

"He was dear to you, I see. Or else his mission was one that you did not wish to fail? It has."


----------



## Elendur (Jan 8, 2003)

"Good, good!" he said. "He was dear to you, I see. Or else his erand was one that you did not wish to fail? It has. And now he shall endure the slow torment of years, as long and slow as our arts in the Great Tower can contrive, and never be released, unless maybe when he is changed and broken, so that he may come to you, and you shall see what you have done. This shall surely be - unless you accept my Lord's terms."

ROTK The black gate opens. The Mouth of Sauron speaking to Gandalf, etal

What about this one?

"there go three that I love, and the smallest not the least," he said. "He knows not what end he rides; yet if he knew, he still would go on."


----------



## Niniel (Jan 8, 2003)

That was Aragorn of course, speaking to Halbarad.

Here's one:


> 'I am tired and very worried, and it's a long tale.'


----------



## Elendur (Jan 8, 2003)

"I'm sorry I can't explain it all, " answered Frodo. " I am tired and very worried, and it's a long tale. But if you mean to help me, I ought to warn you that you will be in danger as long as I am in your house."


Try this one:

"So I may as well have a look first"


----------



## Smeagol#1 (Jan 8, 2003)

The best quote comes from the movie:

Aragorn: Are you scared?
Frodo: Yes
Aragorn: Not nearly scared enough, I know what hunts you!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 8, 2003)

Anyway..... Elendur is yours Bilbo to Frodo?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 8, 2003)

Elendur's is Sam to Galadriel, looking in the mirror before Frodo.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 8, 2003)

From the mouth unseen there came a deadly laughter
'Old Fool!' he said. 'Old fool! This is my hour. Do you not know Death when you see it? Die now and curse in vain!' And with that he lifted high his sword and flames ran down the blade.



In a hole in the ground there lived a Hobbit...............




'The Eagles are coming! The Eagles are coming!'
For one moment more Pippin's thought hoverd. 'Bilbo!' it said. 'But no! That came in his tale long long ago. This is my tale and it is ended now. Good-bye!' And his thought fled far away and his eyes saw no more.


----------



## Elendur (Jan 8, 2003)

Nope the quote is still mine.

It is not Frodo / Biblo or Sam.


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 8, 2003)

Elendur, is it Pippin during that Plantir scene?


----------



## Elendur (Jan 8, 2003)

yep it is pippin. 

Goldenwood has the call or is it the quote?


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 9, 2003)

How about "So, tighten your belts and think with hope.."?



> _Originally posted by Elendur _
> Goldenwood has the call or is it the quote? [/B]



It itself is a quote, but it's spread all over the book. Can you point to one place Elendur?


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GoldenWood _
> *How about "So, tighten your belts and think with hope.."?
> *



Let me give some clue. It's on the way to Rivendell..


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 9, 2003)

gold, was that aragorn?

heres a toughy:

"And out of it the world was made. For Darkness alone is worshipful. And the Lord thereof may yet make new worlds to be gifts to those that serve him, so that the increase of their power shall find no end."

from the Sil.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 10, 2003)

This thread is for LOTR quotes only! There was a Sil quotable quotes in the Sil section, but it's gone dead. So, please post another quote.


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *gold, was that aragorn?
> 
> *



Right. That's what Strider says when Hobitts crib about not having enough food.


----------



## ssgrif (Jan 10, 2003)

Getting back to quotes from the LOTR and not the Sil, heres a really easy one:

" There was too much of the Mr. underhill to go vanishing into thin air; or thick air as is more likely in this room."

any clues?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 10, 2003)

Barliman Butterbur, I think.

I like:

"Waste of a good apple"


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 10, 2003)

Ha ha thats Sam, I like that one too.

Okay how about this one:


> "Since you are here we must risk the peril of the Road and go."


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ssgrif _
> *Getting back to quotes from the LOTR and not the Sil, heres a really easy one:
> 
> " There was too much of the Mr. underhill to go vanishing into thin air; or thick air as is more likely in this room."
> ...



It must be aragorn!

Grey, "waste of a good apple.." is by Sam when he throws the apple at that bad Bree guy (Bill's owner).


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Ha ha thats Sam, I like that one too.
> 
> Okay how about this one: *



Glorfindel, You got before me. Anyway, your quote is by Strider to Glorfindel or other way round?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 10, 2003)

Other way around, but its close enough, you go.


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks Glor!

Here you go

".. for I have never had such need for haste before."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2003)

Im thinkin Treebeard...


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *Im thinkin Treebeard... *



Sorry MorgulKing, but that's not right.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 10, 2003)

Quickbeam? if not then gandalf?


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *Quickbeam? if not then gandalf? *



Yup it's Gandalf to the eagle who came to pick him up from Orthanc.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 10, 2003)

Yayyy I got it right! 



> "Do what you will; but I will hinder it, if I may."


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 11, 2003)

> "Do what you will; but I will hinder it, if I may."



Saruman to Gandalf?


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 11, 2003)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 11, 2003)

Bill Ferny to Butterbur?... idunoo...


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 11, 2003)

My favorite scene! Eowyn to the Lord of the Nazgul on the Pelennor Field!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 11, 2003)

Yep you got it Goldberry (but Dernhelm would have worked too)


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 11, 2003)

Here's a new one:

"The hour is long passed. The morning is wearing away. We must call for him."


----------



## Elendur (Jan 12, 2003)

"Yes" said Aragorn. "The hour is long passed. The morning is wearing away. We must call for him."

what about his one....


...... "Neither have those that go with thee. They go only because they would not be parted from thee- because they love thee."


----------



## Niniel (Jan 13, 2003)

That was Eowyn to Aragorn, when he was about to take the Paths of the Dead.


> 'Let's go and look for the rest of the party!'


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 13, 2003)

Eowyn to the Witch-King.

Then she got her arm broke and all. 

Someone else can go.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 13, 2003)

"Do what you will.....", that was Eowin to the Black Captain.

Try this one:

"Verily, that way lies our hope, where sits our greatest fear. Doom hangs still on a thread. Yet hope there is still, if we can stand but un-conquered for a while."


----------



## Niniel (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey! What about my quote? No one has answered it correctly yet.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 13, 2003)

> "Verily, that way lies our hope, where sits our greatest fear. Doom hangs still on a thread. Yet hope there is still, if we can stand but un-conquered for a while."



That really sounds like something that Boromir would say.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

Im gonna guess Elrond at the Council to everyone there.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 13, 2003)

Neither. It is Gandalf speaking of Frodo and Sam to (I forget) either Theoden or the three hunters.:



> .Can't unDerStand iT at yoUr agE.



The capital letters were to make sure people didnt look it up on e-copies


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 13, 2003)

> Can't unDerStand iT at yoUr agE.



Sam to Merry and Pippin


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 13, 2003)

Gandalf to treebeard...?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 13, 2003)

I think if you answer wrong, you deserve to have your "quotable quote" skipped!


"Live and learn! as my gaffer used to say. Though he was thinking of gardening, not of roosting like a bird, nor of trying to walk like a spider. Not even my uncle Andy ever did a trick like that!"

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Eirien (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok, this is about the easiest one ever!! but its my favorite line cause its soo funny!!!!Can they be from the movies too????

"Would you like me to describe it, or do you want me to get you a box?"


----------



## Sirion (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *I think if you answer wrong, you deserve to have your "quotable quote" skipped!
> 
> 
> ...



Sam, of crossing the river into Lorien.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 13, 2003)

> Can they be from the movies too????



Absolutely- if the line from the film happens to also appear in the books.  I think that the majority of participants here would prefer to continue using quotations from the books, rather than lines written for the films.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 13, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha! Very well then:

"Live and learn! as my gaffer used to say. Though he was thinking of gardening, not of roosting like a bird, nor of trying to walk like a spider. Not even my uncle Andy ever did a trick like that!"


----------



## Elendur (Jan 14, 2003)

Sam said that after he crossed the river Celebrant just as they were entering Lothlorien.

Try this one:-

"Indeed I alone can aid you now."


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

```
....but it's my favorite line cause its soo funny! can they be from the movies too?
```

I'm sorry, Eirien, but this is my thread, and I say NO. All quotes here must be from the books only, and ones from the movies should be ignored or skipped.
I'm sorry, even though that line was funny, it's place is in "PJ's LoTR Trilogy" section in this Forum.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendur _
> *
> "Indeed I alone can aid you now." *



This is so familiar, but I can't put my finger on it!


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendur _
> *
> "Indeed I alone can aid you now." *



Is this Strider to Hobbits?


----------



## Elendur (Jan 14, 2003)

nope. It isn't said by one of the good guys.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 14, 2003)

Is it Grima to the King?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 14, 2003)

give us a hint


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 15, 2003)

It's Saruman to the armies outside Isengard as GAndalf tries to speak to him. 

My favorite quate from the books is: "They will look for his coming from the white tower, but he will not return"


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

That was Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli after Boromir was arrayed in the boat.

Try: "Hear all ye Elves! Let none say again that Dwarves are grasping and ungracious!"


----------



## Niniel (Jan 15, 2003)

Galadriel to the Elves of Lothlórien.



> 'Well, that isn't anything new , if you believe the old tales.'


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Jan 15, 2003)

"Fool of a Took!" Gandalf to Pippin.


----------



## agarwaen (Jan 15, 2003)

_Oft Evil Will, Shall Evil Mar_ 

I forget who said it but I think it is in TTT, maybe Theoden.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

agarwaen, it's a rule on this thread that you answer the last UNANSWERED quote before putting a new one up, if you playing the game. You can post quotes in-between, with the answer, if you like. I think Gandalf said that to Theoden, but I cannot place exactly when and where he said it.



> Well that isn't anything new, if you believe the old tales...


 ----I am stumped! I'll take a guess...wasit Ioreth?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 15, 2003)

Nope! Sorry... Hint: it's in FOTR.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 15, 2003)

Is it Merry?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm wholly stumped too and reduced to guessing. . .

Bombadil to the hobbits?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 15, 2003)

> Well that isn't anything new, if you believe the old tales...



Ted Sandyman at the Green Dragon?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 15, 2003)

wait! wait! was it Sam at the Green Dragon?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

> "Well, that isn't anything new, if you believe the old tales."


 I got it! ---Ted Sandyman to Samwise in the Green Dragon, talking of Elves sailing away from beyond the Shire.


"It will have to be paid for. It isn't natural, and trouble will come of it!"


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 15, 2003)

Its on the very first page of the story, no one in particular says it, am I right?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 15, 2003)

If it is Ted Sandyman, FoolofaTook got it first.

Good quote btw.


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *"It will have to be paid for. It isn't natural, and trouble will come of it!" *


It's somebody in the hobitton comenting about the long life of Bilbo. I just felt like replying to this.
Since FoolOfATook got it first, it's his chance though.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

FoolofaTook was guessing, and a confident answer takes precedence over a guess (according to ancient rules).
Therefore I submit this quote:


"Words began to be whispered in secret; it was said that we were hemmed in a narrow place, and that greater wealth and splendour would be found in a wider world."


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 15, 2003)

But do the rules not state that a correct guess made first takes precedence over the more confident, but later statement? But since I don't have a quote handy, I shall defer to the Grey Pilgrim's ruling. 

The new quote sounds very Elven, so I'll confidently state that my guess is Galadriel.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

No the rules do not. You have kept your honor, FoolofaTook, by not breaking them.
Your guess is as good as anyones, but it is wrong.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 15, 2003)

Gloin at the Council of Elrond, talking about Balin and his group going to Moria. . . .


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

Right. Since you didn't add a quote, :

"In the willow-meads of Tasarinan I walked in the Spring"

It's actually the first line of a song, but since it was said out-loud, it counts as a valid "quotable quote"


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 15, 2003)

Treebeard's song to Merry and Pippin.

"There will be hard handstrokes nigh at hand ere the day is full."


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glorfindel1187 _
> *
> "There will be hard handstrokes nigh at hand ere the day is full." *



Aragorn to legolas and gimli


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 15, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by agarwaen _
> *Oft Evil Will, Shall Evil Mar
> 
> I forget who said it but I think it is in TTT, maybe Theoden. *


you are right.
"Strange powers have our enemies, and strange weaknesses! But it has long been said: _oft evil will shall evil mar._ "
good quote! Theoden is full of "old saws".....:

"_Where will wants not, a way opens_ "

Eomer, too:

"_Need brooks no delay, yet late is better than never_"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 15, 2003)

Hard handstrokes, is, of course Faramir.

Watch out for loose Oliphaunts!


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 16, 2003)

er.. . . .

"Watch out for loose Oliphaunts" was an attempt at humor.

Someone else go next.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 16, 2003)

Ah! well then, try:

"I'll give you Sharkey, you dirty thieving ruffians!"


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *
> 
> "I'll give you Sharkey, you dirty thieving ruffians!" *



That was Lobelia. She sure was feisty. 

Try this:
"I will not bow to such a one, last of a ragged house long bereft of lordship and dignity."


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 16, 2003)

--Whistles--...... Saruman, I think. What book is it in?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 17, 2003)

It sounds more like Denethor to me (talking about Aragorn).


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 17, 2003)

You are right Niniel, Denethor said that to Gandalf in the houses of the dead.



> You might just as well lie down now and give it up. You'll never get to the top anyway.



"Quotes" deserves a 5-star rating! Please vote now!!


----------



## Niniel (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe it's Sam being desperate to get to Frodo in the tower of Cirith Ungol?


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 17, 2003)

It could be Sam to Frodo before they reach Mt.Doom.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, I found it! You were almost right Ol'gaffer, it's Sam debating with himself how to destroy the Ring (her realizes Frodo can't do it, and thinks it's all been in vain trying to get there at all). So, I guess it's your turm to put up a new one!


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 19, 2003)

Niniel, it is your turn. The rules of this thread say you must say who said it, and to whom. You got the whole answer.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 20, 2003)

Ok, here goes:


> 'But still we will not sit idle and let Him do all as He would.'


----------



## Glomund (Jan 20, 2003)

Mablung said it to Frodo and Sam in Ithilen.

How about 
Not quite dead eh? I'll finish the job now.

Oops! I just found this earlier in the thread , I guess I should finish reading before posting.


----------



## Finduilas (Jan 20, 2003)

> Oops! I just found this earlier in the thread , I guess I should finish reading before posting.



Should we guess then?


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Glomund _
> *Mablung said it to Frodo and Sam in Ithilen.
> 
> How about
> ...



Shagrat said it to Gorbag in TTT, "The Tower of Cirith Ungol."


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 20, 2003)

This should be easy:

"You have put your foot in it! Or should I say your finger?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 20, 2003)

Aragorn to Frodo in Strider, or The sign of the Prancing Pony

"I feel like spring after winter -- Like Sun on the leaves"


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 20, 2003)

Was it Sam to Gandalf and Frodo?

"I put the fear of fire on him, and wrung the true story out of him, bit by bit, together with much snivelling and snarling."

hehehe like that one!


----------



## Glomund (Jan 20, 2003)

That was Gandalf to Frodo at Bag End.

What about 
"Whos this young giant with a loud voice? Not little Pippin! Whats your size in hats now?"


----------



## Niniel (Jan 21, 2003)

That was Fatty Bolger.


> 'I did not spend long study on these matters for naught.'


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *'I did not spend long study on these matters for naught.'*



Saruman to Gandalf. If that is right, somebody else can post next quote.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 21, 2003)

was it gandalf to saruman?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 22, 2003)

Yes, it was, so Goldenwood may post another quote.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 22, 2003)

He said someone else can post a quote :



> Saruman, we have other errands and other cares that seem to us more urgent than hunting for you.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 22, 2003)

"Saruman, we have other errands and other cares that seem to us more urgent than hunting for you."

Galadriel said that to Saruman in "Many Partings".


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 22, 2003)

Try this one:

"I am not astray; for I walked in this land ere you were born to grace it."


----------



## Niniel (Jan 23, 2003)

Was it Aragorn to Éowyn? (just guessing)


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 23, 2003)

Legolas?


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Was it Aragorn to Éowyn? (just guessing) *



You are correct. Right after this he tells her he is taking the paths of the dead.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 24, 2003)

Try this:


> 'So that is what became of the Ring!'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

Boromir at the Coucil of Elrond...

Or Bilbo to Frodo


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *Boromir at the Coucil of Elrond...
> 
> Or Bilbo to Frodo *



It was Boromir at the Council of Elrond, when Elrond described how Isildur cut the ring from Sauron's hand. 

Your turn to post one, MorgulKing!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

score! 




> Yes! The Elf-Warior is loose!


----------



## Niniel (Jan 25, 2003)

Sam in the tower of Cirith Ungol, when the Orcs think he is an Elven-warrior?



> 'I've heard nothing, and seen nothing, for two nights now.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 25, 2003)

Was it Gandalf to a curious Pippin ?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 25, 2003)

Absolutely not. Though there was a hobbit involved


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 25, 2003)

Then im guessing Strider to Sam in the flight to the ford


----------



## Niniel (Jan 25, 2003)

Wrong again... actually TWO hobbits were involved


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 26, 2003)

quote:
'I've heard nothing, and seen nothing, for two nights now.'

Sam to Frodo?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 27, 2003)

Almost right... it was Frodo to Sam, but that's near enough.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 27, 2003)

It was just a guess. Now I am wondering where in the book this was said?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 27, 2003)

The taming of Sméagol: 
They turned away and went down into a stony hollow. The westering sun was caught into clouds, and night came swiftly. They slept as well as they could for the cold, turn and turn about, in a nook among great jagged pinnacles of weathered rock; at least they were sheltered from the easterly wind. 'Did you see them again, Mr. Frodo?' asked Sam, as they sat, stiff and chilled, munching wafers of lembas, in the cold grey of early morning. 'No,' said Frodo. 'I've heard nothing, and seen nothing, for two nights now.'

But I guess you can post a new quote if you want.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 27, 2003)

Try this:
"Cold be hand and heart and bone, and cold be sleep under stone: never more to wake on stony bed, never, till the Sun fails and the Moon is dead."


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 27, 2003)

It's either a barrow wight or a disappointed Oakland Raider fan.

If i'm right i pass to the next interested person.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL, it was a barrow wight!


----------



## Éomond (Jan 27, 2003)

One of my favorites is from TTT, which is on my sig. I think it's just cool and: _Westu Théoden Hal!_ it's in Rohirric (so of course it sounds cool)


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 27, 2003)

I am a disappointed Raiders fan! Well really I'm not a fan but I wanted them to win cause the Dolphins didn't make it, but anyway I'm just babbling now, someone else post a quote.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 27, 2003)

try this one:

"Pippin, didn't you say that Gandalf was less close than of old? He was weary of his labors then, I think. Now he is recovering."


----------



## Niniel (Jan 28, 2003)

That was Merry to Pippin.


> ''Far let us ride now together, and part not in this world again!'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 28, 2003)

Aragorn to Leglas and Gimli?


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *''Far let us ride now together, and part not in this world again!' *



It is Gandalf to Shadowfax, in TTT.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 28, 2003)

Try this :
"The sign has been given, and the day is not far off."


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *Try this :
> "The sign has been given, and the day is not far off." *



Gandalf to Aragorn after he shows the white tree in the end.

If this is right, someone can post.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jan 28, 2003)

I do believe thats right.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 28, 2003)

Ah hem.

isn't it **aragorn** speaking to **gandalf** not the other way around.

gandalf showed aragorn the sign, and then the king stated that the sign had been given.


----------



## Goldberry (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ghan-buri-ghan _
> *Ah hem.
> 
> isn't it **aragorn** speaking to **gandalf** not the other way around.
> ...



That is correct Ghan. You can post.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm sorry, Niniel


> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *That was Merry to Pippin. *


It was Frodo to Pippin.


----------



## Niniel (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh, I'm sorry. But since someone has already answered my quote Ghan can post one anyway.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 29, 2003)

Someone else go ahead please.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 29, 2003)

I'll put one up:

"I do not know, Eldest."


----------



## GoldenWood (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by greypilgrim _
> *I'll put one up:
> 
> "I do not know, Eldest." *



It's either Galadrial or Celeborn to Treebeard.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Jan 29, 2003)

Celeborn, becuz Galadriel, that know-it-all, sez next

something like, "but in the willow lands of tasarinan we may meet in spring."

If i'm right, please, somebody else, go!


----------



## greypilgrim (Jan 29, 2003)

all right, then:

"I was only fifty-one then, and birthdays did not seem so important!"


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 29, 2003)

Bilbo, in his speech at his 111th birthday party.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 1, 2003)

Since I don't see greypilgrim making any protests, I guess that's right, so you can post a new quote.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 2, 2003)

FoolofaTook, where are you? It is your turn to post a quote.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 2, 2003)

"Come now! Foot by foot. It's not far."


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 3, 2003)

Was that Gimli to himself in the Paths of the Dead?

Niniel, only following the old rules! Not protesting at all!


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 3, 2003)

Pippin to Merry as he is leading him to the Houses of Healing?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

Yup. Your turn.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 3, 2003)

OK...um, I've only briefly scanned through the posts in this thread, so forgive me if someone has already used this one!

"I do not like this place, and I shall like it no more by the light of day."


----------



## GoldenWood (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *"I do not like this place, and I shall like it no more by the light of day." *



Gimili, when they first entered the woods of Lothlorien.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 3, 2003)

ur turn, GoldenWood


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry, Morgulking and Goldenwood, but that's not right!!


----------



## GoldenWood (Feb 3, 2003)

Is it Boromir at the same situation?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 3, 2003)

No, not Boromir. In fact, the quote has nothing to do with Lothlorien.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 3, 2003)

Legolas to Gimli, concerning Helms Deep

"If this is the end of the debate, let us go out of stones throw at least!"


----------



## Niniel (Feb 4, 2003)

Gimli, after Gandalf had broken Saruman's staff.


> 'Now I understand what seemed so strange to me!'


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 4, 2003)

MorgulKing got it...his turn


----------



## Niniel (Feb 4, 2003)

Huh? No, he posted a new one, which I answered. So my quote still stands I think.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 4, 2003)

My mistake...sorta. MorgulKing did guess my quote, I just didn't notice he posted the new one which you replied to, Niniel. Sorry.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 4, 2003)

Good quote... Im surprised I dont know this...

Aragorn to Gandalf?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 4, 2003)

Frodo to Gandalf after the coronation? Not 100% on this.


----------



## elfgirl (Feb 4, 2003)

These are in the book and the movie, and blanks are were you can guess.



1. "Elrond 'elected to remain, being bound by his mortal blood to those of a younger race.' " 

2. "Looks more like a tomb to me."

3. "You breathe so loudly, we could have shot you in the dark."

4. "A red sunrise. Blood has been spilled this night." 

5. "Fifteen birds in five fir trees, their feathers were fanned in a fiery breeze, but funny little birds they had no wings, oh what shall we do with these funny little things?" 

6. "Toss me. You're going to have to toss me, I cannot jump that chasm."

7. "Do you want me to describe it to you- or should I go get a box?"

8. "How many did you eat?" "Four."

I LOVE THESE!!!! They are, in my opinion, the best.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry elf girl, but u gotta wait ur turn! u gotta guess the last quote that was given (who to who) and then u can post one


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 4, 2003)

'Now I understand what seemed so strange to me!'

How about a hint, Niniel?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 5, 2003)

OK! It was said by a hobbit in ROTK. That narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 5, 2003)

I previously said Frodo to Gandalf (see prior post); was that wrong?

If by some chance i am right, someone else go.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 5, 2003)

I am stumped, and waiting for the next quote


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

was it pippin to Denethor?


----------



## Niniel (Feb 5, 2003)

It was Pippin, but not to Denethor (since he was already dead). But you may post a new quote IMO.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

"My dear old hobbit, you dont allow for the inquisitivness of friends."


----------



## GoldenWood (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *"My dear old hobbit, you dont allow for the inquisitivness of friends." *



That must be Gandlaf to Bilbo. Someone else can go with the new quote.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

actualy its not... hehe... sory


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 5, 2003)

it's either merry or pippin to frodo in crickhollow. I choose. . .Merry. Pretty sure that's right.

I swear I'll dig out my book to find a quote. Until i do, somebody else go.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 5, 2003)

How about:
"It is a strange road, and folk are glad to reach their journey's end..."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

good one... lemme think...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 5, 2003)

Gimli concerning Fangorn?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MorgulKing _
> *Gimli concerning Fangorn? *



Sorry, no.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *How about:
> "It is a strange road, and folk are glad to reach their journey's end..." *



Aragorn, concerning the Road to Rivendell.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 6, 2003)

You got it Mirabella, it's your turn to post a quote.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 6, 2003)

"Hope and memory shall live still in some hidden valley where the grass is green."


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 7, 2003)

Frodo to Sam at the crossroads?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 7, 2003)

No...next guess?


----------



## GoldenWood (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *"Hope and memory shall live still in some hidden valley where the grass is green." *



Would that be Glorfindel in the Council of Elrond regarding TomB? Just guessing!


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 7, 2003)

No...it was said by a Man, not an Elf.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 7, 2003)

Was it King Theoden?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 7, 2003)

Not Theoden, either.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 7, 2003)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippin?

On a side note, does Treebeard actually have a full name, and if so, what is it? I don't know and was kind-of wondering.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 7, 2003)

It does sound like something Treebeard would say, but no. Fangorn was his Elvish name, but his name in Entish, he told Merry and Pippin, would take a very long time to say as it is "growing all the time"

Hint: the quote is from one of the more minor characters.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 8, 2003)

It was Beregond! He said it to Pippin in the chapter "Minas Tirith".


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 8, 2003)

Try this:

"But now the world is changing once again. A new hour comes."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 8, 2003)

Gandalf to pippin? on the way to Minas Tirith i presume


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 8, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 9, 2003)

Here's a hint. It was in FotR, and it was said by a man.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *Try this:
> 
> "But now the world is changing once again. A new hour comes." *



No guesses anyone? Do you want another hint?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 9, 2003)

Is it someone quoting Denethor?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 9, 2003)

No, not Denethor. It is said by a character in FoTR, and he is not quoting Denethor, either.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 10, 2003)

Aragorn at the council of elrond?

the world is changing, narsil's gotta be reforged, he's going to Minas Tirith, yadda yadda yadda. . .

?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 10, 2003)

Yes Ghan! You got it, your turn to post.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 10, 2003)

unfortunately, i am _sans_ book at the moment, someone else go please.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 10, 2003)

Yay, I'm the first after you... so ehmm...there goes:


> 'And that will lie in the dust and rot to spring up again in times and places unlooked-for.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 11, 2003)

Pippin concerning the Elven brooch?


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Yay, I'm the first after you... so ehmm...there goes: *



that is what Legolas says to Gimli in Minas Tirith concerning the Seed of Men, referring to Man's ability to rise above his own doom, and achieve greatness.

"And come to naught in the end but might-have-beens, I guess, replies the Dwarf.


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 12, 2003)

> "And come to naught in the end but might-have-beens, I guess, replies the Dwarf.



I think it's Gimli to Legolas after they had met Imrahil


----------



## Niniel (Feb 12, 2003)

You're both right, but Olorin guessed the quote so he may post a new one.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks Niniel, I'm a bit slow on the uptake.....

"Nay, time does not tarry ever, but change and growth is not in all things and places alike..."


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 15, 2003)

> "Nay, time does not tarry ever, but change and growth is not in all things and places alike..."



Legolas to Frodo?


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 15, 2003)

Yes, you have it. Legolas was replying to Frodo while the Company was floating in the boats on Anduin, later the same night after Legolas shot the Nazgul from the sky. Frodo and Sam were talking about how time seemed to stand still while they were in Lothlorien.


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 17, 2003)

That is an awesome quote, olorin! 

Hey all, I'm in the middle of counting how many different quotes there are in this thread. It's taking a while, and the results will be posted in about a week, including that day's quote.
On another side-note, does anyone think that a thread is dis-continued by TTF after it reaches 100 pages? Haven't seen 100 pages yet.

Anyways, quote on.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 18, 2003)

This thread has 198 pages, but they haven't deleted anything. They could though, if they just deleted everything except for the last 5 pages, that would save loading time. Anyway, Finduilas may put up a new quote.


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh, ok.
Here it is:



> Use all the wits and knowledge you have of your own, Sam


----------



## Niniel (Feb 18, 2003)

Isn't that Sam talking to himself? In Cirith Ungol maybe?


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 18, 2003)

> Isn't that Sam talking to himself? In Cirith Ungol maybe?



No, sorry.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 18, 2003)

After the Shire has been scoured, Sharkey's ruinous desolation is apparent.
Sam discovers the box that Galadriel gave him. Fine powder is in it, plus one nut. 
Frodo tells him, "Use all the wits and knowledge you have of your own, Sam" and Sam does, replanting, with a grain from the box, the cut down trees that were especially beloved.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh, of course, you're right! You're up!


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 18, 2003)

no book, gotta pass, somebody else please go!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 18, 2003)

> Then what is the use of bringing us to this accursed spot?



I need to know who says it, and concerning what "accursed" spot


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 18, 2003)

Sam to Smeagol, at the entrance-or inside the lair of Shelob?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 18, 2003)

no, sory. Thats what i wouldve guessed though...


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 18, 2003)

Then what is the use of bringing us to this accursed spot?

Was that Boromir to Gandalf at the door to the mines of Moria?


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 18, 2003)

yes, before the West Door of Moria was opened, Boromir spoke thus to the Company in general, and Gandalf in particular. Wolves were howling, and orcs were probably in the neighborhood. A mighty tense moment, and Boromir was speaking in frustration and some anger. Gandalf had not yet remembered the answer to the riddle above the Doors.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 18, 2003)

Yup... Goldberry, its your turn!


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 19, 2003)

A chestnut for you:

"Many that live deserve death. And some that die deserve life. Can you give it to them?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 19, 2003)

hmm... I think Gandalf maybey? To Frodo? yes, im gonna go with that...

hehe




> Wouldn't an orc have suited it better?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 20, 2003)

ha ha...

It was Frodo to Gandalf in "The Shadow of The Past"  



> "But let us not darken our hearts by imagining the trial of their gentle loyalty in the Dark Tower."


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 20, 2003)

Was that Gandalf to Pippin, Legolas, Gimli and Aragorn, regarding Frodo and Sam?


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 20, 2003)

That would be my guess. 
Theres 150 quotes in here, including page 15. I'm not gonna count the rest. Maybe.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldberry _
> *Was that Gandalf to Pippin, Legolas, Gimli and Aragorn, regarding Frodo and Sam? *



Close, but not quite Goldberry


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 20, 2003)

Aragorn to Gimli and Legolas, yes?

"And remember, dear friends of the Shire, that my realm lies also in the North, and I shall come there one day."

--King Elessar Envinyatar Telcontar to Pippin Took, Many Partings. 
I just liked that quote, wanted to put it up.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry, greypilgrim, but that's not it....my quote stands. As I said, Goldberry was very close. Hint: the quote did concern a pair of hobbits, but not Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Niniel (Feb 21, 2003)

Legolas to Aragorn and Gimli, about Merry and Pippin?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 21, 2003)

hehehe....you're getting there! The quote did indeed refer to Merry and Pippin, but Legolas did not say it


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli concerning Merry and Pippin?


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 21, 2003)

hehehehehe....

Last hint: Goldberry had the speaker right and the quote is from "The White Rider"


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 21, 2003)

Ahh, Gandalf to A., L., and Gimli to calm their nerves about M., and P.
Nobody had to guess my quote, It's was just for fun!
Quote on....


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 22, 2003)

That's correct...your turn


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 23, 2003)

Since no one is going, and I almost had the last one, I will post:

'These lands are dangerous: full of foul rebels and brigands.'


----------



## Finduilas (Feb 23, 2003)

> 'These lands are dangerous: full of foul rebels and brigands.'



Isn't this from the chapter of the Uruk-Hai? 
When they finally ate not Merry and Pippin but one of them.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 23, 2003)

Finduilas is correct. It is said by an unknown orc, during the argument between the Uruk-Hai and the Northern orcs from Moria, in the eastern part of Rohan. The quarrel was about whether to take the captive hobbits to Saruman, as the Uruk-Hai were ordered to do, or to send them across the Great River and eventually to Sauran. The Uruk-Hai prevailed against the Northerners and the orcs from Barad-Dur, of whom Grishnakh was the leader.


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 24, 2003)

Olorin, you have the whole scene correct! Your turn to post a quote.


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 25, 2003)

my thanks, Goldberry!

"...we look towards Numenor that was, and beyond to Elvenhome that is, and to that which is beyond Elvenhome and ever will be."


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 26, 2003)

Faramir, explaining a custom of Gondor to Frodo and Sam at Henneth Annun.



> "Well, I'll smite some of this beastly brood before the end. I wish I could see cool sunlight and green grass again!"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 26, 2003)

I've always wondered, 

What the HECK is "cool sunlight"? 

Whenever I've read this part of the book (book 6, RotK, FYI) i think, cool sunlight? Cool sunlight? What the heck is that.

Perhaps the person who figures out the reference has an idea?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *"Well, I'll smite some of this beastly brood before the end. I wish I could see cool sunlight and green grass again!"*



Would that be Sam, to himself?


----------



## GoldenWood (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *Well, I'll smite some of this beastly brood before the end. I wish I could see cool sunlight and green grass again*



Or, would that be Pippin to himself at Black gate?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 26, 2003)

What about the cool sunlight?


(I'd prefer warm moonlight meself.)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 26, 2003)

Refreshing sunlight. Perhaps on a bright autumn day, its cool outside, and the sun is shining. The Shire must be so beautiful during Autumn


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Feb 26, 2003)

Probably chock full of UV and give me sunburn.

Garn!


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 26, 2003)

GoldenWood got it. I've often wondered about "cool sunlight" myself  Your up, GoldenWood


----------



## greypilgrim (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool sunlight might have been the sunset...he liked to look west out of Henneth Annun didn't he? I think there's a quote about that..there's an unlimited (sortof!) supply of quotes, and they all say many different things, other than what they say...does that make sense to any of you? I confuse myself sometimes!


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 27, 2003)

Hello GoldenWood, won't you post your quote?


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 28, 2003)

Since no one else is posting, I will post one.

"Now the joy that was hidden in the songs we heard is made plain to me."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 2, 2003)

that is what Frodo says when he first sees 'Fair Lady Goldberry', of whom he has heard Tom Bombadil sing.

"O slender as a willow-wand! O clearer than clear water!
O reed by the living pool! Fair River Daughter!..."


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 2, 2003)

That's correct Olorin. It is your turn to post a new quote.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 2, 2003)

I'll pass for now. Please, someone go ahead.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 3, 2003)

ok, what the hey, I'm back....



"He is lost. We must ride without him, and our hope dwindles."


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

Eomer says that to Eowyn and Theoden, about Aragorn riding to the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

Maybe an easy one:

"If you feel an itch in your palms again, tell me of it!"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 3, 2003)

I know I know

Olorin, attempting to sell itchy-palm-away ointment to one of the hobbits, Peregrin, the evening after they got the palantir.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

Correct. You can still buy some of it at a bargain price at your local 5 and dime.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 3, 2003)

Unfortunately, still book no hav.

quotes no hav

someone else go pls.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 3, 2003)

Your personal palantír for sale...here (I'm sure tehy sell anti-palantír-itch powder too)



> 'It's not always a misfortune being overlooked.'


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *'It's not always a misfortune being overlooked.' *



Merry said that to Pippin, referring to the fact that the Witch King overlooked him on the battlefield.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 3, 2003)

"If I yawn anymore, I shall split at the ears."


----------



## Niniel (Mar 4, 2003)

Merry said that to Pippin, just before Pippin got his hands on the palantír.


> 'What he had been doing he would not say.'


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 6, 2003)

Niniel, how about a hint?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 6, 2003)

Yes, maybe it's a bit difficult... it's from FOTR and it's not said by a hobbit.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 6, 2003)

It was Gandalf, speaking about Gollum.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 6, 2003)

Here's a tough one (I think :


> This is merrymaking, not business.



--Elendil3119--


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 6, 2003)

This is merrymaking, not business.

That was Bilbo to Frodo, when they met in Rivendell in FoTR.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 6, 2003)

Try this:

"...songs like trees bear fruit only in their own time and their own way: and sometimes they are withered untimely."


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 6, 2003)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippin I think...I'll wait to see if I'm right before posting the next quote


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mirabella _
> *Treebeard to Merry and Pippin I think...I'll wait to see if I'm right before posting the next quote  *



You are correct, Mirabella. You're up.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 7, 2003)

Here ya go:



> "Yet I do not believe that the world about us will ever again be as it was of old, or the light of the Sun as it was aforetime."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 8, 2003)

that is Haldir, Elf of Lothlorien, speaking to Merry about the fortunes and fate of the Elven Folk, while the eight remaining Walkers were led blindfold toward Caras Galadon.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 8, 2003)

Correct...your turn, olorin


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

"this is good tidings beyond hope. Hasten! The enemy is on your heels."


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

The sentinel of Helm's deep said it to Eomer, when Eomer announced the arrival of Theoden.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

"Great heart will not be denied."


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

that was what Dernhelm/Eowyn says to Merry, when offering him a ride to the battle in Gondor. Merry had been commanded by King Theoden to remain behind in Rohan, even as had Eowyn.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

"The Elf-warrior is loose!"


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

I think it was Snaga. He saw Sam's shadow on the stairs of the Tower of Cirith Ungol and thought him to be an Elf Warrior.


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olorin the maia _
> *that was what Dernhelm/Eowyn says to Merry, when offering him a ride to the battle in Gondor. Merry had been commanded by King Theoden to remain behind in Rohan, even as had Eowyn. *



Olorin, this was not correct. It was said to Merry, but not by Dernhelm/Eowyn.

Still open:
"Great heart will not be denied."


----------



## Niniel (Mar 9, 2003)

Was it Elrond to Merry and Pippin?


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

> "Great heart will not be denied."



It was Theoden to Merry before he dies.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

Idril is correct, of course. I was remembering the conversation between Dernhelm and Merry wherein Dernhelm says:
"Such good will should not be denied." 

As they say, close, but no cigar...... 

Thank you, Goldberry, for the correction!

"even the very wise cannot see all ends" (or remember all conversations!)


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

How about this one then:



> "So it ends as I guessed it would"


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

That was Pippin to himself as he lost consciousness, after being crushed by the hill-troll he had mortally wounded. He was with the Men of Gondor as they withstood the first onslaught of the Mordor forces in front of the Black Gate.


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Yep. I'll have to try and find more obsure quotes


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

Mercy! You don't need any more practice!  

how about this:

"They are Elvish wights. Let them go into the dark places, where they belong, and never return."


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment!

Talk aboout obscure  , I was struggling to find yours.

Some people of Rohan say it, when Aragorn and the Grey company set of to the Paths of the dead.

I need time to think and recover


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 9, 2003)

Well done! You're up (after recovering, of course!)


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

Try this:



> "I have wished thee joy ever since I first saw thee."


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

Aragorn said that to Eowyn when her engagement to Faramir is announced by Eomer.


----------



## Idril (Mar 9, 2003)

yes, you're up Goldberry


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

"The wide world is all about you: you can fence yourselves in, but you cannot for ever fence it out."


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 9, 2003)

Gandalf to Frodo in the Shire?


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Gandalf to Frodo in the Shire? *



It was said to Frodo, it happened in or near the Shire, but the speaker was not Gandalf.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 9, 2003)

Bilbo to Frodo?


----------



## Niniel (Mar 10, 2003)

Strider to Frodo at the Prancing Pony?


----------



## Idril (Mar 10, 2003)

Gildor (Elf) to Frodo as the Hobbits leave Hobbiton - before they get to Farmer Maggot.


----------



## FrankSinatra (Mar 10, 2003)

*Checked*

I havn't checked if someone else has posted this, but this is my favourite quote of all time from LOTR :

"Many that live deserve death, but many that die deserve life, can you give it to them?

Then be not eager to deal out death in judgement, even the very wise cannot see all ends'

(I havnt checked - that was from memory, so apologies if its is not an exact quote).

Any one else like that piece?


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 10, 2003)

I love it! That was Gandalf to Frodo!


----------



## Goldberry (Mar 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Idril _
> *Gildor (Elf) to Frodo as the Hobbits leave Hobbiton - before they get to Farmer Maggot. *



Idril, you were correct. You should post a quote next.


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks Goldberry 



> "I wish I could see cool sunlight and green grass again!"


----------



## Niniel (Mar 11, 2003)

Huh? that one again? Didn't we discuss that a few weeks ago (especially what 'cool sunlight' means)?


----------



## Idril (Mar 11, 2003)

Sorry I must have missed that one.

Of course if you answer it, you can list a new quote.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 12, 2003)

STINKIN "COOL SUNLIGHT"!

BAH!

how about warm moonlight? Or tepid refrigerator-light? Or roasting barbecue-light!

JRR you don't make sense! you drive me crazy you author you!


----------



## Idril (Mar 12, 2003)

Easy - Come to England - you'd know what "cool sunlight" is.

Okay - I'll post a different quote then:



> 'considering that there is actually a good deal less of me.'


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 12, 2003)

sorry about that. wild men of the forest occasionally must get. . . . . . . . .. . . .. uh, wild.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 12, 2003)

The four hobbits were in the Wild, led by Strider on a wandering course towards Weathertop. They are all getting used to going without food as often as they would like. Frodo says this after Pippin declares he (Frodo) looks "twice the hobbit he had been," meaning that he was in better shape physically.


and another place to find cool sunlight is the Pacific Northwet, uh Northwest....


----------



## Idril (Mar 13, 2003)

olorin the maia you're absolutely correct 
You're go.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 14, 2003)

my thanks, Idril. 

 

"That is a fair lord and a great captain of men."


----------



## Idril (Mar 14, 2003)

Legolas says it to Gimli about Prince Imrahil after they get to Minas Tirith and before they go to see Pippin and Merry.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 14, 2003)

and now it's your go.....


----------



## Idril (Mar 15, 2003)

Try this one:



> He's a caution and no mistake.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 15, 2003)

Sam, regarding Tom Bombadil.



> "Many of you have got death as the reward of your turst in him; but had you conquered, little better would your wages have been."


----------



## Idril (Mar 15, 2003)

yes, you're up


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 15, 2003)

Gandalf to the Dunlendings?


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flame of Udûn _
> *Gandalf to the Dunlendings? *



You have the audience right, but not the speaker


----------



## Idril (Mar 15, 2003)

Erkenbrand, to the men of Dunland ?


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 15, 2003)

That is correct...you're up


----------



## Idril (Mar 15, 2003)

> "Towards danger; but not too rashly, nor too straight,"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 15, 2003)

Gandalf to Frodo.


> Piles of jewels?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 15, 2003)

That is Gandalf answering Sam.
The Company was in the dark of Moria, Gimli had just sung his song to them about the glories of Khazad-dum. Sam had asked why the Dwarves, having been driven out, wanted to return to Moria. "Are there piles of jewels and gold lying about here still?"


"Some things are ill to hear when the world's in shadow."


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 16, 2003)

Tom Bombadil to the hobbits, regarding Old Man Willow



> "He'll end up by becoming a wizard--or a warrior!"


----------



## Idril (Mar 16, 2003)

Frodo refering to Sam at the Troll-Hole en route to Rivendell.



> "Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens,"


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 16, 2003)

Gimli to Elrond?


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 16, 2003)

Idril got it...her turn


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes, she got the previous one right, and then posted *her* quote right under her answer.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 16, 2003)

Elendil, you are correct. You're up!


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elendil3119 _
> *Yes, she got the previous one right, and then posted her quote right under her answer. *



LOL...well, that' what I get for not having my glasses on


----------



## Idril (Mar 17, 2003)

yes Elendil3119 you got it right and you're up


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 17, 2003)

Next quote:


> Yet he is a kingly man of high destiny.


----------



## Idril (Mar 18, 2003)

Theoden to Eowyn - explaining about Aragorn going to the Paths of the dead.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 18, 2003)

Correct.  You're up...


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

> "No good wearing my nose out on stones anymore."


----------



## spirit (Mar 19, 2003)

this is a guess
is it in RotK
by gimli to ?


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 19, 2003)

The tracker orc to the fighting orc in "The Land of Shadow"



> "It may be that only a few days are left ere darkness falls upon our world"


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

Mirabella's got it


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm thinking Denethor to Pippin


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm thinking Faramir to Eowyn.

Quite a romantic speech it was.


----------



## Mirabella (Mar 19, 2003)

Pippin got it


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

OK, sorry if this has been used before, but I haven't read through much of this thread.

"Nay, every Elf in Wilderland has sung songs of the old Onodrim and their long sorrow. Yet even among us they are only a memory."


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

Was it Legolas? - I'can't place the when and whereforth at the moment though.

edit: got it - in Fangorn forest after he, Aragorn and Gimli meet Gandalf 

I'll post something in a moment


----------



## Aulë (Mar 19, 2003)

Indeed, you are correct


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

Right, I'm back from making mashed potatoes.....



> "Get up, you tom-fool of a Took!"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 19, 2003)

You forgot, 

"Where in the name of wonder in all this ruin is Treebeard!"



___________________

More Grima! Less Strider!


----------



## Idril (Mar 19, 2003)

Ha Ha - you're up then


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 19, 2003)

someone else go. No book hav. We forest people do everything from memory. 



I'm thinking of getting the red leather bound one volume version of LOtR, but it's $70. Gotta save my pennies.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry, this is off topic....

If my memory serves, the red-leather-bound book is an unauthorized edition of the Tale, printed without JRRT's permission. And therefore, revenues from sale of the book do not pay royalties to the Author's estate.
Cool marketing idea, though. I wanted one for some time, but was put off because of the price. And when I found out it wasn't an authorized edition, well, that was that.
This was all quite some time ago, maybe somebody has published an authorized edition?


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 19, 2003)

I'll have a go:



> The Enemy has set traps for me before.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 19, 2003)

Aragorn to the Hobbits at bree... I remember a HUGE thread about that quote before...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 19, 2003)

> Well, I am going back into the open air, to see what the wind and sky are doing!


----------



## Idril (Mar 20, 2003)

Legolas after they(Gimli and Aragorn) arrive at Isengard and meet up with Pippin & Merry - they're all smoking.


----------



## Link (Mar 20, 2003)

This is probably one of my favortie moments of the whole trilogy:




"And in that very moment, away behind in some courtyard of the City, a **** crowed. Shrill and clear he crowed, recking nothing of wizardry or war, welcoming only the morning that in the sky far above the shadows of death was coming with the dawn.
And as if in answer there came from far away another note. Horns, horns, horns. In dark Mindolluin's sides they dimly echoed. Great horns of the North wildly blowing. Rohan had come at last."


edit: haha, it's meant to say c*ock, meaning rooster, but this website thinks differently.


----------



## Niniel (Mar 21, 2003)

Ridiculous, that plain normal words can't be said because some people use them to denominate X-rated things.  But, what was your quote? Or is it still Idril's turn to pit one up?


----------



## Idril (Mar 21, 2003)

I think Link's post was a comment, anyway try this one:



> "You ought to be ashamed of yourself, having anything to do with such nonsense,"


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Mar 21, 2003)

Sam to Robin Smallburrow.


----------



## Idril (Mar 22, 2003)

Yep You're turn.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 26, 2003)

I guess I'll take a turn. 


> Let them come to me as soon as may be!


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 27, 2003)

that is Theoden, King of the Mark, speaking to Dunhere outside the Hold of Harrowdale. The King was returning from the victory over Saruman, and was preparing to meet his captains and marshals.



> May the Shire live forever unwithered!


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 28, 2003)

The Heir of Isildur, after his outburst of frustration at the uniquely hobbit-like behavior of talking of table manners (and requesting carcinogenic pipe-weed) at the edge of doom. 

Please don't anger the king, pippen.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 28, 2003)

Oops. that would be merry.

sorry.


----------



## olorin the maia (Mar 29, 2003)

"carcinogenic pipe-weed", forsooth!   

This is Tolkien's Middle-earth. No such word (or disease) existed.

However, you are correct, it was Aragorn speaking to Merry, who was resting in the Houses of Healing after having been healed by the King from the effects of stabbing the Lord of the Nazgul.

You're up. (and keep the mundane references to a minimum, please)


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 31, 2003)

(cough cough) (hack)

no book have. please someone else go next please!


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 31, 2003)

O and happy Cesar Chavez day. 

(In LOTR terms that would be "Happy Sam Gamgee Day" if Sam organized fellow gardeners in demanding more pay from the evil home owners like Frodo.)


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 2, 2003)

I'll put up a quote:

"Thief! Baggins...."

hehehe too easy


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 2, 2003)

Is it Gollum to Bilbo? At least it is obvious it someone to BILBO!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 2, 2003)

We'll just say thats right seeing as how Jester aint responding... ur turn. If it wasnt that it was Gollum to Frodo then...


----------



## greypilgrim (Apr 4, 2003)

WRONG! It was Smeagol Go ahead Findulias


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 4, 2003)

> Oh, curse you, you stinking thing!



Try this one.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 4, 2003)

hmm... Would that be Sam to Gollum? that seems the most obvious...


----------



## Finduilas (Apr 4, 2003)

And the winner is........BlackCaptain!!!!!!!!!   

It's your turn!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 4, 2003)

Ahh snap! Aright...




> I never saw such eyes before


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 7, 2003)

that was Legolas, after riding with the King's company through the strange woods surrounding Helm's Deep.




> Fair speech may hide a foul heart.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

Well I'm almost 100% sure that thats talking about Saruman... was it Theoden?


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 7, 2003)

No, try again.......


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 7, 2003)

Gandalf?

Was it even about Saruman?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 8, 2003)

You seem to guess a lot BlackCaptain.
It was Sam to _himself_ (Nice trick question.), about Faramir.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 8, 2003)

Ahhh... of course. Yeah, I don't like looking things up in the books. It doesnt seem like a game to me then... more of just a looking-up spree.


----------



## olorin the maia (Apr 10, 2003)

Well, it can be some of each, BlackCaptain: a memory game, or trying to remember where the quotation came from.

Trick Question!?!?   

Moi? 

Flame of Udun, I am cut to the quick.....and it's your go.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 10, 2003)

> And here is the knife that cut them!


----------



## Beleg (Apr 10, 2003)

Gimli to Legolas and Aragon, in their search for Pippin and Merry.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 10, 2003)

Correct.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 10, 2003)

"But the Sun has not risen, yet,"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 21, 2003)

mm... Aragorn to the Hobbits? Or Strider I should say...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 21, 2003)

A Rider to Merry?


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 21, 2003)

Merry to one of the Rohirrim?


----------



## Niniel (Apr 25, 2003)

Is that right Beleg? If not, could you provide a hint?


----------



## Beleg (Apr 25, 2003)

Yes, Elfamari is correct.


----------



## Elfarmari (Apr 25, 2003)

> For one thing, tomorrow will be certain to bring worse than today, for many days to come. And there is nothing more that I can do to help it.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Apr 26, 2003)

That was Gandalf speaking to Pippin in Minas Tirith, after Pippin had spoken with Denethor. 

Next quote:


> I have found it!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 26, 2003)

Aragorn after finding the White Tree on Mindolluin. 
No book at hand, please someone else give a quote (if I was right).


----------



## Niniel (May 1, 2003)

Back with my books! 


> 'I shall not find it easy to repay you.'


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 1, 2003)

That was Eomer to Gimli after Gimli had come to his aid at Helm's Deep. 



> 'Yet after all, why not?'


----------



## Niniel (May 2, 2003)

Bilbo when in doubt if he should leave the Ring behind (too easy, it was also in the film!)


> 'But that night all the world slept at the midnight hour.'


----------



## Elendil3119 (May 7, 2003)

I think we're all stuck. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2003)

Hint: it's said by a Man in TTT.


----------



## Idril (May 7, 2003)

Faramir to Frodo?


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2003)

Exactly. Your turn!
(BTW, how often have you read the books? You seem to be very good at this game).


----------



## Idril (May 7, 2003)

2 times, and lots of flicking and glancing through - also looking up the quotes - makes me more familar with the whole thing - I'm not that good though - more like lucky



> "I wish I was going back to to Lorien!"


----------



## Niniel (May 7, 2003)

Sam to Frodo? (I've read it 6 times and you'll see I'm wrong again )


----------



## Idril (May 7, 2003)

lol, no, you're not wrong


----------



## Niniel (May 8, 2003)

Yay! I like being right... 
So here goes:


> 'But where the warg howls, there also the orc prowls.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 8, 2003)

Eomer?


----------



## Niniel (May 8, 2003)

No. But it was a Man.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 9, 2003)

Gama? I'm thinking it's a Rohan person...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 9, 2003)

Er... I mean Hama. That one door warden guy


----------



## Niniel (May 10, 2003)

No, he's not from Rohan (the person who said this I mean).


----------



## Eriol (May 10, 2003)

Aragorn outside Caradhras.



> This deed I shall ever rue


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (May 10, 2003)

Beregond to pippin and Olorin.

No bookie haf I; someone else go.



________________________
More Grima! Less Strider!


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

One of my favorites... haha:



> Are you going to bury me?


----------



## Eriol (May 10, 2003)

Merry to Pippin 



> No, my heart will not yet despair


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

I wonder how many time's someone from the book *thought* that... It makes it so much harder! But I'm gonna say Eowyn?


----------



## Eriol (May 10, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Then I'm gonna say Aragorn and just give up if it's wrong. Haha


----------



## Eriol (May 10, 2003)

Wrong again... sorry


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 10, 2003)

Then it has to be Theoden!


----------



## Eriol (May 10, 2003)

How many characters are there in the books?

 

Sorry, wrong again... and if you guess right I will have to ask for references, such as chapter and verse


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Oh so we have to look it up in the book now?! I did not know this... Oh well I'll just give up now seeing as how it can be anyone at any point in any of the books...


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 11, 2003)

Pippin to Denethor when we was about to burn himself?


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Nope.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Frodo to Faramir?


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

No... 

*yawn*


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Aragorn to co. in the paths of the dead?!?!

This has to be the hardest quote of all time!


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 11, 2003)

Either that or we're not thinking straight. It's gotta be Faramir to Eowyn, is it?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Either *that* or Eowyn to Faramir!


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

go figure... I hit upon the hardest quote of all time!

All wrong so far...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Yowzer! Then I guess Eomer to Aragorn and quit if I'm wrong


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

One down, who knows how many yet to go?

Wrong


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

AGH!


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 11, 2003)

Okay. It isn't in Fellowship of the Ring, so Elrond, Galadriel, Glorfindel, Gildor, all Hobbits aside from the four, everyone at the council of Elrond, and Bilbo are out.

Two Towers: Already been decided it's not Aragorn, Faramir, Eowyn, Frodo, Merry, and Pippin. Theoden _did_ despair which led him to ride out in Helm's Deep so it's not him. Eomer was not delved deeply in the story who he is out. So that narrows it down to Sam, Legolas, Gimli, or Gandalf from this book.

RotK: Obviously not Denethor, not Aragorn Eowyn, Faramir, Frodo, Merry, Pippin, Theoden, or Eomer. Imrahil was proud and always had hope so not him. None of the Gondorians we met that weren't involved in battle despaired. Beregond's son was arragont and imperious so he wouldn't despair, Beregond himself was proud and so long as Faramir lived did not Despair. Gandalf rarely talked to many other than Denethor from Return of the King, so I'll say no to him. Legolas and Gimli had other things to worry about in this book.

So my verdict is Sam (and if it's wrong, I, like Blackcaptain, give up)


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Two down...

Guys, if you want me to tell the answer, it's OK. I don't want to stop the game.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Well no don't do that! It's just that SO many people could say it and we don't want to search the whole book! Could you give us a clue as to where it's generaly located?


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Ok, it's not in the Two Towers.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

Aragorn to Celeborn?


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

No.

(It's NOT in the Two Towers).


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

> No, my heart will not yet despair



My my, Eriol...I applaud you on giving us one of the most difficult quotes ever! 

Well, I did some thinking, and some searching, and taking into consideration all the guesses so far...I'd say *drumroll in background* Pippin to Beregond in Minas Tirith right after one of the Nazgul passes over the city. Ta-da! 



> ‘But our need is for aid in battle. How will you and your folk help us?’


----------



## Eriol (May 11, 2003)

Well done Ithrynluin!

Éomer to ghân-buri-ghân. Let me think of a nice quote for you now *evil grin*

Here it is:



> you seized your chance with both hands


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Luckily I am not one who is easily stumped when it comes to the LOTR. My initial thought was 'something to do with Aragorn-Boromir maybe', but I knew one of your quotes wouldn't be so simple. 

Gimli to Pippin, about dropping the brooch and cutting his ropes.

Okay here's the next one:



> 'I know.'















Just kiddin'! 



> I was coming to it, but I have been hindered by many other questions.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 11, 2003)

I'm gona say Gandalf to the people at the Council of Elrond. Probably Galdor specificaly, but that's just a guess


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 11, 2003)

Though it does sound like Gandalf, your answer is incorrect. None of the 'wise and powerful' says it.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (May 12, 2003)

I think it is Peregrin or Meriadoc to the King of the Mark as the king, gandalf, and the other riders disturb their "feasting amidst all this ruin." The question was, where is treebeard, I believe.

My best recollection is Merry was asleep and Pippin did the talking. Not sure about that though.

________________________
More Grima! Less Strider!


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 12, 2003)

It was Merry talking to Gandalf, but you were close enough Ghan-buri-ghan, so your turn...


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (May 12, 2003)

Someone else go. I have no book, and can't get a quote.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 13, 2003)

> You'll be welcome when you come


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 22, 2003)

*hasn't posted here in ages* I haven't posted here in SOOO long...and I'm still subscribed to the thread. So I thought I'd try to keep up my Tolkien knowledge by posting here more frequently.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 22, 2003)

Woah... I think I forgot who said that quote... That I posted... This thread can't die! I love it! haha


----------



## Beleg (May 23, 2003)

That's dear Farmer Maggot to Frodo and Co.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

That's it! Good job. Ur up


----------



## Beleg (May 23, 2003)

> He does not want to see them


----------



## Eriol (May 23, 2003)

Gollum to Faramir?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 23, 2003)

Someone concerning Sauron and not wanting to accept the fact that Sam and Frodo want to destroy the Ring... probly Gandalf


----------



## Beleg (May 23, 2003)

Nope, wrong both of you.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (May 24, 2003)

These quotes are so vague...it could be anybody....

But...let's see my guess is:

Aragorn to Gimli


----------



## Beleg (May 24, 2003)

Nay, wrong again. Try harder Wonks. 

Hint: Our favorite character Gollum is involved.


----------



## Aulë (May 24, 2003)

Gollum to Frodo and Sam, regarding the oliphaunts.


----------



## Beleg (May 24, 2003)

Correct, you'r turn.


----------



## Aulë (May 24, 2003)

> 'Aye, curse the Southrons! '


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

Would that be Baragund?


----------



## Aulë (May 24, 2003)

Yep
You're up


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

> They have not returned


----------



## Beleg (May 24, 2003)

Legolas to Gandalf, Aragon, Gimli.

***



> and So Far to Evil Fortune



***


----------



## Aulë (May 24, 2003)

Boromir to Aragorn


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 24, 2003)

Don't these have to be full sentances? Oh well... I'm guessing Gandalf to the Council


----------



## Beleg (May 25, 2003)

Your Guess is wrong Morgul King, Aule is correct.


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

> ...Drums, drums in the deep...


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 25, 2003)

Morgul King? What they used to call me! Oh well... I like both of em...

As for the quote, I'm gonna say Balin, but Gandalf is saying it to the Fellowship.


----------



## Aulë (May 25, 2003)

Nope- not Balin


----------



## Beorn (May 26, 2003)

Guys....

Please try to include more information in your posts, such as when, where, why, before, after. This thread is starting to turn into a little back and forth game....

Otherwise, this thread will need to be closed...

Mike


----------



## Niniel (May 26, 2003)

This thread has been a game since it existed, so I don't see why we should change the rules and include more info. It wouls be a pity to close it since many people enjoy it. You could move it to Bag End if you don't think it belongs here, but why change it after 113 pages?


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 26, 2003)

Niniel, it's beacause some use it with the intention of making their post counts higher. That is why we may delete this thread and start a new one - it's not like this has any real value, and lord knows quotes have been repeated throughout this thread.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 26, 2003)

Oh that's crazy... Threads like these are made so we can just have nice short answers. Every post in here doesnt need to be at least two sentances... But if it's for the good of the game, then I'll abide by the Who, What, When, Where rule.


----------



## S & R Gamgee (May 27, 2003)

Did Gandalf say it to the fellowship? I think it was when they where in Moria. And it was because he was reading it out of the book that he found. I think.


----------



## Niniel (Jun 3, 2003)

If that is right, maybe S & R can give us a new quote (Before we lose the thread...)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 11, 2003)

Or can she...? Should someone else just go?


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok. I'll just go so we don't lose the thread.



> "There's strange folk wanderin' about the shire these days"



I'm not sure if that's the exact quote. But it's close.


----------



## Idril (Jun 11, 2003)

> "we do get ***** folk wandering in these parts at times"



If this is the quote you were referring to, it was said by Farmer Maggott

edit: the system zapped q u e e r  , how odd?


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Jun 11, 2003)

nope it wasn't that qoute and it wasn't farmer maggot. Heres the qoute. I kinda got that one really wrong.




> All the same you can't deny that others besides our Halfast have seen q u e e r folk crossing the Shire - crossing it, mind you there are more that are turned back at the borders.



That's the real qoute.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Is that Ted Sandyman?


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Jun 14, 2003)

nope. it wasn't Ted Sandyman. Guess again.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

Samwise Gamgee?!


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep!!! Thats right Black Captain. Though I thought your supposed to say who he said it to and where he said it. Aren't you?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 14, 2003)

whoops! Sam to Ted at the Green Dragon


----------



## S & R Gamgee (Jun 14, 2003)

Yep. Now you get to go. Congratulations.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

> There was a dead silence, suddenly


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone???


----------



## Niniel (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe Gimli about the Paths of the Dead? If not, we need a hint...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

Incorrect... This is a hard one...

It's in TTT...


----------



## Idril (Jun 25, 2003)

Was it Pippin - when he was telling the tale of the Ent's entry to Isengard to Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 25, 2003)

Yup! I think that clue was too giving it away... Oh well. You're up Idril


----------



## Niniel (Aug 22, 2003)

*bump* 
Idril, where are you??


----------



## Idril (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm here, but I haven't got my books with me at the moment and I feel too lazy to run downstairs to get them - so can someone take my turn? Thanks


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 22, 2003)

I'll take your turn Idril if it's OK ..................

"True enough, but for myself, I will wait until I see Gandalf again."

This might be a bit difficult.


----------



## Niniel (Aug 23, 2003)

Merry to Pippin?


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 23, 2003)

Nope sorry Niniel, think TTT


----------



## Eriol (Aug 23, 2003)

Háma to some guy from Rohan.

Let me look for something here.

Ok: "But there is more about you now than appears on the surface."


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 23, 2003)

Very good Eriol.....

Argh that's a hard one.....unless it's really easy........Eomer to Aragorn? No, no

Umm Faramir to Frodo?


----------



## Eriol (Aug 23, 2003)

Focus on the word "now".


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmm yes I see what you mean Eriol, umm.....Elrond to Frodo?

No that's not right....hmm...

Frodo to Bilbo? Argh I dunno!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 24, 2003)

Gimli to Gandalf?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 24, 2003)

Gandalf to Frodo somewhere in Moria?


----------



## Eriol (Aug 24, 2003)

Nope, no one right so far. There was a close guess, though.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 25, 2003)

Aragorn to Frodo?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 25, 2003)

Fools 
It's Bilbo to Frodo when he gives him the mithril coat.

New quote:
"Faithless is he that says farewell when the road darkens"


----------



## Eriol (Aug 25, 2003)

Gimli to Elrond?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 25, 2003)

Yep, you're up


----------



## Eriol (Aug 25, 2003)

Someone take it, I won't get close to a book within the next 10 hours


----------



## Niniel (Aug 25, 2003)

'Yet beneath the Sun all things must wear to and end at last.'


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 25, 2003)

Ehh.... Gandalf to Frodo?


----------



## Niniel (Aug 26, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 26, 2003)

Legolas to Fellowship?


----------



## Niniel (Aug 26, 2003)

Exactly. You're up!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 26, 2003)

Ah I should have known that an elf would be talking about things like that.... Oh well Lets get this game goin!


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry bout the absence......hehe yeah true BlackCaptain I figured it would be an elf saying it........

Bah I got to go someone take my turn!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 27, 2003)

"Indeed."


Haha just kidding...

"No good blundering about in a fog!"


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 29, 2003)

Sam to Fellowship or to Frodo?

Or Frodo to Fellowship?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 29, 2003)

Nope.... Partially correct in a way...


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 30, 2003)

Bah Humbug!

Oh I dunno......I still think Sam to Frodo....maybe on the Emyn Muil?


----------



## Idril (Aug 30, 2003)

Sam to himself at Ephel Duath


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Hello-o BC? I'm bored! Come on! Is Idril right or not? I dunno where to look to see if it's correct (though I'm sure it is)


----------



## Aulë (Aug 31, 2003)

> _RotK: The Tower of Cirith Ungol_
> He took off the Ring, moved it may be by some deep premonition of danger, though to himself he thought only that he wished to see more clearly. `Better have a look at the worst,' he muttered. `*No good blundering about in a fog!*'
> Hard and cruel and bitter was the land that met his gaze. Before his feet the highest ridge of the Ephel Dúath fell steeply in great cliffs down into a dark trough, on the further side of which there rose another ridge, much lower, its edge notched and jagged with crags like fangs that stood out black against the red light behind them: it was the grim Morgai, the inner ring of the fences of the land



So Idril was correct.
You're up


----------



## Idril (Aug 31, 2003)

Ok..... let's see..... try is:

"I think you should still follow that plan"


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 31, 2003)

Gandalf to Frodo?


----------



## Idril (Aug 31, 2003)

Sorry - no.


----------



## Flammifer (Aug 31, 2003)

> Sorry - no.



I hope that sad face doesn't mean "this guy should be shamed......this is such a blatantly obvious answer...!"

Hmm.....random guesses......... Gandalf to Bilbo?

Bombadil to Frodo, Sam, Merry and Pippin? Or Aragorn to the same lot? I dunno......someone else answer!


----------



## Idril (Aug 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *I hope that sad face doesn't mean "this guy should be shamed......this is such a blatantly obvious answer...!" *



lol - I just felt bad saying your answer wasn't correct. None of your other answers are right either


----------



## Eriol (Aug 31, 2003)

Gildor to Frodo.

I'll look for something here.

WARNING: Tricky quote!

"But the dawn may be brighter"


----------



## Nanelleth (Aug 31, 2003)

That is what Gandalf said to Merry and Pippin at Ornthac. 


> "...This is a perilous night, and I must ride fast. But _the dawn may be brighter_, and if so, we shall meet again."


----------



## Eriol (Aug 31, 2003)

Hehe, that's what a tricky quote does to you. We don't see Gandalf saying these words in the book; he was _being quoted_ by someone. You're almost there .


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 1, 2003)

It was a quote in "typical gandalf maner' that was being made by Merry and Pippin to Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli in the chapter Flotsam and Jetsam in TTT.


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 1, 2003)

> lol - I just felt bad saying your answer wasn't correct. None of your other answers are right either



Haha you didn't have any problems telling me my other answers were wrong though! I Guess you get used to doing after you do it a few times......hehe 

Sorry about the irrelevance of quotes to this post.


----------



## Eriol (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nanelleth _
> *It was a quote in "typical gandalf maner' that was being made by Merry and Pippin to Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli in the chapter Flotsam and Jetsam in TTT. *



Right on, you're up. I won't nitpick and say that it was just Pippin talking at that moment .

(or was it?)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 1, 2003)

.... gets confused*....

was it?


----------



## Eriol (Sep 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *.... gets confused*....
> 
> was it?  *



It was Pippin . This is the part where he complains that Gandalf arrived all business-like, without so much as a "Hullo, Pippin", asking where is Treebeard. When Gandalf comes back, he stops to chat a while with them. 

Sorry about the confusion .

Yay! Idril is perking up


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 1, 2003)

Hahaha I'dve been sad If I were Pippin too


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 1, 2003)

"The might of Elrond is in wisdom not in weapons, it is said."


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 2, 2003)

Boromir to the Council of Elrond.

Hmm.......OK I've got one:

"It will be short of murder, I hope"


----------



## Aulë (Sep 2, 2003)

Gandalf to Sam regarding letting Bill the Pony go.

New quote:

"Did you not see that? And who stuck a pin in Her Lady-ship? "


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Sep 2, 2003)

Gorbag to Shagrat after Sam left Frodo for dead and the orcs found Frodo.

Well, how about this:

'_*Alas! I will not say that she is the fairest lady that lives.*_'


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 2, 2003)

Eomer to Gimli after he decides that Arwen is fairer than Galadriel.

I should technically be doing homework right now and it'll look a bit suspicious if I go and get the books from my room so can someone take my turn?


----------



## Idril (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm trying to avoid doing my assignment - so I'll take your turn 

"I should not sing anymore at present."


----------



## BlackCaptain (Sep 3, 2003)

I'm guessing Frodo at Bree


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

No....It's Merry in the Old Forest...he sings "For east or west all woods must fail..." and the word fail scared him or something because the trees in the forest didn't seem to like that he said they had to end somehwere...so he stopped. 

That one was easy...I just went and looked through the book for all the places where singing happened (easy to find cos of the structure and font a song is typset in) and read the lines following.


----------



## Idril (Sep 6, 2003)

Well done Wonks, you're turn


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Sep 6, 2003)

YAY! I've like NEVER guessed a quote before!!! 

"It feels good, and it smells good"

Hehe. Probably easy. But funny just the same.


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 13, 2003)

Well, apparently it's not as easy as you think Wonks! 

Oh well. I don't really know, I'll just take a guess.......Frodo to erm....the Company bar Gandalf? I just thought it might be when Frodo feeling the bark of the trees at Cerin Amroth. I dunno. Oh well.


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 25, 2003)

I really wish that this thread would get going again, and, at the risk of violating the rule of the thread, I'll post a new quote, in the hope that it will breathe new life into it (I'll also make it a little bit easy, so someone's compelled to answer it):

"It is time for all to depart who will not be slaves."

Quite easy, perhaps.

Oh yeah, I didn't mean any disrespect to your quote, Wonks, but it seems that it's too hard!


----------



## Eriol (Sep 25, 2003)

That's Denethor in his madness 

(I think)

I'll only get a book tomorrow, so anyone is free to post a quote.


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, that is correct........you didn't specify who he said it two.......but never mind............someone post a quote!


----------



## Eriol (Sep 29, 2003)

Here we go:

"This was made for just such an hour"


----------



## GoldenWood (Sep 29, 2003)

> "This was made for just such an hour"



Any hints?


----------



## Eriol (Sep 29, 2003)

Hint N. 1: Someone said that to himself.


----------



## GoldenWood (Sep 29, 2003)

> "This was made for just such an hour"



Sam talking about lembas?


----------



## Eriol (Sep 29, 2003)

nope...


----------



## Niniel (Sep 30, 2003)

Pippin talking about his sword?


----------



## Flammifer (Sep 30, 2003)

> He [Pippin] drew his sword and looked at it, and the intertwining shapes of red and gold; and the flowing characters of Numenor glinted like fire upon the blade. 'This was made for just such an hour,' he thought.



--- Pippin, the LotR, the RotK, "The Black Gates Opens".

So you're right, Niniel! Post your quote!


----------



## Niniel (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow, that was a complete and utter guess!!! 


> 'That is just what we should like, too.'


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 4, 2003)

Merry at the Flotsam and Jetsam?

or

Pippin at the Flotsam and Jetsam?


----------



## Niniel (Oct 4, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 4, 2003)

I really have no idea who says it or anything, but I thought that if I just had a guess, then someone else who might know might see that there was a new post in the "Quotable Quotes" thread, and then they could get it. Bit silly really.

Oh well........can you give us a hint?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2003)

How's this for a wild guess.

Either Sam or Frodo when they get to Crickhollow and are deciding who gets to take the bath first.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 5, 2003)

No. Hint: it's not a hobbit, and he is talking to someone who only appears in FOTR and ROTK.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2003)

How about Barliman Butterbur?


----------



## Niniel (Oct 6, 2003)

You're getting close, but he's not the one who says it.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 6, 2003)

Nob?

Edit:

It's Gandalf at the Prancing Pony Inn, speaking to Barliman Butterbur. (I just decided to edit this one instead of posting a new one)


----------



## Niniel (Oct 6, 2003)

That's right! Go ahead!


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 6, 2003)

Hoorah! 

OK here's one:

"We have had a narrow escape!"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 7, 2003)

Gandalf talking to Kings (Aragorn & Theoden) and company after Pippen looked in the . . . .Palantir.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 8, 2003)

Indeed.

Go ahead. 

On a slightly more irrelevant note Ghan, are you REALLY in the hottest part of California, Death Valley?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 8, 2003)

I defer. No book. Someone else please go.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 8, 2003)

With Ahnold's election, all of California is gonna turn HOT HOT HOT! just wait you'll see. . .

still no book, someone else pls go. . .


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2003)

me!me! me!

"You need not speak to me as to one of the fools that you take for friends"


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Starflower _
> *"You need not speak to me as to one of the fools that you take for friends" *



It's Denethor to Gandalf.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2003)

nope
zero points


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 8, 2003)

Is it Saruman to Gandalf!!!!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 8, 2003)

that it is indeed 
your turn


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 8, 2003)

Here you go!

"Stay! For you have no errand to the South."


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmm. . .getting a vision here. . . long blond hair? Dunharrow?

IS IT BRITNEY SPEARS?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 8, 2003)

Ghan, you are almost there!


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 8, 2003)

Wild guess ---- Eowyn to Aragorn?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *Wild guess ---- Eowyn to Aragorn? *



Nope!!! But very close.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 9, 2003)

Hmm...............I'm guessing it's the Eowyn part that was correct, let's say..........Eowyn to Theoden?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 9, 2003)

Eowyn part is right. Previous guess was much closer than this one. Oh! did I give out the answer??


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 9, 2003)

Pukel men? Does it have to do with Pukel Men? And Paths of the Dead? And tears? Lots of tears? 

And Riders of Rohan! Yah! Dernhelm, unrequited love and all that!

Its Christina Aguilera calling Madonna after the Grammy's! No, no that can't be it. . .

um. . .


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 9, 2003)

> And Paths of the Dead? And tears? Lots of tears?



Yes, it has to do with Paths of the Dead and lots of tears.



> And Riders of Rohan! Yah! Dernhelm, unrequited love



No Riders of Rohan in the picture. Yes, one of the party involved is Eowyn (not Dernhelm!) and love.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 9, 2003)

It has to be Aragorn to Eowyn before he takes the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 9, 2003)

Here's a new quote.

"This deed I shall ever rue..."


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 9, 2003)

> It has to be Aragorn to Eowyn before he takes the Paths of the Dead.



Are you sure that's right? Someone has to get the answer correct before they can post a new quote.........sorry!



> "This deed I shall ever rue..."



As for your quote, it's on the tip of my tongue! I just can't quite get it..........aaargh!


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 9, 2003)

With all the clues Goldenwood was dropping, I think it's pretty clear. Besides, I double checked my answer in the book.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh ok! I didn't realise that you were absolutely sure you were right, I didn't know you'd checked it in the book! Sorry!


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 10, 2003)

Yep! I finally remembered the quote! Beregond spoke it to Gandalf and Pippin at Rath Dinen, as he looked at the porter who he had killed.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 11, 2003)

Yes, you're correct! Go ahead with the next question.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 11, 2003)

Yay! 

OK, here's one:

"And when we come there, what shall we see?"


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm guessing Frodo to Galadriel concerning the Mirror


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 12, 2003)

Nope, sorry! ....

I'll give you a hint: think TTT


----------



## Starflower (Oct 12, 2003)

theoden to gandalf ?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 12, 2003)

The latter part is right.......


----------



## Starflower (Oct 12, 2003)

aragorn to gandalf ? ( im pretty sure they are talking about going to isengard....)


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 12, 2003)

So very close! Nearly there...


----------



## Starflower (Oct 12, 2003)

Gimli to Gandalf ?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 12, 2003)

We have a winner! 

Fire away, Starflower! Well done!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

" Now look here Sir !"


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 13, 2003)

Sam to Faramir.

"Now look here, sir! . . . Don't you go taking advantage of my master because his servant's no better than a fool!"


Ok, how about this one: 


"Courage is found in unlikely places. Be of good hope!"


----------



## Starflower (Oct 13, 2003)

thats' Gildor to Frodo




" The years will bring what they will."


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Elrond to Aragorn in the Appendices.....

"Between us there can be no word of giving or taking..."


----------



## Starflower (Oct 14, 2003)

that Aragorn to Eomer : 'Between us there can be no word of giving or taking, nor of reward; for we are brethren...: 


"Go now, and die in what way seems best to you"


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Denethor to Pippin.

"I will dare to pass it nonetheless; but no horse will enter."


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 14, 2003)

This must be regarding going through paths of the dead.. Is it Legolas to Aragorn?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 15, 2003)

One part of your answer is correct.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 15, 2003)

I know ! I know!

it's Halbarad of the Dunedain to Aragorn.


"The time of my thought is mine to spend."


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 15, 2003)

This is tough!

Does this conversation happen in Moria? Or in the white tower? or in the Golden hall?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 15, 2003)

I haven't been here in ages so I'll take a whack at it.

I don't know exactly who it is but I'm thinking it's someone high up like a king or Gandalf.

Am I close?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

GoldenWood : none of the above
Pippin/Frodo : someone high up yes, but not Gandalf


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 16, 2003)

Ach! This quote is very difficult, but I am guessing that it is one from the Appendices.....if not I would say that it is Denethor to Pippin, Gandalf and Co. at Rath Dinen (complete and utter guess).


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

ah, for once i found somethign difficult !

no Flammifer, none of your suggestions are right


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 16, 2003)

Blast! Oh well...

can you give us a hint?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

the person speaking is not a member of the Fellowship 
and the person being talked to is not a memebr of the Fellowshipeither. 

any help ?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 16, 2003)

Hmm.....Theoden to erm Eomer?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

nope


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 16, 2003)

Can you give us a hint on which book it comes from?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 16, 2003)

Fellowship of the Ring ... and I shouldnt be giving you too many hints now should i ?


----------



## Elka (Oct 16, 2003)

Eomer to gimli:"Had I seen her in other company, I would have said all that you could wish. But now I will put Queen Arwen Evenstar first, and I am ready to do battle on my own part with any who deny me. Shall I call for my sword?" Thats funny to me.

Also Gollum"Nassty little Hobbits"


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 16, 2003)

It must be Bilbo to ?? in the house of Elrond.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 16, 2003)

Drat it I forgott the quote, I only remember part. I'll have to go back and look.

For now I guess Faramir.

wait He wasn't in the first book.
You did say fellowship right?

Hey why wouldn't it be a woman?

Now that I think about it it sounds like something Arwen would say.

Is it Arwen?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 16, 2003)

Hey Pip! Starflower already told that it's in Fellowship. So it can't be Faramir.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah I edited my post I realized that but thanks


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

still no luck.... 

ok final clue : the quote above is told as second hand information , ie the person saying it was not present when this quote appears in the book.


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 17, 2003)

I know! Yaay!

Gloin said it at the Council of Elrond, quoting Dain when he spoke to the Messenger of Mordor. 

I shall now be claiming the title of 'super-utmost-mega-undeniably-brilliant-genius-to-the-max' for all eternity.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2003)

good work Flammifer 
go ahead


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 17, 2003)

Flam,
LOL You earned it but I doubt we will remember to refer to you that way, I can't wait to see your quote.

That was a toughy good job! 
To both the quoter and the one who guest.


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 17, 2003)

Come on Flam!!! We needs your quote!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 18, 2003)

Yeah I'm ready to guess.

Not too hard thid time though


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry guys about the delay guys!

OK, here tis:

"I am Aragorn son of Arathorn, and I am called Elessar, the Elfstone, Dunadan, the heir of Isildur Elendil's son of Gondor" 

No no j/k here's the real one:

"It will be a weary walk."


----------



## Starflower (Oct 18, 2003)

that would be Legolas to Gandalf on the matter of riding to Edoras from Fangorn 

here's mine :

"My duty at least is clear, to go on "


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm guessing that's Frodo talking to himself.

or

Frodo to Boromir.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 18, 2003)

neither


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2003)

Is it Sam after he believes Frodo has died?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 18, 2003)

similar but no, much earlier than that ,


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 19, 2003)

Is it in the first book?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

no it is not in the FotR


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 20, 2003)

oops, not in first book, never mind.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

Did we guess Aragorn?

If not that is my answer.

Or perhaps Gandalf?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

it is Aragorn.
but to whom ?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

oh um...... Theoden?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 20, 2003)

no

you're doing well, keep going


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

hmmmm.......

The whole time I've wanted to say Arwen or her farther, some one high up.
But I have been so caught up with the movie that I sometimes forget what is really in the book.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

If it is not one of the elves in rivendel perhaps he is speaking to one of his companions,
Legolas or Gimli or maybe after gandalf came back and he was speaking to Gandalf!
I guest Gandalf with Aragorn and maybe you saying I was doing well was a hint.


----------



## Niniel (Oct 20, 2003)

Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli at the breaking of the fellowship?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 20, 2003)

Aragorn to Eomer (after the Helms Deep with respect to going through the Paths of the Dead)?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 20, 2003)

Or Aragorn to Eomer when the Riders of Rohan find Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli pursuing the orcs who captured Merry and Pippen.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey, I'm the one who guessed Aragorn do I get any credit for that?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 21, 2003)

You get credit, yes, and much thanks an admiration from your fellow guessers (Thanks  ), but to be allowed to post the next quote you have to tell us both who is speaking and to whom.

BTW Starflower, there have been many new guesses - are they right?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Oct 21, 2003)

Starbrow is correct.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

yes, Starbrow is correct, so go ahead 

I think Pippin/Frodo has done a great job guessing, well done


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 21, 2003)

YAY FOR ME.

Thank you, I will remember that you must guess both next time.

Go ahead starbow or whomever


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *You get credit, yes, and much thanks an admiration from your fellow guessers (Thanks  ), but to be allowed to post the next quote you have to tell us both who is speaking and to whom.
> *



Shouldn't we guess WHO is speaking to WHOM and also WHEN?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 21, 2003)

Starbrow did get it correct, Aragorn to Eomer at Rohan when they are chasing the orcs who captured Merry & Pippin


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks to everyone who answered before me, especially Pippen/Frodo. I wouldn't have gotten it without you.

The next quote:

"Do not meddle in the affairs of wizards, for they are subtle and quick to anger."


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, I believe that several people said that, but I know that Sam Gamgee used to say it, and I think Gildor might have said it also. Merry quotes Sam saying this also. Is this what you're looking for?



> _Originally posted by GoldenWood_
> Shouldn't we guess WHO is speaking to WHOM and also WHEN?



Well, I thought the rules were just to guess who was speaking and also to whom they were speaking. Sometimes we just add in the when it is said to make it a bit more specific. It will be substantially more difficult if we make it compulsory to say when also.............on difficult quotes we normally come across who says it by looking at the quote and thinking about what kind of character in LotR would say it. If we had to add when it would make this very hard.

But I don't know. That's just my opinion. 

We can't put a poll on this thread so............all in favour of making it COMPULSORY to say when/where the quote happened IN ADDITION to specifying who said it and to whom, raise their hand and say 'aye'!

*keeps hand lowered*


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 22, 2003)

I agree with Flam.

Know-it-alls can add more info, but I think all this game requires is to identify who said it, and to whom.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 22, 2003)

so it does 
and to this one I say : It's said by Gildor to Frodo when they meet at Woodhall.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 22, 2003)

DRAT! I'm too slow!

But just in case all the answers are wrong I'm going to say that Gandalf said it to Sam or some hobbit.


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 22, 2003)

Well! In that case I said "Aragorn to Eomer" before Starbrow! I should have gotten the next chance. Well it's okay now that the thread has progressed  

As for this quote, Starflower has the right answer, Gildor to Frodo.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 22, 2003)

Good job so go ahead starflower.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 23, 2003)

thank you 

here's a new one : "But I love him, whether or no."


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 23, 2003)

Must be Eowyn to Faramir.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 23, 2003)

nope


----------



## Niniel (Oct 23, 2003)

It's Sam saying it.. but I can't remember to whom... Faramir maybe?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 23, 2003)

Arwen to her father

or maybe Sam to himself


----------



## Starflower (Oct 23, 2003)

it is Sam, talking to himself about his Mr Frodo  
well done Pippin/Frodo !!!!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 24, 2003)

YAY for me I got it right! So it was down after Shelob?

OK now for a new quote.......

"He is weary of his labours then, I think, and now he is recovering."


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 24, 2003)

Hmm! This sounds tough! Is this someone talking about Aragorn? Any clue?


----------



## Elka (Oct 24, 2003)

Huumm...is about Merry in the house of Healing?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 24, 2003)

Nope, I'm sure it's a hobbit talking about Gandalf in ROTK, but --doggone it! -- i don't have my book and forget who it was. . .

Merry talking to somebody about Gandalf.

(guess)


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 24, 2003)

*No body's gotten it yet*

keep trying


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 24, 2003)

Frodo to Sam about Gandalf in ROTK.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 24, 2003)

not quite


----------



## Elka (Oct 24, 2003)

Is it about Frodo?....Which book is it in?PLZ


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm fairly sure (note the waffling statement) Frodo sez it; the question is to who. 

By the way, what was given appears to be a misquote.
It should say, "He WAS weary of his labours then. . ."

The statement before was something like, "Ask Gandalf, he's not as close as he used to be."


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 24, 2003)

It's Frodo to Pippin in the end of RoTK!!
Thanks Ghan!


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 24, 2003)

And the next quote is

"One theif deserves another".


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Oct 24, 2003)

Saruman to Merry in Scouring of the Shire.

I don't have the book; someone, incl. Goldenwood, pls go next!


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 24, 2003)

That was too easy!
How about this?

"Halt! Halt! Who rides in Rohan?"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 24, 2003)

Eomer to Aragorn?

Or one of the door keepers?


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 24, 2003)

Nope!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Oct 25, 2003)

Aragorn, Theoden, Eomer, or Gandalf after helms deep? to the elven company?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 25, 2003)

no...that is ..what's his name... Eomer to Halbard and the Grey Company from Rivendell after Theoden & co are coming back from Isengard


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 27, 2003)

You are right Starflower!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 28, 2003)

so i was  !

here we go again :



> 'Few, maybe, of those now sundered will meet again."


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 28, 2003)

Is it Gandalf to Pippen as they come to Minas Tirith and see the refugees leaving the city?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 29, 2003)

close , but no. Pippin is correct but it was not Gandalf.


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 29, 2003)

Is it someone talking about the Dunedain?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 29, 2003)

no


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 29, 2003)

Is it about the Ents? If so, it is either treebeard or quickbeam to Pippin.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 29, 2003)

no no no no... way out ...

think about the quote, "few, maybe, of those now sundered will meet again."
you have to think of the story, where would Pippin hear these words said to him? And by whom? we have established that it was not Gandalf ...
no hints this time. I'm going to be a harsh mistress this time around


----------



## baragund (Oct 29, 2003)

Beregond said that to Pippin. He was talking about the women, children and elderly who were being evacuated from Minas Tirith before before the guano hit the fan.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 29, 2003)

good good Baragund 
go ahead then


----------



## baragund (Oct 29, 2003)

Alrighty then, here goes:



> 'Of course, I remember!' he said. 'The men of Carn Dûm came on us at night, and we were worsted. Ah! the spear in my heart!' He clutched at his breast. 'No! No!' he said, opening his eyes. 'What am I saying? I have been dreaming.'



You have to tell me 1) Who said this, 2) Who was he/she talking to? and 3) What was he/she talking about?

Have fun!

btw, Starflower, did you see the question I asked you the other day in the LOTR Trivia thread? The one about being overwhelmed by the bazillion titles in "Forgotten Realms" series and wanting to know where to start to find out more about the Drow?


----------



## Inderjit S (Oct 29, 2003)

Merry was "saying" it and he was saying it to the Hobbits and Tom after he had been roused. But, these were most problably the last words of the 'Last Prince' of Cardolan. The Dúnedain of Cardolan who were defeated in 1409 (When the Witch-King invaded Arnor), whilst holding out in the Barrow-Downs. The 'Men of Carn Dûm' were the evil Hill-Men who served the Witch-King.


----------



## baragund (Oct 29, 2003)

Aww, Man!! I was hoping to stump the group for more than ten minutes!

Your turn, Inder.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 29, 2003)

baragund, I have PM'd you about the Drow


----------



## GoldenWood (Oct 31, 2003)

Hey Baragund
Next quote! We are starving here. 

If Baragund doesn't reply by the end of the day today, may be we should open it up?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 31, 2003)

it's actually Inderjit's turn... but let's wait a little longer, not everyone can make it online everyday


----------



## baragund (Oct 31, 2003)

Knowing Inder, he'll give us something so hard you'll need a microscope to find it!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 3, 2003)

Wow I missed qiute a bit but you guys are doing well. I love your avvy Bar.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 4, 2003)

baragund, would you like to ask another one, since Inder doesn't seem to be able to post anything... it's been a week now.... we should get going here...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 4, 2003)

*I agree*

I agree, we do need to move on. This is taking a little to long in my opinion.


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2003)

Sorry guys! Haven't checked this thread in a while. Try this on for size:



> ‘But he came to his window and listened, because he could not get news in any other way, and though he hated the news, he was greedy to have it; and I saw that he heard it all. But I added a great many things to the news that it was good for him to think of. He grew very weary.’



Who is speaking, who is he talking about, and who is he talking to? I had to cut the last two sentences out of the quote or it would have been a dead giveaway.

Hope this one lasts more than ten minutes!


----------



## Niniel (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it's Treebeard talking to Gandalf about how he guarded Saruman. Sorry, no 10 minutes...


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Nov 5, 2003)

"Hoom-hom!" he pondered oakily.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 5, 2003)

Does that mean I'm correct? If so I'll post a new quote...


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Nov 5, 2003)

well, i didn't ask the question, but imho, you are correct.

Of course, you didn't post the page number, the name of the volume the scene appeared in, the other people in Gandalf's group, or the weather outside while they were talking. But I thought we voted that idea down.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 5, 2003)

Ah ok. BTW I like your deep thoughts!


> 'For nothing passes door and window here save moonlight and starlight and the wind off the hill-top.'


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2003)

TWO MINUTES!!! Man, I really bite at this!

Niniel hit the bullseye. Go ahead and post and remember, you have a sharp crowd to contend with so you're going to have to dig deep to challenge everybody.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 5, 2003)

I already posted one, Baragund....
Here:



> 'For nothing passes door and window here save moonlight and starlight and the wind off the hill-top.'


----------



## Finrod (Nov 5, 2003)

was that strider talking about Weather-top


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Nov 5, 2003)

Nay, i believe Niniel has an older forest in mind. . .


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 5, 2003)

Must be someone talking about Fangorn. Is it Trrebeard to M&P?


----------



## baragund (Nov 5, 2003)

It was Goldberry talking to the four hobbits while they were staying at Tom Bombadil's house. They were getting ready to bed down for the night.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 6, 2003)

Exactly. Well, that took you longer than 2 minutes


----------



## baragund (Nov 6, 2003)

OK then (rolls up sleeves and cracks knuckles), if _this_ gets answered in two minutes, then I give up!



> ‘I do not know for what reason the Enemy is pursuing you, but I perceive that he is - strange indeed though that seems to me. And I warn you that peril is now both before you and behind you, and upon either side.’



As before, tell us who is speaking, who is he/she talking to and where they are.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

Gildor Inglorion, speaking to the three hobbits (Pippin, Sam, Frodo), inside the Shire (Woodhall if I'm not mistaken). 

If that's not correct, it's fairly close .

If it is in fact correct, don't give up; I have a good one for you .


----------



## baragund (Nov 6, 2003)

Well, I feel a _little bit_ better. This one took a whole three hours to figure out.

Go ahead, Eriol. Your turn.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

> I have heard of strange doings in this land...



(Not a full quote; I took out what comes before and after that, as it would give away the show)

As usual, who, to whom, and where.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 6, 2003)

this is the thought that came in to the head of the fox when the three hobbits were sleeping under a tree shortly after leaving Hobbiton 

(two minutes in answering  )


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

Right; ain't it a cute quote?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 6, 2003)

'An account of your performance would be very interesting to certain people'

who ? To whom ? And where ?


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Nov 6, 2003)

I know! I know! I know!

But. . .I don't know! 

Orcs! It was orcses! Lots and lots of orcses!

It was Shagrat or Gorbag or Snaga to one another.

The Tower of Cirith Ungol!

Something like that.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

Aragorn, to Frodo, the Prancing Pony


----------



## Starflower (Nov 6, 2003)

yes yes yes
go ahead Eriol


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

Ok, I'll try a really tough one.



> But I am tired of poverty and the scorn of Men.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 6, 2003)

Someone high up to someone else high up, Like Gandalf or Aragorn or a king to one of the others mentioned.


----------



## baragund (Nov 6, 2003)

Thror said that to Thrain when he gave him the last of the seven dwarvish Rings. It's in the Appendices regarding Durin's folk.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 6, 2003)

baragund is correct .

Well, I at least thought it was tough .


----------



## baragund (Nov 7, 2003)

How about this one:



> ‘I kept my knowledge to myself, till this Spring when things got serious. Then we formed our conspiracy; and as we were serious, too, and meant business, we have not been too scrupulous. You are not a very easy nut to crack, and Gandalf is worse. But if you want to be introduced to our chief investigator, I can produce him.’



As before, tell us who, what, where and when.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 7, 2003)

Who: Merry
What: Discussing the matter of Frodo's peril, namely his fate with the Ring.
Where: Crickethollow, over dinner
When: Nighttime, after everyone got a bath! (except for Merry, and Fatty Bolger, of course)

Its in the chapter 'A Conspiracy Unmasked' in LOTR: FOTR.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 7, 2003)

Hey I was just going to say that! Anyway this wasn't too hard. maybe if you make your quotes shorter baragund, they're usually harder to guess.


----------



## baragund (Nov 7, 2003)

Hmmmm....

I think Niniel is on to something. Perhaps if the next quote was something like "...but..." or "...and then he..." they might be tougher to crack. 

The Frenchman got it first so it's his turn.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 7, 2003)

OK then let's keep going cause I want a chance at guessing correctly this time.
I'm just not very good at this because I'm so used to movie quotes enstead of Book quotes and the little girl I babysit is obsest with Elija would so she is constantly talking about his role in the movie so I don't have much time for the first, classic tale of LOTR.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 8, 2003)

Alright, here goes:

'And saw in wonder flowers of gold'

The speaker, the setting, the chapter, and the reason for speaking. Go!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 9, 2003)

I think it's Frodo or Sam speaking of the Elanor flower in Lorien.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 9, 2003)

Nope, think more... _Elvish_.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 9, 2003)

Is it naration about an elven princess or something of the sort?


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 10, 2003)

It's in the song of tale of Tinuviel, said by Aragorn near the Weathertop to the hobbits.

Edit:
The chapter is "A Knife in the Dark" and the reason is: Sam asks to hear a tale about the elfs in the fading time.


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 10, 2003)

Here's my next:

"Do you cut down groves of blossoming trees in springtime for firewood?"

Who, whom, when and where?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 10, 2003)

Gandalf to Pippin about the grey tree of kings?


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 10, 2003)

Nope.. Neither is Gandalf nor is P around.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 10, 2003)

Gimli to Legolas about the Glittering Caves (the road to Isengard, right after the battle at Helm's Deep).


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 10, 2003)

Great! Eriol, go ahead and post a new quote.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 10, 2003)

I can only do that in about 4 hours... if you can't wait, anyone can go ahead .


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 10, 2003)

Seeing as though I totally rot at this game, I'll go ahead and post a quote.

"If you mean to tell me that all this time......"


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 11, 2003)

Frodo, talking about the 'conspiracy unmasked.'


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 11, 2003)

Nope but now that I think about it that is a very likely possibility but not what I'm looking for.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 11, 2003)

Gandalf to Butterbur?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 12, 2003)

not quite


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 12, 2003)

Frodo referring to Butterbar's failure in giving him Gandalf's letter?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 12, 2003)

No.

Part of the last one was correct.

It has to do with Gandalf


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 12, 2003)

Frodo to Gandalf about the Ring being in the Shire that long?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 13, 2003)

Nope.

Wow this is the longest I've ever kept people guessing.

All these are great answeres thoug.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 13, 2003)

I know! Saruman scolding Gandalf about the Ring being in the Shire!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 14, 2003)

wrong.

You guys are a little confused with Gandalf's part. LOL


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 14, 2003)

Is it something to do with Gandalf's fall in Moria?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm... does it have something to do with Gandlalf's long absence at Sarumans hands?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 14, 2003)

I'll think of it in a minute, I promise !!!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 14, 2003)

nope nope nope


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 14, 2003)

Is it Gandalf to Merry and Pippen when they are sitting on the wreckage of Isengard.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 15, 2003)

It has nothing to do with Gandalf, but what sticks in my mind is Gimli to Pippin when discovering them lounging about in the scene Starbrow mentioned.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 15, 2003)

I said earlier that it DID have to do with gandalf and starbow is very close with the who's but not quite perfect and way off on the where.


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 16, 2003)

Must be Gandalf to Pippin, the Plantir scene?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 16, 2003)

I GIVE UP! You have to give more clues, or we'll never get it!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 17, 2003)

Actually, I figured you guys would have asked for more a lot longer ago but then I let you know that Gandalf was part of it and just now Goldenwood got most of it so I'll let GW take it away. The complete answer was:

Gandalf to Pippin on the way to Gondaor AFTER the palantir scene. They were talking about Aragorn and Pippin still hadn't quite figured out who he was.


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 17, 2003)

Alright! Here is my next:

"Turn your face from the green world, ...."

I don't want to give away the ending, it may become too easy then.


----------



## Eriol (Nov 17, 2003)

That's Gandalf to Aragorn on Mount Mindolluin, when they find the White sapling.

Try this one for size if I'm right:

"The wise speak only of what they know"


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 17, 2003)

Iwant to say Gildor to Frodo, but it is just because it sounds like something he'd say. . .


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 17, 2003)

Curses! Eriol gave me the answer on MSN so now I can't guess honestly. . .so I guess I'll just sit here and wait for you guys to get it. . .Not that I ever would've, but I would've guessed a few times stumbling around blindly.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

"The wise speak only of what they know, Grima son of Galmod"

that's vintage Gandalf for you


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 19, 2003)

Well then, Starflower, I guess you're up!


----------



## Eriol (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *Well then, Starflower, I guess you're up! *



Yep, it's Starflower's turn.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

"He who breaks a thing to find out what it is, has left the path of wisdom."


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 19, 2003)

Oh! This is so familiar... Surely it must be Gandalf who says this. To whom???


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

that's not for me to say but for you to find out m'dear


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

I believe Gandalf says this to Saruman in the Tower of Isengard.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

indeed
go ahead


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

Ok, here goes . . .

This is an easy one, and knowing my luck, it's probably already been used in this thread (I haven't checked), but it's my favourite . . .


"He was given that name by kind Master Samwise--the hobbit that knows so much."


----------



## Starflower (Nov 19, 2003)

ooo!!! I know ! I know! 
but... I should probably wait for someone else to read this first...


----------



## Niniel (Nov 19, 2003)

Gollum talking to Frodo about Sam calling him a sneak.


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Niniel _
> *Gollum talking to Frodo about Sam calling him a sneak. *



Bingo! Your turn now.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 19, 2003)

> 'I fear I am beyond your comprehension.'


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

Gandalf, to Saruman, in the parley on the steps of Isengard. ("The Voice of Saruman")


"Here's a pretty hobbit-skin
to wrap an elven-princeling in!"


----------



## Niniel (Nov 19, 2003)

That's right. Go on!


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry--this was my contribution:



> "Here's a pretty hobbit-skin to wrap an elven-princeling in!"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 19, 2003)

Gosh I don't remember reading that at all. It is in the LOTR right? I mean it isn't in the hobbit?
I'll take a guess though. I'm guessing between like someone at the coucil or a bad guy like an orc or someone.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 19, 2003)

I know it!

But I don't feel like coming up with a quote so I'm not going to take it. I just wanted everyone to know that I know it.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 19, 2003)

I think it's Aragorn to the Fellowship. He's checking Frodo's wounds after they've escaped from Moria and discovers Frodo is wearing a mithril coat.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 19, 2003)

Bingo. That line always amuses me greatly.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 20, 2003)

"You cannot enter here. Go back to the abyss prepared for you!"


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 20, 2003)

I know that one too!

Just so everyone knows...


----------



## Eriol (Nov 20, 2003)

Post 2001, a Space Odyssey...

that's Gandalf to the Witch-King at the Gate of Minas Tirith.

"Strange are the turns of fortune!"


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 20, 2003)

Had to put on my thinking cap for that one . . . . 

But that would be Gandalf, after the parley with Saruman. Wormtongue had cast a large object at him, which they discover to be a palantir.


"You have doomed yourselves, and you know it."


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that's Saruman (accompanied by Wormtongue) talking to the Wise, the other Elves and the Hobbits on the way back home.


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 20, 2003)

"Lock in 'C', Eddie."


That's correct.


Your turn.


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 21, 2003)

Cheerio then!

Hmm............OK here's one:

"And glad shall I be to see it again..."


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 21, 2003)

That's a tough one! I might leave it for someone else.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2003)

Bilbo to Frodo about the Ring?

No. . .


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 22, 2003)

Think TTT...


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 22, 2003)

Well, my first thought was Aragorn over his sword at Rohan, but that turned out to be wrong (I read it just to be sure).


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 22, 2003)

Ah-ha!

Found it . . . 

Gandalf: "But now I think you need not fear: you will find your house to welcome your return."

Theoden: "*And glad shall I be to see it again*"

My turn . . . .

"His time draws near."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 22, 2003)

someone apeaking about Frodo Like.....Galadriel.

Or it's possible they were speaking of Aragorn being king and that would most likely be Gandalf speaking.


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 22, 2003)

That's good enough for me!

Your turn . . .


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow I actually got it. Good me! LOL
Now let's see.......Try this one on for size.............

"Ah well, I must make up my own mind."

This is too easy I'm sure but I didn't have time to come up with a better one.


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 22, 2003)

Sheesh! Not as easy as you think!


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 22, 2003)

Hold that thought--I've got it!

Sam, making the Choices of Master Samwise.


"Good heavens above! Is nothing safe?"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 23, 2003)

Would that be Frodo about the unmasked conspiracy?>


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 24, 2003)

It would indeed! - 



> You have read his book! cried Frodo. Good heavens above! Is nothing safe?



You're getting very good at this, P/F!

Fire away!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 24, 2003)

Yay! I don't suck as bad as I did before!!!! LOL

Ok, let's see....... Oh ok how about this:


"Can you give it to them?"

Ok This is encredibly easy but it's because I don't have much time and I don't have the books with me either.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 24, 2003)

Gandalf to Frodo- referring to the pity issue. "Do not be so quick to give out death and judgement... bla bla bla"


----------



## GoldenWood (Nov 24, 2003)

It's Gandalf to Frodo in the chapter "The Shadow of the Past". (Though in the movie, they moved this dialogue to moria).


----------



## Starflower (Nov 24, 2003)

here's the full quote, though I think Dain should be allowed to post the next one, he did guess it right.

Deserves it! I daresay he does. Many live that deserve death.
And many die that deserve life. Can you give it to them? Then 
be not too eager to deal out death in judgement


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 24, 2003)

Yup. Go ahead Dain


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 25, 2003)

I'll give you a real easy one.

'Do not come between...'


----------



## Niniel (Nov 25, 2003)

Isn't it 'Come not between.. a Nazgûl and his prey.'? Or is it something else that you're referring to?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 25, 2003)

Yea you got it Niniel- I didnt have my book at school.  

But go ahead- since I got the quote wrong myself.


----------



## Niniel (Nov 26, 2003)

> 'Make haste while the Sun shines!'


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 26, 2003)

Goldberry spoke to them and recalled their eyes and thoughts. 'Speed now, fair guests!' she said. And hold to your purpose! North with the wind in the left eye and a blessing on your footsteps! *Make haste while the Sun shines!*' 



"Nothing seems to be going on, and nobody seems to want it to."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 27, 2003)

That sounds like something a hobbit would say.
I'm guessing Sam or Merry?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 27, 2003)

I think its Pippin when the four hobbits return to the Shire and find everyone unwilling to rally and fight the men from their homeland.


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Nov 27, 2003)

Not Pippin--keep guessing


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 27, 2003)

Was it Merry then? Same situation of course.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 27, 2003)

that is Sam to Frodo in Lorien wanting to see more Elven-magic 



"I know we are going to take a very long road..."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Nov 27, 2003)

I was on the right track. 

Umm......I'm guessing yours is also a hobbit, or maybe Strider. I just can't seem to place it.


----------



## Saermegil (Nov 28, 2003)

that one is Sam talking to Frodo...I think before they set out from The Shire
right?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 28, 2003)

Actually, what's coming to my mind for this one is the Return of the King. Either Merry to Theoden or Pippin to Gandalf involving the trip after the discovery of the Palantir. . .I'm saying Merry.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 1, 2003)

I looked for it in the book. It's at the beggining of a Short Cut to Mushrooms. Have a look.
I hope I am allowed to check my answer, yes?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 1, 2003)

Yup that makes sence and yes we are aloud to check books. Or at least it has been done before. 
So go ahead.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 2, 2003)

I didn;t just look in the book, I had a specific idea of where I might find the quote and so searched there , after I had posted my first post.

Anyway; here you go:



> We might do something with fire!



Good Luck!


----------



## Shaky_the_Mohel (Dec 2, 2003)

Sam suggests this to Frodo, when Old Man Willow is having his dastardly way with the comatose Merry and Pippin. Frodo replies:
"We might! We might succeed in roasting Pippin alive!" or something along those lines.

(Checks book)

Yep--that's correct.

Ok here goes . . . 

"Rest a while, and take food, and be ready when I return."


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 2, 2003)

I believe Aragorn said that to Faramir in the houses of healing when he took the kings foil and awolk him.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 6, 2003)

Yeah, that true
so go ahead and post a new one


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 6, 2003)

oh cool. Just a sec.....................

PK here is a complete and actual qhote.

"Well, what of it?"


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 11, 2003)

Pippin to Merry after after Merry says that Pippin spent a day or whatever ridng with Gandlaf and Pippin says :
"What of it?"

Im not too sure though and i don't have the book


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes that is correct. Or at least I think it is. It does seem right but it's been a while since anyone has replied to this thread/

Your turn.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 11, 2003)

"How fair are the bright eyes in the grass!"


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 11, 2003)

Gandalf referring to the simbelmyne as he, Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli ride towards Edoras.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 12, 2003)

Darn! I post too easy 

Go on . Your Turn


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 12, 2003)

Well, we only just read that part a little while back...

Mm, let's see...

"I wait for some stroke of doom."


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 12, 2003)

"Shelter! If this is shelter, then one wall and no roof make a house."

—Lotho


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 12, 2003)

That would be Sam, when the Fellowship is forced to stop on the Pass of Caradhras.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 13, 2003)

In response to Rhiannon's quote, I think it's Gandalf talking to Aragorn as they are battling in front of the Black Gates.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 13, 2003)

I agree with star. I think it's Gandalf.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 13, 2003)

Eowyn, standing with Faramir, Gardens of the House of Healing.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 13, 2003)

I agree with HLG. i think it was just before or after or during the ring was being destroyed but I'm not too sure.


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 13, 2003)

Elgee is correct (I checked in the book) ...............so you can post a question!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 14, 2003)

Gosh. . .me? Wow. . . 

(that isn't my quote)

'The moon is almost spent, and it will be dark tonight."


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 14, 2003)

Hmm..........Frodo to Sam?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 14, 2003)

uh........Gandalf to the company?


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Flammifer _
> *Elgee is correct (I checked in the book) ...............so you can post a question!  *



Thanks, Flammifer...I was on a plane, whoops.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 14, 2003)

How about Aragorn to legolas and Gimli when they are tracking the Orcs who carried off Merry and Pippen?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 15, 2003)

Starbrow is the closest. She's got the right person at the wrong time.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 15, 2003)

Aragirn to hobits at weathertop


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Gosh. . .me? Wow. . .
> 
> (that isn't my quote)
> ...




Aragorn to Gimli and Legolas at Helms Deep?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 15, 2003)

> An eastward bend led them hard by the sward of Mirrormere, and there not far from the roadside stood a single column broken at the top.'That is Durin's Stone!' cried Gimli. `I cannot pass without turning aside for a moment to look at the wonder of the dale!'
> `Be swift then!' said Aragorn, looking back towards the Gates. `The Sun sinks early. The Orcs will not, maybe, come out till after dusk, but we must be far away before nightfall. The Moon is almost spent, and it will be dark tonight.'



That is Aragorn to Gimli at Mirrormere, just after the tragedy at the Bridge of Khazad-dum.


here's next :"..remembering the rainbow on its falls, and the golden flowers that floated in its foam."


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 15, 2003)

I think it's Galadriel remembering a place in Beleriand, but I don't know who she could be talking to.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 16, 2003)

no no no ...wrong in all counts


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 16, 2003)

Goldberry to the hobbits with Tombombadil?


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 16, 2003)

Legolas to the fellowship about Nimrodel


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 16, 2003)

Bah! Damn time zones! I could have got that one if the time was right! Oh well! Saermegil is correct....I was reading that part of the story last night!


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 17, 2003)

I hope this is harder than my usually ridiculously easy quotes:

"They are gone."

(This is a complete sentense)


----------



## Eothain (Dec 18, 2003)

Is it Boromir to Aragorn as he lay dyingat the end of the FofTR, About the Hobbits??


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 18, 2003)

Nope! Completely wrong. Tyr again!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 18, 2003)

I think the speaker is Treebeard, but I'm not sure where. . .

My best guess is refering to the Entwives.


----------



## Eothain (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok, ermm........
how about Eowyn to theoden at the dunharrow after Aragorn has passed the paths of the dead??


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 19, 2003)

Both *completely* wrong! try again!


----------



## Niniel (Dec 19, 2003)

Someone talking about the Nazgûl? Though I have no idea who and when.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 19, 2003)

Hmmm. . . tuff one. . .have to make educated guess. . .

is it Haldir to the hobbits sitting in the falan on the outskirts of Lorien after the orcs have passed by?


----------



## grendel (Dec 19, 2003)

That was Legolas, in FotR, speaking of the Elves of Hollin ("The Ring Goes South").


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 20, 2003)

Very Good! 

Go on post a new one


----------



## grendel (Dec 20, 2003)

"Not even my uncle Andy ever did a trick like that!"


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 20, 2003)

Sam at Lorien commenting on how the elves walked on the rope to cross the river


----------



## grendel (Dec 20, 2003)

wow... you got that one quickly! post another...

(btw, a hobbit named Andy?)


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 20, 2003)

Hehe! it was the name of Andy that made me remember that phrase well!

Here you go:

"I did not spend long study on these matters for naught."

I dont think you will find it as hard as the last one
Good luck


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 20, 2003)

That's Saruman (who has Wormtongue with him) to Gandalf and Co. when they meet on the road back home after WoR. 

Hmm.......let's think of a good quote......OK here we go:

"But there does not seem to be any choice"

Hopefully that's hard!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2003)

Saruman about leaving Orthanc?

Or Saruman about leaving the Shire?

Both doubtable, but the first thing that comes to mind.

The second being Frodo said it about the whole quest thing somewhere, but I'm not sure where.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 21, 2003)

Another wonderful quote, and one of my favorites:



> _The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King: The Siege of Gondor_
> *"The Black Rider flung back his hood, and behold! he had a kingly crown; and yet upon no head visible was it set. The red fires shone between it and the mantled shoulders vast and dark. From a mouth unseen there came a deadly laughter."*



I read that one every night before I go to bed, it stops the nightmares!


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 21, 2003)

Nightmares being what? Beautiful women with swords? 




> "But there does not seem to be any choice"




Hmm. Butterbur at bree about no choice but to buy bill ferny's pony? I'm not too sure abou it being butterbur though.

because i'm going abroad for a week tomorrow, somebody else should post the next on even if i am right.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Saermegil _
> *Nightmares being what? Beautiful women with swords?*



Well, that's up to your imagination!


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 21, 2003)

I just scanned that scene looking for the quote (the one refering to the horses) and I didn't see it.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Úlairi _
> *Well, that's up to your imagination!  *



Nightmares or...

No wait, never mind.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

> 'I wonder,' said Strider. 'But I cannot imagine any animal running home to him, once it got away. I fancy this is only an afterthought of kind Master Ferny's: just a way of increasing his profits from the affair. The chief danger is that the poor beast is probably at death's door. But there does not seem any choice.  What does he want for it?'



so that is Strider to the hobbits talking about buying Bill Ferny's pony

here's a new one :

'An awe fell on me'


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 22, 2003)

Wow, I managed to keep that one going for a while! You are, of course, correct Starflower! .....Well done.

As for your quote........it sounds familiar...........but I haven't remembered it yet, and I didn't find it where I looked to.....


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rhiannon _
> *Nightmares or...
> 
> No wait, never mind. *



Hehehe, let's not go there.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 22, 2003)

Faramir telling Frodo and Sam about seeing Boromir's funeral boat? Either that or Sam finding Frodo attempting to put his new Calvin Klein briefs on before they set out from Bag End, and Frodo finding them two sizes to small, which made for a uncomfortable adventure.



> Hehehe, let's not go there



Is that a line from one of your _nightmares_?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Dec 22, 2003)

honestly I don't remember that quote but by the way it's put it sounds like someone high up and I'm leaning toward Theoden saying it to Gandalf or Aragorn?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it's Legolas, but I don't know when yet...


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 22, 2003)

Pretty sure Inderjit is correctimundo. That's my guess too.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know how I missed that when scan reading. . .

What quote are we on now? Isn't In right? I seem to remember Faramir saying something very like that.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm sorry, not to be impolite but looking for something like that is like looking for a needle in a haystack! I believe you would have had to read LoTR as many times as Grond!


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 23, 2003)

As I suspected, Inderjit was correct.



> Then I saw, or it seemed to me that I saw, a boat floating on the water, glimmering grey, a small boat of a strange fashion with a high prow, and there was none to row or steer it. An awe fell on me, for a pale light was round it.



Faramir recounting his tale of seeing boromir on Anduin to Frodo, Sam, and the company of Henneth Anun. 

Inderjit is up.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 23, 2003)

"His foresight failed him"


----------



## grendel (Dec 23, 2003)

hmm... Galadriel, referring to Gandalf's fall in Moria?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 23, 2003)

Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli while hunting Merry & Pippin?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 23, 2003)

I think its Celeborn referring to Gandalf's fall in Moria... and then Galadriel sets him straight!


----------



## Starflower (Dec 25, 2003)

'But Gandalf chose to come himself, and he was the first to be lost,' answered Gimli. 'His foresight failed him.' 
'The counsel of Gandalf was not founded on foreknowledge of safety, for himself or for others,' said Aragorn. 'There are some things that it is better to begin than to refuse, even though the end may be dark.' " 


BlackCaptain was almost right, but it is Gimli who is speaking to Aragorn and Legolas when they are hunting the orcs who took Merry & Pippin.

here's a new one then :

'For not we but those who come after will make the legends of our time.'


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 25, 2003)

Aragorn to Éomer, when Éomer questions the plausibility of Hobbits springing from legends. (As well as the heir of Elendil, a Elf and a Dwarf.)


----------



## Starflower (Dec 25, 2003)

it is indeed , go ahead. 
btw, how do I change my title, mine just says 'registerd user', and I can't find anywhere to change it...


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 25, 2003)

'Let us now go on with the journey we have begun!'


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 25, 2003)

Star: The option to change your user title should be in your User control pannel under profile. There are a bunch of boxes to fill out. One of them is title.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 30, 2003)

Gandalf to Theoden at Helm's Deep.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 31, 2003)

Correct. Please continue.


----------



## Saermegil (Dec 31, 2003)

"You cursed peaching sneakthief!"

Good luck and a Good New Year.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 31, 2003)

Would it be Sam to Gollum?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 1, 2004)

it sounds like something Sam would say... but I cannot find it


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 1, 2004)

I think that quote is said by the small Orc tracker talking to the big Uruk warrior Orc when the big one threatens to report his number to the Nazgul.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 1, 2004)

I think you're right, but shall we wait Saermegil to confirm it? or are you 100% sure ?


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 1, 2004)

Flammifer, that is CORRECT!

Go ahead.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 2, 2004)

Hoorah! 

Hmm.......let's see........Here we go:

'Tomorrow's need will be sterner'


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 2, 2004)

Hhm. Maybe Gandalf to Faramir telling him to rest aftyer he rides in with the Black Riders on his tail?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it is Denethor telling Faramir to lead the force in Osgiliath and bare the brunt of Morgul's assault.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks inder. Now I think I know what it is. It is *Dethenor* to Faramir telling him to rest after he rides in with the Black Riders on his tail and he stands before Dethenor and he is very tired.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 2, 2004)

Hmm...Inder was the first one to tell me who spoke and to whom, but Saermegil eventually gave the most detailed and correct answer. But the rules of this thread decree that only the speaker and the one being spoken to (if any) must be given, and any other information is optional. Therefore I'll give Inder the next turn. Sorry Saermegil!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 2, 2004)

Wow these quotes seem to be getting more and more complicated.
Exciting.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 3, 2004)

Its only fair. And I quote myself:"*Thanks inder. Now I think I know what it is. *" It was Inder who helped me reach the more "correct" explanation with his more "basic" answer. So, Inder, go ahead freely.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 3, 2004)

"Put it on the ground, master, if you please!"


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 3, 2004)

Sam, speaking to one of the Rangers of Ithilien, and he was referring to a basin of water.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 3, 2004)

You're right Rhiannon. It's just before Sam puts his head in the water, and the ranger asks him if it's a custom in his country. Should we wait for Inder to give the green light though?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 3, 2004)

Rhiannon's answer is correct.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 3, 2004)

"Return when you are clad!"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 3, 2004)

Um . . .

Bombadil to the naked hobbits?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 3, 2004)

Nope. Guess again!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2004)

Denethor to Pippen when he sends him to get his new livery from the armory.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 4, 2004)

That's correct Starbrow, I checked:



John Ronald Reuel Tolkien said:


> Presently Denethor waved to Pippin and dismissed him again for a while. "Go to the armouries of the Citadel," he said, "and get you there the livery and gear of the Tower. It will be ready. It was commanded yesterday. *Return when you are clad!"*



Hee hee hee!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 4, 2004)

Give us a quote Starbrow! I'm determined to get one for once. . .though last time when I got one I didn't have the slightest idea what to post and sort of did this random thing about it. . .hmm. . .I think this time I'll think deeply on the subject.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2004)

Try this quote. Since the pool of speakers is obviously limited, see if you can give the occasion, also.

"It reminds me, somehow, of the old room in the Great Place of the Tooks away back in the Smials at Tuckborough:"


----------



## Eriol (Jan 4, 2004)

This was Pippin to Merry at Fangorn Forest, I'm 99% sure.

In case I'm right, here we go, a sneaky quote:

"The times are evil enough".


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 5, 2004)

You are 100% correct, Eriol.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2004)

Gandalf to Denethor. . .either in one of their conferences or when Denethor is burning himself.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 5, 2004)

Some people about Aragorn & Co. going through the Paths of the Dead.


----------



## Eriol (Jan 5, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> Some people about Aragorn & Co. going through the Paths of the Dead.


Yep. I think a quote by "some" is a very sssssneaky quote . Go ahead Saermegil.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 5, 2004)

"They are flying far inland."

Not quite as sneaky as Eriols.

Good Luck.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 5, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> "They are flying far inland."
> 
> Not quite as sneaky as Eriols.
> 
> Good Luck.




"Look! Gulls! They are flying far inland. A wonder they are to me and a trouble to my heart. " that would be Legolas on the walls of the Houses of Healing to Merry and Gimli. (ROTK, chapter IX The Last Debate)  

here's a new one :
If you wish to go, I'll come.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 5, 2004)

BLAH! First time I know one, and know it immediately, Starbrow beats me to it.

Gimli to Legolas or Legolas to Gimli, refering to either the woods or the Glittering Caves, I believe.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 5, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> BLAH! First time I know one, and know it immediately, Starbrow beats me to it.
> 
> Gimli to Legolas or Legolas to Gimli, refering to either the woods or the Glittering Caves, I believe.



ahem.. Starflower if you please miss. and no, it's not Legolas and Gimli


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh, come ON guys! It's Frodo to Sam at Sammath Naur when Sam wants to go further away from the core of the mountain!

Hmm........here's one:

"Then our paths are sundered"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 6, 2004)

Flammifer said:


> Oh, come ON guys! It's Frodo to Sam at Sammath Naur when Sam wants to go further away from the core of the mountain!
> 
> Hmm........here's one:
> 
> "Then our paths are sundered"




I believe that is Eomer to Aragorn refering to the paths of the dead?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 6, 2004)

Hmm close enough! It's actually Eomer talking to Eowyn, but I'll give it to you! Well done!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh cool, well, hmmmm let me see.
I don't have the book with me so I'll just have to think of one.

"Better to get what you do not understand than nothing at all."

And I am not sure if it's a direct quote but I'm sure it's simple enough, it was the first to pop into my very full mind.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 6, 2004)

Merry to Pippin. . .or Pippin to Merry. . .they're discussing getting information out of Gandalf. . .


My second guess is that is somehow involves the Mirror of Galadriel, but that's just a hunch.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 7, 2004)

Nope sorry, I guess that is really close though because they do say something like that, but that is not what I'm speaking of. Good try though.



HLGStrider said:


> Merry to Pippin. . .or Pippin to Merry. . .they're discussing getting information out of Gandalf. . .
> 
> 
> My second guess is that is somehow involves the Mirror of Galadriel, but that's just a hunch.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 7, 2004)

GIMLI REFERING TO GALADRIEL'S MESSAGE! So, I suppose Gimli to Legolas!

It just dawned on me.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 7, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> GIMLI REFERING TO GALADRIEL'S MESSAGE! So, I suppose Gimli to Legolas!
> 
> It just dawned on me.



Yes that's it exactly! Good job. You're turn.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 8, 2004)

I didn't know I was a turn. . .wow. . .

"I don't know what came over me."


----------



## Starflower (Jan 8, 2004)

i'm not sure.... but could it be Frodo to Sam after he's tried to kill Sam with Sting....


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm afraid it isn't.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 8, 2004)

What about Pippen to Gandalf when he is explaining why he looked in the Palantir?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 8, 2004)

Gosh. . .I stumped BOTH the Starry ones. . .Wow.

No.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 9, 2004)

Bilbo to Gandalf at Bag End ? After he's accused Gandalf of trying to steal the Ring


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 9, 2004)

Sneaky, sneaky Elgee....

I would never guess it except I was refreshing my memory last night with the book when I came across it.

Its Merry to Strider after the Black Breath fell on him at Bree. He is referring to the Black Breath.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

Elgee doesn't feel that was all so sneaky. . .I just liked it. . .anyway, you are, of course, correct. Give us a quote, my precious.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 10, 2004)

"Let it lie!"

I hope this one will give you a hard time.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 10, 2004)

Gandalf to Pippin concerning the Palantir?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 10, 2004)

Gimli to himself?


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 10, 2004)

You are close, Flame of Udûn. Can you name the place? I'm not sure if the threads' rules allow you to give just the person(s) involved. However, i am sure you know the place anyway. No way that was a guess.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

Does that mean Flame gets it and me saying "Paths of the Dead," gold decked skeleton isn't going to help me any?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 10, 2004)

"So you have been there?"


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2004)

About the Ocean. . .Gildor to Frodo? Possibly?


----------



## perdita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Is anyone home?*

I'm new to the forum, and I would like to play this game! Is anyone still watching this thread? I'm trying to guess the last quote, but I can't figure it out....


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I'm here, but I don't know the answer either, unless my guess was right. I'm waiting for Flame to come and tell me whether I was right or not.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 12, 2004)

The weight of your incorrectness could crumble the Crissaegrim.


----------



## perdita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ahah!*



Flame of Udûn said:


> "So you have been there?"


Finally found it...  
(referring to Mordor)
Gollum: "Ashes, ashes, and dust, and thirst there is; and pits, pits, pits, and Orcs, thousands of Orcses. Nice hobbits mustn't go to - sss - those places."
Frodo: "So you have been there?"

Here's mine (hopefully it hasn't been used before!):
"You must share this secret with me."


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

But never mind about looks. You can wear it under your outer clothes. Come on! You must share this secret with me. Don't tell anybody else!

this is Bilbo to Frodo about the mithril coat in Rivendell

here we go :
For themselves they may be right.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 12, 2004)

Gandalf to himself?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

nah, not true


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 13, 2004)

Gandalf to Aragorn?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 13, 2004)

nope- Gandalf and Aragorn are not involved


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 13, 2004)

Hmm...Theoden to Eomer?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 14, 2004)

no neither Tehoden or Eomer were involved 
now this is interesting...


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 15, 2004)

Hint: "themselves" and "they" are Elves.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

hey ... I'm supposed to give the hints aren;t I ? Besides 'them' does not refer specifically or exclusively to Elves. So there.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmm...

Glorfindel at the Council of Elrond?

Gildor at the Council of Elrond?

Elrond at the Council of Elrond?

Erestor at the Council of Elrond?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

LOL
you are covering all options aren't you but no, the setting is not the Council of Elrond.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 15, 2004)

Haha....OK....so let's review who it's NOT  :

Erestor
Elrond
Glorfindel
Gildor
Theoden
Eomer
Aragorn
Gandalf

Well that just about covers half the characters in the story! 

Legolas to Gimli?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

no it is not L to G


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 16, 2004)

I'm going to change the theme of things and say Barliman Butterbur to Frodo. 


I know it is wrong so don't tell me right or wrong. Tell me hot or cold.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 16, 2004)

Your answer could freeze methane.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 16, 2004)

tsk tsk tsk Flame... not nice to discourage people like that
Elgee's answer wasnt *that* cold... I'll give a hint : it is to Frodo but not by Butterbur.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 16, 2004)

Is it Faramir to Frodo?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 16, 2004)

That hint is misleading, Frodo is only one of the hearers.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 16, 2004)

If we keep ruling out characters, eventually we'll get it.

Here's my guess: Boromir to the Fellowship. I don't know where or when though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2004)

My guess is Celeborn to the Fellowship.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 17, 2004)

hmmm
Faramir at the Council of Elrond?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 17, 2004)

Faramir wasn't at the council of elrond And I think it's Faramir to Frodo and Sam concerning the Elves


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 17, 2004)

I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Boromir and Faramir
I will not mix up Faramir and Faramir
I will not mix up Faramir and Faramir
I will not mix up Faramir an...Grrrrrr! Again I mix them up?!!!

Anyways. What I meant was Boromir at the Council of Elrond.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 17, 2004)

Haha the first thing that came to my mind when I read that was Bart simpson writing on the board after flunking a literature test over LotR haha


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 17, 2004)

heeheehee...I think BC is right, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 17, 2004)

*Saermegil* is correct. Finally.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 17, 2004)

Flame, why the hostile attitude? No need for neekerbreekerness here!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2004)

Ooooooooooooooh, Elgee wants to neekerbreek!


Neekbreek neekbreek neekbreek neekbreek neekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreekneekbreek neekbreek neekbreek


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 17, 2004)

I regret that you interpretted my relief as resentment, BlackCaptain. Rest assured that I had no hostile intentions.
And I resent being compared with an insect! 
Anyway, it is *Saermegil*'s turn to ask.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 18, 2004)

I thought that Starflower said earlier that the quote was not from the Council of Elrond. Or maybe I'm just behind and we've moved on to another quote.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 18, 2004)

Starflower said:


> LOL
> you are covering all options aren't you but no, the setting is not the Council of Elrond.


Yes, she did say that.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 18, 2004)

I thought that only the character had to be right.  If not, then it's not correct.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

Flame of Udûn said:


> I thought that only the character had to be right.  If not, then it's not correct.




Darling Flame of Udun, according to the rules, you have to tell me *who* says the quote and to *whom* ( and brownie points for the scenario)

I noticed that I have given you the hint already as to who was the other party.. so here is the correct answer :
Boromir to Frodoat Parth Galen, here's the quote in its entirety:
Boromir got up and walked about impatiently. 'So you go on,' he cried. 'Gandalf, Elrond - all these folk have taught you to say so. *For themselves they may be right* . These elves and half-elves and wizards, they would come to grief perhaps


----------



## Niniel (Jan 18, 2004)

It was Boromir, but at the breaking of the Fellowship, when he tries to convince Frodo to give him the Ring.


> 'So you go on,' he cried. 'Gandalf, Elrond- all these folk have taught you to say so. For themselves they may be right. These Elves and half-wizards, they would come to grief perhaps.' etc.


So I'll just post a new quote, ok? I think it's easier than the last one....


> 'The agreement was made without my consent.'


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

And since nooen got it all correct... I'll give the turn to... *Starbrow* , as she got the Boromir bit right first.
so go ahead


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

Niniel said:


> It was Boromir, but at the breaking of the Fellowship, when he tries to convince Frodo to give him the Ring.
> So I'll just post a new quote, ok? I think it's easier than the last one....




this is GImli to the ELves of Lorien grumbling about being blindfolded


----------



## Niniel (Jan 18, 2004)

yeah it is. Ehm, I don't know whos turn it is now, yours or Starbrow's, so whoever gets here first gets to post a new one.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

well I'll do it... since I'm online, but I'll be happy to forfeit my next turn in favour of Starbrow because she was the one who got the right answer first.



"I will take it"


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 18, 2004)

Aragorn to Gandalf, about the pallantir.

Quite sneaky, Starflower. Gives a completely wrong impression. Kudos.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 18, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> Aragorn to Gandalf, about the pallantir.
> 
> Quite sneaky, Starflower. Gives a completely wrong impression. Kudos.




waht was sneaky? Wrong impression? Oh dear, I'm afraid I do not quite understand 

anyways, it is your turn


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 18, 2004)

I think what he means by sneaky . . .he. . .? she? He/she means by sneaky is that that our first thought is going to be Frodo with the ring.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 19, 2004)

oohhh... i see now... well we'll just wait Saermegil's entry then


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 19, 2004)

About sneaky I meant Frodo at the council of Elrond. I'd be 100% sure of that if I wasn't reading the book.

Anyways sorry about the delay, heres' a new one:

"And so now must I."

And Elgee, I am a he. i thought youd realise: see avatar, name, signature..


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 21, 2004)

As I see you are not trying, I'll give you a hint:

A Man is involed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 21, 2004)

Aragorn to Merry in the houses of healing.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 22, 2004)

Correct!  

Your turn.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm afraid I'll be offline for a month so I won't be able to post the answer, so it isn't fair to give a quote. Whoever wants it and posts next can have it.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 23, 2004)

May I ?

'Until what end ?'


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 24, 2004)

Hmm.....Theoden to.............Hama? I really have no idea...


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 24, 2004)

Uh.... Sam to Frodo or vise versa.?


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jan 24, 2004)

> You must go, or I'll eat you.



One of my favorites. A

Another one: (not really a quote)



> The thought pierced him that in the end the Shadow was only a small and passing thing: there was light nad beauty forever beyond its reach.



~Helcaraxë


----------



## Niniel (Jan 24, 2004)

That isn't a quote is it? But I believe it's Frodo who thinks that.


----------



## Helcaraxë (Jan 24, 2004)

No, it's Sam. And no, it isn't really a quote, as I said before, I just like it.  

But try to come up with the name for the other quote I provided.

~Helcaraxë


----------



## Starflower (Jan 25, 2004)

Helcaraxe, you need to answer the previous quote first before you ask a new one.... so wait til you ask yours.


----------



## Elfgirl101 (Jan 26, 2004)

*favorite*

my favorite is 



Even The Smallest Of Creatures Can Change The Course Of The Future


----------



## Sengir Buendia (Jan 26, 2004)

*Answer to "you must go or I'll eat you"*

Way too easy.... Gollum to Bilbo in riddles in the dark
Say if it's right so that I can ask MINE!


----------



## Niniel (Jan 27, 2004)

Please people... this thread is only for LOTR quotes (so no Hobbit) and the idea is that it is a game where someone gives a quote and you have to say who said that and when. So don't post your fav quotes here, there are plenty of threads to do that.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 27, 2004)

Starflower said:


> May I ?
> 
> 'Until what end ?'




alright, this is my last entry, which seems to be the last legitimate quote on this thread. Everybody, please, according to the rules you have to guess this quote correctly, before you can ask another. And the quote has to be in LoTR itself, not the Hobbit or Silmarillion, they have their own threads. Hope everybody is clear about the rules now? So please keep guessing


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 27, 2004)

Gandalf to Sourman at Orthanc.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 27, 2004)

indeed it si ! good work Saermegil


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 28, 2004)

Sengir Buendia said:


> Way too easy.... Gollum to Bilbo in riddles in the dark
> Say if it's right so that I can ask MINE!


You're the confident one, aren't you? You are actually incorrect. It is Shagrat to another orc in the Tower of Cirith Ungol.


----------



## Saermegil (Jan 28, 2004)

"The road may pass, but they shall not!"

Good luck !


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

that is Mablung to Sam and Frodo when they are captured in Ithilien 



"I will come with you"


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 28, 2004)

This sounds like Legolas to Aragorn about the paths of the dead.



Starflower said:


> that is Mablung to Sam and Frodo when they are captured in Ithilien
> 
> 
> 
> "I will come with you"


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

nope, sorry


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jan 28, 2004)

Hmm..... I can think of money different times on the books that it could have been said. Can you give us a hint?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 28, 2004)

My guess is:
Gandalf to Frodo at the Council of Elrond.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 28, 2004)

I got lost. What's the quote?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 29, 2004)

this is the quote Rhi : 
*I will come with you* 

and no its not Gandalf to Frodo though Gandlaf is involved... is that enough of a hint ?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 29, 2004)

Is it Legolas to Gimli?


----------



## Eriol (Jan 29, 2004)

After this nice hint, it seems it was Aragorn to Gandalf about entering Moria...


----------



## Starflower (Jan 30, 2004)

nope it is not Aragorn to Gandalf


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 30, 2004)

> 'You move me, Gimli,' said Legolas. 'I have never heard you speak like this before. Almost you make me regret that I have not seen these caves. Come! Let us make this bargain - if we should both return safe out of the perils that await us, we will journey for a while together. You shall visit Fangorn with me, and then *I will come with you* to see Helm's Deep.'
> _The Lord of the Rings The Two Towers III 8 The Road to Isengard_


See, I was right. Why didn't you say so?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 30, 2004)

Well Flame, it does seem that you're right, but I thought that the rules of the game state that with a quote such as the one most recently provided by Starflower it must be a whole quote, ie. a whole sentence. However, an exception to this is a quote that might be taken from a particularly long sentence, in which case a quote maybe be offered that is only _part_ of the whole sentence.

But maybe Starflower hasn't violated the rules (if indeed the ones that I have provided above are correct), and you are wrong, Flame. Starflower says that Gandalf is involved, yet he is not involved in the quote you have just given. Maybe this line occurs twice in the book. It wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 30, 2004)

Gandalf is present when Legolas says that. Is that what *Starflower* meant?
The rules in the first post of the thread don't mention whole sentences.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 31, 2004)

no , you are not correct, as Flammifer says, this is a complete sentence on its own, and these words appear more than once in the book. Gandalf is one of the parties directly involved in this quote. So Flame, you are unfortunately still incorrect, so please keep guessing.


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jan 31, 2004)

> 'Nay!' said Theoden. 'In the dark hour before dawn I doubted, but we will not part now. *I will come with you*, if that is your counsel.'
> _The Lord of the Rings The Two Towers III 8 The Road to Isengard_


That is the only other instance of those words that I could find, but that is not a complete sentence either, as you [*Starflower*] have said it must be. I give up then.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 31, 2004)

you are close my dear, close but not quite there. This sentence *does* appear at least once more in the book.


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 4, 2004)

Theoden to Gandalf at Orthanc..I think.


----------



## Baruk Khazad! (Feb 4, 2004)

Gimli to the rest of the Fellowship:
"Look, over there!"

haha my favorite


----------



## Niniel (Feb 5, 2004)

Baruk, this thread is NOT for posting your fav quotes. It's a game, where someone gives a quote and you have to guess who said that and when. Then you can post a new quote for others to guess. The current quote is


> 'I will come with you'


; but it seems nobody knows the answer, so maybe Starflower can give us a hint?


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 5, 2004)

I think I got it.. 
Frodo to Gollum (Smeagol at that time) ..right after the Oliphant song


----------



## Baruk Khazad! (Feb 5, 2004)

my bad hahaha


----------



## Starflower (Feb 6, 2004)

ok. I'll let you out of your misery shall I ? the quote is this :




> Gandalf laughed. 'That is better!' he said. 'Well, Théoden. will you ride
> with me to find Treebeard? We must go round about, but it is not far. When you see Treebeard, you will learn much. For Treebeard is Fangorn, and the eldest and chief of the Ents, and when you speak with him you will hear the speech of the oldest of all living things.'
> *'I will come with you,'* said Théoden. 'Farewell, my hobbits! May we meet
> again in my house!



And Saermegil, you are right in that this also is what Frodo says to Gollum, but this one was what I had in mind... So shall i ask a new one or should I give somenoe else a chance ?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Feb 6, 2004)

No, *Saermegil* should get the next quote as the one he refered to met your criterion of being a complete sentence, while your own did not. I would have posted that one before now, but you said the quote was a complete sentence, and it isn't.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 6, 2004)

it is a complete sentence, a sentence can end in a full stop or be in parenthesis or in this case a quote, after which is another explanatory sentence ie 'said Theoden'. But If Saermegil wants it he can have the next quote


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm just gonna give a quote so the game can go on. Just an easy one this time.

"We've come the wrong way."


----------



## Starflower (Feb 9, 2004)

that's Sam to Frodo on the Emyn Muil, in chapter 'Taming of the Smeagol'. 



> 'Or another and another and another,' muttered Sam. `Or maybe no day.We've come the wrong way.'


----------



## Flammifer (Feb 11, 2004)

Then post away, Starflower!


----------



## Starflower (Feb 11, 2004)

here you go :


*"Silly old fool."*


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 11, 2004)

I want to say Boromir talking about Gandalf, but I doubt its right.


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 11, 2004)

It's not Denethor about or to Gandalf, is it?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 11, 2004)

I think it's Gandalf to himself.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 12, 2004)

none of the people above are correct 
( and this time I checked, this quote is a complete, stand-alone sentence.)


----------



## Niniel (Feb 12, 2004)

Sam to himself when he found out Frodo wasn't dead?


----------



## Eriol (Feb 12, 2004)

Witch-King to Gandalf at Minas Tirith's Gate.


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 13, 2004)

Gandlaf to... the hobbits(i m not so sure about thisone ) regarding Butterbur


----------



## Starflower (Feb 14, 2004)

again, no- none of the above suggestions are correct.
Anybody feel like a hint? 
The speaker is a hobbit.


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 15, 2004)

Its somebody about Bilbo during his birthday. I dont know who it is though.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 15, 2004)

Saermegil said:


> Its somebody about Bilbo during his birthday. I dont know who it is though.



well I'm unlikely to tell aren't I?


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 15, 2004)

Rody Branybuck to Esmeralda Brandybuck at and during Bilbo's Birthday, and by "silly old fool"referring to Bibo Baggins.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 16, 2004)

see, there you go. Your turn


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 18, 2004)

"Here is a thing unheard of!"


----------



## Starflower (Feb 18, 2004)

> And there stood Gimli the Dwarf left all alone.
> His knees shook, and he was wroth with himself. 'Here is a thing unheard
> of!' he said. 'An Elf will go underground and a Dwarf dare not!'



that would be Gimli about going into the Paths of the Dead.

heres a new one :
'Wake up, hobbits!"


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 19, 2004)

Aragorn to Frodo, Sam, Merry, and Pippen at the Prancing Pony.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 19, 2004)

nope unfortunately it is not Aragorn


----------



## Eriol (Feb 19, 2004)

That's Gollum to Frodo and Sam, at least in the movie .


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 19, 2004)

But it can't be that, Eriol, because that would be _obvious_...


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm thinking Tom Bombadil in his house, waking them up after their restless slumbers (although Sam had a nice sleep!)


----------



## Rhiannon (Feb 19, 2004)

Dáin Ironfoot I said:


> I'm thinking Tom Bombadil in his house, waking them up after their restless slumbers (although Sam had a nice sleep!)


That's what I thought, but I looked and didn't see it. 

Faramir to Frodo and Sam?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 20, 2004)

nope none of the above


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 26, 2004)

COme on, is this thread dead?


----------



## Saermegil (Feb 27, 2004)

Gandalf to Merry and Pippin?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 27, 2004)

no, the thread is not dead, I have just been waiting for someone to make a guess... and unfortunately Saermegil's answer isn't correct either!

Shall I give a hint?
there are three people present when this quote appears


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 2, 2004)

Frodo to Pippen and Sam in the Shire?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 2, 2004)

Aha! Is it Aragorn to the hobbits on the way to Weathertop? Sometime on their journey before Rivendell...


----------



## Starflower (Mar 2, 2004)

Ghan-buri-ghan said:


> Frodo to Pippen and Sam in the Shire?



Finally! You are spot on Ghan. It is Frodo to Sam and Pippin when they start off their journey from Hobbiton to Crickhollow. 



> 'Wake up, hobbits!' he cried. It's a beautiful morning.'
> 'What's beautiful about it?' said Pippin, peering over the edge of his
> blanket with one eye. 'Sam! Get breakfast ready for half-past nine! Have you
> got the bath-water hot?'



your turn Ghan-buri-ghan


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Mar 2, 2004)

I'll post a new quote when I get home from work, 3-4 hours.


----------



## grendel (Mar 11, 2004)

top

my god, is he _still_ working??


----------



## Starflower (Mar 12, 2004)

LOL

probably fallen unconcious on the keyboard r something...


----------



## Niniel (Mar 24, 2004)

Well, then I'll post a new one:


> 'You can have what I have got left.'


----------



## Saermegil (Mar 24, 2004)

Sam to Frodo regarding lembas on their way to mt. Doom


----------



## Niniel (Mar 25, 2004)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 25, 2004)

i got it! Merry to Saruman when they meet him on the way back to Hobbiton after Aragorn and Arwen's wedding

'


> I would, if I had any,' said Frodo.
> 'You can have what I have got left,' said Merry, 'if you will wait a
> moment.' He got down and searched in the bag at his saddle. Then he handed to
> Saruman a leather pouch. 'Take what there is,' he said. 'You are welcome to
> it; it came from the flotsam of Isengard


----------



## Starflower (Mar 25, 2004)

here's a new one :

'It's time we got back.'


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 28, 2004)

Is it Sam to Frodo in Minas Tirith about going back to the Shire?


----------



## Starflower (Mar 29, 2004)

Starbrow said:


> Is it Sam to Frodo in Minas Tirith about going back to the Shire?



nope it isn't


----------



## grendel (Apr 8, 2004)

It is Sam speaking, after they met Saruman on the road back to the Shire.

"Ah!" said Sam. "And _bought_ he said. How, I wonder? And I didn't like the sound of what he said about the Southfarthing. It's time we got back."


----------



## grendel (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, I'll post a new one anyway:

"We are not wanted."


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 16, 2004)

Is it Saruman to Wormtongue in "The Scouring of the Shire?"


----------



## grendel (Apr 16, 2004)

No, Starbrow, though that was a good try.


----------



## Saermegil (Apr 16, 2004)

Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli at the paths of the dead.


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 17, 2004)

I think it may be Pippin to Frodo, refering either to the quest or the Coucil of Elrond, in that scene after the council where Gandalf suggests the two hobbits also go along.


----------



## grendel (Apr 17, 2004)

Negative on both accounts...


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

Is it Gimli when they encounter the wood of Huorns?


----------



## grendel (Apr 20, 2004)

Also incorrect.

It was one of the hobbits speaking....


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2004)

Is it Frodo to the other hobbits in the Old Forest?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2004)

Or is it Merry to the other Hobbits in the Forest?


----------



## grendel (Apr 23, 2004)

no, and no...

Starbrow has been the closest... it does involve Saruman.


----------



## pvCAguy320 (Apr 23, 2004)

Is it Frodo at the Crack of Doom refusing to throw the ring in?


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 24, 2004)

Merry to Pippin or Pippin to Merry. . .somewhere early on in the Two Towers refering to how Sarumen had gotten the wrong two hobbits, and had really wanted Frodo and Sam?


----------



## grendel (Apr 24, 2004)

You guys are getting so close! I'll go ahead and give it... it's from The Two Towers, "The Voice of Saruman", when a small group goes up to Orthanc with Gandalf to parlay with Saruman...

"Half a stick mile from here to the gate!" muttered Pippin. "I wish I could slip off back to the guardroom unnoticed! What did we come for? We are not wanted."
Now the next quote:

*"I hope you enjoyed yourself?"*


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2004)

I don't suppose it's Gandalf to Bilbo after Bilbo did his disappearing act at the party?


----------



## grendel (Apr 27, 2004)

It is not...


----------



## Starflower (May 4, 2004)

> `Hullo, Frodo my lad!' said Bilbo. `So you have got here at last. I hoped
> you would manage it. Well, well! So all this feasting is in your honour, I
> hear. *I hope you enjoyed yourself?'*
> 'Why weren't you there?' cried Frodo. `And why haven't I been allowed to
> see you before?'



it's Bilbo to Frodo in Rivendell


----------



## grendel (May 4, 2004)

Yes!! You got it, Starflower...


----------



## Starflower (May 5, 2004)

here you are :
'Why would that make you happy?'


----------



## Starbrow (May 29, 2004)

Is it Faramir to Eowyn?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 3, 2004)

it's been a while since I visited this thread! I think you are right, Starbrow...you can post a new quote now...if not, I will, here goes:

"Struck by lightning! Struck by lightning!"


----------



## Saermegil (Jun 4, 2004)

Give Starbrow a chance to post her own quote!


----------



## Starflower (Jun 4, 2004)

hey , hang on... as it happens, Starbrow's guess was not correct. So the game is still on


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 4, 2004)

Legolas to Gimli.


> Friends have laboured here.


----------



## Phantom (Jun 5, 2004)

Beleg Strongbow said:


> I also like the quote from Gandalf "Some that live deserve death, some that die deserve life, can you give it to them?? No so don't be to hasty to give out death as a judgement....."


I've had that (the first sentence, at least) in my signature at other message boards long before I came here (which was yesterday   ). I've always liked that quote.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 7, 2004)

ok Phantom, the object of the game is to guess where in the book the previous posters quote appears. Then the person getting it right asks the next one. The game is still on for Flame's quote


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 14, 2004)

Still waiting...I'm stumped!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 15, 2004)

Guessing just to make guesses. . .I'm saying it was Aragorn to Legolas and Gimli. . .


----------



## Starflower (Jun 15, 2004)

it is Gandalf to Theoden & co on their way to Isengard after the battle of Helm's Deep.




> 'Look!' said Gandalf. 'Friends have laboured here.'
> And they saw that in the midst of the eyot a mound was piled, ringed with
> stones, and set about with many spears.
> 'Here lie all the Men of the Mark that fell near this place,' said
> ...




here's a new one :
I must do something, I suppose.


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 15, 2004)

Sam, when Frodo got stung unconscious?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 16, 2004)

nope, that's the worng answer


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 16, 2004)

Frodo to himself when trying to decide what to do with the Ring. . .after Boromir?


----------



## Eriol (Jun 17, 2004)

Frodo to Gandalf, in the chapter "The Shadow of the Past", when they're discussing what to do with the Ring?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 17, 2004)

nope, sorry. none of the above guesses are correct


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 17, 2004)

Bilbo when pondering what to do when he leaves from his 111'th B-day party?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm stumped!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 18, 2004)

Possibly Frodo to Aragorn in the Prancing Pony?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 18, 2004)

no no no
still no correct answer

hint: 
two memebrs of the fellowship aer present along with a third person


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 18, 2004)

Frodo, with sam, to Faramir?


----------



## Saermegil (Jun 19, 2004)

Treebeard to Merry and Pippin?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 20, 2004)

Frodo to Galadriel, in front of Sam, before the Mirror?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 20, 2004)

*Saermegil* is correct, as he probably already knows.


----------



## Saermegil (Jun 20, 2004)

hmm...

<opening random book page> 
<selecting random quote>

"But slowly, very slowly."


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

Gollum to Frodo and Sam as he leads them through the Dead Marshes.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 21, 2004)

*Rog* is correct, so please go ahead


----------



## Saermegil (Jun 23, 2004)

Rog, you're correct. That was too easy  

Go ahead; post a new one


----------



## Aulë (Jun 23, 2004)

OK,

"Do not pursue him! He will not return to this land."


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 24, 2004)

Frodo to the Hobbits int he Scouring of the SHire?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Nope- not that.
Although you aren't too far away geographically...


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 24, 2004)

My next obvious thought was it was Bombadil to the Barrow Weights, but I couldn't find it there.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

That's not it either.
Although you are closer geographically and chronologically.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 24, 2004)

that was devious. here it is :



> Do not pursue him! He will not return to this land. Far off yet is his doom, and not by the hand of man will he fall."



its in appendix A, its Glorfindel to Earnur about the Witchking and it happens in Gondor. So... I don't get your hints about the guesses being close 'geographically' and 'chronologically'...


----------



## Aulë (Jun 24, 2004)

Starflower said:


> its in appendix A, its Glorfindel to Earnur about the Witchking and it happens in Gondor. So... I don't get your hints about the guesses being close 'geographically' and 'chronologically'...


Hehe- those damn ecopies make this game useless! 
Glorfindel uttered those words just south of Carn Dûm. Which is closer to the Barrow Downs than it is to Hobbiton. And it occured midway through the 3rd Age, and since the incident at the Barrow Downs was before the Scouring, it was closer chronologically. 

Your go.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 24, 2004)

here you are :
*
That's what I'm going to do*


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 26, 2004)

OK! I call foul. No appendix quotes. Uh uh. . .no no. . not fair not fair not fair!


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 28, 2004)

Hullo  anybody there?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 17, 2004)

Is it Bilbo telling Gandalf about his plans after the Party?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 18, 2004)

Is this thread still active or has been left in a cold dark cave under the Misty Mountains?


----------



## HLGStrider (Oct 19, 2004)

Well, I don't think anyone had an answer to the question.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 6, 2022)

Found this old game in LOTR and moved it here...have fun!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 6, 2022)

😂 I'm still waiting to hear if I guessed right for the last quote.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 7, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> 😂 I'm still waiting to hear if I guessed right for the last quote.


Lawdy! Even Treebeard might get a little impatient after a wait of 18 years ... 😅


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 7, 2022)

"There's something mighty queer behind this."

That's a "meanwhile" filler, while we wait for Starflower -- but seemed appropriate. 😄

She was here a mere four years ago, BTW.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 7, 2022)

An very intriguing game indeed... I suppose I shall just jump right in:

From The Two Towers:

"To Minas Tirith, before the seas of war surround it."

NOTE:
From my relatively thorough comprehension of this game, the rules are to give a quote and name the book, and have other members guess who said the quote. If this understanding is inaccurate-- please inform me.

Thanks.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 7, 2022)

While I'm waiting for Starflower's response, I'll make a guess on the new quote.

Is that Gandalf talking to Pippin?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 7, 2022)

Is that for Elbereth's, or mine?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 8, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> While I'm waiting for Starflower's response, I'll make a guess on the new quote.
> 
> Is that Gandalf talking to Pippin?


Believing that this is in response to mine:

Correct! 
Gandalf says this as they pass Helm's Deep, and Pippin is left in confusion, as he had assumed that was their destination. Indeed, Gandalf explains finally the true purpose of their urgent ride, and Pippin is likely mildly terrified to enter Minas Tirith.

Good job!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm sorry I skipped over yours S-eS. 
Hopefully, someone will answer it soon.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 9, 2022)

I hope so.I don't think I have a couple of decades to wait. 😳


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 9, 2022)

@Squint-eyed Southerner , which book is yours from?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2022)

The Lord of the Rings. 😁


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Lord of the Rings. 😁


Well I could gather that much, which of the incredible trilogy?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2022)

The one by J.R R. Tolkien. 😎


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The one by J.R R. Tolkien. 😎


Alrighty then... Squint is not going to make this easy, eh? Well, I suppose I will try to decipher it anyways...


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> "There's something mighty queer behind this."


🦊❓


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 10, 2022)

I see that @Squint-eyed Southerner has already been online. Am I going to wait for the response as long as @Starbrow?  I'm not in a hurry, just kidding.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> I see that @Squint-eyed Southerner has already been online. Am I going to wait for the response as long as @Starbrow?  I'm not in a hurry, just kidding.


Did you do a quote? I didn't see one......


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Is it Bilbo telling Gandalf about his plans after the Party?


I found the answer (or at least AN answer) to Starflower's if you want me to post it...I have a feeling she's not coming back


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Did you do a quote? I didn't see one......





HALETH✒🗡 said:


> 🦊❓


This is my answer to the qoute posted by @Squint-eyed Southerner.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> Here's my answer.


_An answer of mystery and familiarity indeed..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _An answer of mystery and familiarity indeed..._


_Have you any knowledge of these quotes?_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _Have you any knowledge of these quotes?_


_Sadly, not on this occasion, for my foresight doth indeed fall short in this moment._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _Sadly, not on this occasion, for my foresight doth indeed fall short in this moment._


_I am still pondering most._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _I am still pondering most._


_I feel as though my féa knoweth it yet...I cannot think of it..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _I feel as though my féa knoweth it yet...I cannot think of it..._


_This comes oft, and yet little can be done of it..._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2022)

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> 🦊❓


Correct, Haleth! Well done.

Apologies for missing this earlier.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _This comes oft, and yet little can be done of it..._


_How in the likeness of Námo you sound upon this moment..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _How in the likeness of Námo you sound upon this moment..._


_Indeed he was present at the Council, and his words seem to remain with you._


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Correct, Haleth! Well done.
> 
> Apologies for missing this earlier.


After spending some time trying to find "There's something mighty queer behind this.", I'm ready to surrender. Is there a trick to seeing Haleth's response? All I see in her answer is a fox face and a question mark.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> fox face


There you go. 🙂


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> There you go. 🙂


I just got it! Very sly indeed...very sly!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

"In this place I will abide, and my heirs till the world's end.."


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> "In this place I will abide, and my heirs till the world's end.."


Many thanks Lady Elbereth for the easy one. I greatly needed that after Squint-Eye tortured me with his puzzler.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Many thanks Lady Elbereth for the easy one. I greatly needed that after Squint-Eye tortured me with his puzzler.


Avaro naeth, yet what is your answer?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2022)

Starflower said:


> here you are :
> 
> *That's what I'm going to do*


Seeing as I know the answer (I think) and Starflower hasn't been here since 2018, I will be Starflower incarnate so that her challenge gets solved by someone. @Starbrow your guess was incorrect...there, I've resolved decades of waiting 🤣...now guess on!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Avaro naeth, yet what is your answer?


I'm new to the game. If I answer directly won't that spoil it for others?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I'm new to the game. If I answer directly won't that spoil it for others?


Hmm... I don't actually know.. It think the game creator is inactive these days...


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Seeing as I know the answer (I think) and Starflower hasn't been here since 2018, I will be Starflower incarnate so that her challenge gets solved by someone. @Starbrow your guess was incorrect...there, I've resolved decades of waiting 🤣...now guess on!


"Now, now," growled Shagrat, "I have my orders. ... And the prisoner is to be kept safe and intact, under pain of death...That's plain enough, and *that's what I'm going to do."*

--Chapter 10, The Choices of Master Samwise--


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmm... I don't actually know.. It think the game creator is inactive these days...


_"In this place I will abide, and my heirs until the world's end."_

Maybe, it's OK if I just give a little hint:

I especially like this quote/question because it has two answers.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> "Now, now," growled Shagrat, "I have my orders. ... And the prisoner is to be kept safe and intact, under pain of death...That's plain enough, and *that's what I'm going to do."*
> 
> --Chapter 10, The Choices of Master Samwise--


Winner winner!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 10, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _Indeed he was present at the Council, and his words seem to remain with you._


_His words shall e'ermore remain with me. Let our bond not be sundered, for o'er 12,000 years it hath remained. To sunder it now would be...too much for me to bear._


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Winner winner!


I always liked the Shagrat/Gorbag exchange where they discussed "setting up" somewhere together after the war...like they were going to go into "Orcish business" together. I got lucky and guessed the puzzle quote was from Shagrat, but it took a bit of reading a couple of chapters to find the quote.

Just thinking about this now for the first time. Maybe the Shagrat/Gorbag exchange is interesting because it uncharacteristically humanizes a relationship between two orcs.

Shagrat and Gorbag discuss "setting up" on their own after the war just like Forrest Gump and Bubba discuss running a shrimp boat together after they get home from Vietnam.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 10, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I always liked the Shagrat/Gorbag exchange where they discussed "setting up" somewhere together after the war...like they were going to go into "Orcish business" together. I got lucky and guessed the puzzle quote was from Shagrat, but it took a bit of reading a couple of chapters to find the quote.
> 
> Just thinking about this now for the first time. Maybe the Shagrat/Gorbag exchange is interesting because it uncharacteristically humanizes a relationship between two orcs.
> 
> Shagrat and Gorbag discuss "setting up" on their own after the war just like Forrest Gump and Bubba discuss running a shrimp boat together after they get home from Vietnam.


My congratulations to you! Solving something a decade old! That is no small feat!


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 10, 2022)

> Seeing as I know the answer (I think) and Starflower hasn't been here since 2018, I will be Starflower incarnate so that her challenge gets solved by someone. @Starbrow your guess was incorrect...there, I've resolved decades of waiting 🤣...now guess on!


All those years of hopefulness were wasted. 😭Congratulations to Eljorahir.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 10, 2022)

> _"In this place I will abide, and my heirs until the world's end."_


I'll try again and hope to get an answer within the next 10 years.
Did Turgon say this?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 10, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> All those years of hopefulness were wasted. 😭Congratulations to Eljorahir.



Thanks,
I think I just got lucky on that one. My first guess was correct.

I spent 10 times longer on Squint-eye's, "There's something mighty queer behind this."
and finally had to ask him to give it to me. That one was quite sneaky.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> I'll try again and hope to get an answer within the next 10 years.
> Did Turgon say this?


Incorrect. Try again. Good guessing however-


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Incorrect. Try again. Good guessing however-





> _"In this place I will abide, and my heirs until the world's end."_


I believe Aragorn spoke this twice:

1) When he came to Middle-Earth after the Fall of Númenor;
2) During his coronation, where he is crowned as the King of Gondor and Arnor.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> I believe Aragorn spoke this





Vilisse said:


> When he came to Middle-Earth after the Fall of Númenor;


Vilisse, maybe it's time to take a break and read The books.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Vilisse, maybe it's time to take a break and read The books.


_In that, I suppose I am completely wrong._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> _In that, I suppose I am completely wrong._


_Not wrong, just maybe.. well maybe wrong.._


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> _Not wrong, just maybe.. well maybe wrong.._


_Ne'er had I thought that the ways of the Kindler of the Stars would be as subtle as one of the Féanturi. Or maybe e'en two._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 11, 2022)

Why don't we get back to the game?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Why don't we get back to the game?


Good point! Guess away, Squinty!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Nevermind-- I meant to type Squint, but Squinty works too, I guess...


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Nevermind-- I meant to type Squint, but Squinty works too, I guess...


_"In this place I will abide, and my heirs until the world's end."_

Do you want to wait and give Vilisse another chance for full credit? Or, would you like me to take a stab at finishing it off?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Since she is on, I will give her the opportunity once more:

@Vilisse , do you desire to take another guess?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Since she is on, I will give her the opportunity once more:
> 
> @Vilisse , do you desire to take another guess?


_I leave it to another, as was meant to be intended._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

I see! Make your guess then, @Eljorahir !


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I see! Make your guess then, @Eljorahir !



_Then Aragorn took the crown and held it up and said: Et Earello Endorenna utulien. Sinome maruvan ar Hildinyar tenn' Ambar-metta!

And those were the words that Elendil spoke when he came up out of the Sea on wings of the wind: 'Out of the Great Sea to Middle-earth I am come. In this place will I abide, and my heirs, unto the ending of the world.'_

--Chapter 5, The Steward and The King--

So, both Elendil and Aragorn spoke the words, centuries apart.

Although, I tried and failed to find a direct reference in the Akallabeth for Elendil speaking the words after the Downfall.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Correct! Wonderful job! Your citation is on point-- congrats!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Correct! Wonderful job! Your citation is on point-- congrats!


Thanks. Nice choice for a quote. The words are very powerful, and Aragorn echoing the words of Elendil from so long ago is quite a nice touch by JRRT.

Next time I watch the movie, I'll have to check if Viggo is singing the elvish version of these words after he's crowned. I'll bet he is.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 11, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Correct! Wonderful job! Your citation is on point-- congrats!


_Sadly, my intention was to say this, yet my answer seemed to stray..._


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 11, 2022)

Mayhaps you'll get it next time.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 11, 2022)

Maybe too easy, but this quote is somewhere in The Lord of The Rings:

_*"...and though all the mighty elf-friends of old, Hador, and Hurin, and Turin, and Beren himself were assembled together, your seat should be among them."*_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Hmm... I don't know about this one... It sounds like something an Elf would say-- so my mind turns to Celeborn, Galadriel, Elrond, Arwen, or Legolas. 

I will now attempt to find it-- but probably fail. Will get back on this.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Aug 12, 2022)

Elrond says this to Frodo shortly after 

_'I will take the Ring,' he (Frodo) said, `though I do not know the way.'_

in The Council of Elrond chapter 2 of part two of The Fellowship of the Ring.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

So I was partly right... The Elves..


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Elrond says this to Frodo shortly after
> 
> _'I will take the Ring,' he (Frodo) said, `though I do not know the way.'_
> 
> in The Council of Elrond chapter 2 of part two of The Fellowship of the Ring.


Very good! Although, your name is "Rivendell_Librarian"...so you had an advantage on this one. 😎


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

That last one went pretty fast. Maybe this one will be more difficult.
From The Hobbit:

_*“ ‘Ere ‘oo are you? “*_


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> That last one went pretty fast. Maybe this one will be more difficult.
> From The Hobbit:
> 
> _*“ ‘Ere ‘oo are you? “*_


I think this is the troll Bert's wallet when Bilbo tries to nab it out of his pocket in The Hobbit.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I think this is the troll Bert's wallet when Bilbo tries to nab it out of his pocket in The Hobbit.



Oops.. I looked it up and am only partially right.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I think this is the troll Bert's wallet when Bilbo tries to nab it out of his pocket in The Hobbit.


Not as difficult as I was hoping. Not perfect, but close enough.
Troll William's wallet. Given Tolkien's choice of punctuation for this one, I somehow always imagine the pocket-critter saying it in a French accent:

_*“ ‘Ere ‘oo are you? “*_


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Not as difficult as I was hoping. Not perfect, but close enough.
> Troll William's wallet. Given Tolkien's choice of punctuation for this one, I somehow always imagine the pocket-critter saying it in a French accent:
> 
> _*“ ‘Ere ‘oo are you? “*_


Yeah, I get an accent of some kind from it too... it's also called a 'purse' instead of a wallet. Not sure why. Oh i just looked. In Middle English 'purse' is a "little bag or pouch made of leather, especially for carrying coin." So it can be almost anything of that nature... 'wallet' being one.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Here is one from The Silmarillion:

'For you remain my king, and theirs, whatever betide.'


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

And here, one from LoTR.

‘Your tongue is strangely changed; but the name sounds not unfitting so."


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> And here, one from LoTR.
> 
> ‘Your tongue is strangely changed; but the name sounds not unfitting so."


OK. Prior, I've been looking them up to confirm before guessing. I think I'll stop that and just go from memory now. I think this is Theoden's conversation after meeting his first Hobbits, Merry and Pippin at Isengard?


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> OK. Prior, I've been looking them up to confirm before guessing. I think I'll stop that and just go from memory now. I think this is Theoden's conversation after meeting his first Hobbits, Merry and Pippin at Isengard?


You would think correctly.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Here is one from The Silmarillion:
> 
> 'For you remain my king, and theirs, whatever betide.'


This sounds like the scene where Finrod throws down his crown in frustration. Someone picks it up and says those words. Is it Orodreth?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Somewhere Tolkien wrote:

_*"Confusticate..."*_


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Somewhere Tolkien wrote:
> 
> _*"Confusticate..."*_


Indeed, 'Confusticate and bebother...'


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> This sounds like the scene where Finrod throws down his crown in frustration. Someone picks it up and says those words. Is it Orodreth?


Not Orodreth. He's the one that is given the crown as a steward "until his return."


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> And here, one from LoTR.
> 
> ‘Your tongue is strangely changed; but the name sounds not unfitting so."


Is this Theoden? I am not positive.

EDIT: Nevermind-- I see now that it is. Good job, @Eljorahir !


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

I believe the line is from The Hobbit:

"Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!" 

But I am not completely positive.

Enting is right, Orodreth is incorrect.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Indeed, 'Confusticate and bebother...'


Then again, now that I've checked it, it is also written in 2 other places. This one has multiple answers therefore - none if which I will reveal. 😁 (especially since I only remembered the one.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 12, 2022)

To avoid confusion, maybe we should wait for someone to get the answer for the current quote, before posing a new one?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I believe the line is from The Hobbit:
> 
> "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!"
> 
> ...


Yep. I may be assuming Tolkien only used such a word once in all his writings.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

That is probably smart, @Squint-eyed Southerner . So what quote are we on currently?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm too confused to be able to answer that question. 🥺


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> That is probably smart, @Squint-eyed Southerner . So what quote are we on currently?



We have two working still. Elbereth's and Eljorahir's. Elbereth's came first... just ahead of his.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Here is one from The Silmarillion:
> 
> 'For you remain my king, and theirs, whatever betide.'



Here is Elbereth's as a reminder.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I believe the line is from The Hobbit:
> 
> "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!"
> 
> ...


OK. I'll take one more long-shot guess at _'For you remain my king, and theirs, whatever betide.'
Mablung???_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Incorrect-- guess again!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Incorrect-- guess again!


Trouble is I just don't remember the names of the other elves associated with Finrod. And, I decided not to check the text before answering. This could get embarrassing.
OK, How about Damrod?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

No... Very good guesses, but none hit the mark.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> No... Very good guesses, but none hit the mark.


Yep. Damrod was a longshot. Not even sure if that's a name.
So, I'll leave it to others. Unless you're ready to move on. Let me know if you want me to just look it up so we can move on to another.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Hmm.. I don't see any others guessing-- but perhaps I should wait a little bit, just so that they get a chance.

How are you 'looking it up'?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmm.. I don't see any others guessing-- but perhaps I should wait a little bit, just so that they get a chance.
> 
> How are you 'looking it up'?


Don't worry, I'm not word-searching the phrase in a kindle or anything (that would be cheating.) 

For this one, I'm pretty sure the phrase was spoken as Finrod threw down the crown. So, I'd go to that section and find the elusive name. I hope that's OK. If not, I've been cheating a lot before now!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

I think that would be completely fine. If you think you know where it is from, going to look is NOT cheating in my mind. I've done the same.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Don't worry, I'm not word-searching the phrase in a kindle or anything (that would be cheating.)
> 
> For this one, I'm pretty sure the phrase was spoken as Finrod threw down the crown. So, I'd go to that section and find the elusive name. I hope that's OK. If not, I've been cheating a lot before now!


Yes, I know the name only from a "lookup" too.. my knowledge of SIL is... well... less than complete as yet. Thus, no Enting guesses shared.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

I see... I am currently in the midst of a very thorough read through, and also writing a lot of extensive research on the Silmarils-- so I have been quite familiar with it, especially recently.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I see... I am currently in the midst of a very thorough read through, and also writing a lot of extensive research on the Silmarils-- so I have been quite familiar with it, especially recently.


Yes. I've pounded SIL mercilessly (for an Ent) in research on many subjects and topics to find background materials, etc - the beauty of Digital - but that's very different from reading it through multiple times to "know" it... I last peered at it decades ago, and am just going through it again cover to cover now.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice! It is a fantastic read. I spent probably 2-3 hours poring over it in the middle of the night yesterday-- totally worth it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

One of the questions that arose to me, perhaps you could shed some light on:

Could Beren have taken the Silmaril from Morgoth's crown, save for the aid of Luthien?

It seems like he could not have, and yet his determination within that quest is not something to underestimate. For his love for Luthien ruled his every passion.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> One of the questions that arose to me, perhaps you could shed some light on:
> 
> Could Beren have taken the Silmaril from Morgoth's crown, save for the aid of Luthien?
> 
> It seems like he could not have, and yet his determination within that quest is not something to underestimate. For his love for Luthien ruled his every passion.


That'd probably be a good post in The Silmarillion section. Though I did find this thread, if you want to bump it up; it seems to be your exact question. Amazingly, it's almost 19 years old, crazy how long TTF's been around 









Would Beren succeed without Luthien?


The question tells it all. It actually came out from the discussion about Thingol's challenege to Beren, sending him on the quest for the Silmarilli. So.... wht do you think? Would he ever succeed in his quest without the help of Luthien?




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Thank you-- I think I will have to bump it up indeed. And I will take a look at it also.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Don't worry, I'm not word-searching the phrase in a kindle or anything (that would be cheating.)
> 
> For this one, I'm pretty sure the phrase was spoken as Finrod threw down the crown. So, I'd go to that section and find the elusive name. I hope that's OK. If not, I've been cheating a lot before now!


You are right on top of it sir Eljorahir... methinks you should look it up and provide the name.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

It would be good indeed-- certainly better than a surrender (in every way)


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I think that would be completely fine. If you think you know where it is from, going to look is NOT cheating in my mind. I've done the same.


OK. I never would have gotten this name from memory.

_...*Edrahil*, stooping lifted the crown and asked that it be given to a steward until Felagund's return. _*'For you remain my king, and theirs', he said, 'whatever betide.'*

--Chapter 19, Of Beren and Luthien--


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Somewhere Tolkien wrote:
> 
> _*"Confusticate..."*_



And now we have just Eljorahir's remaining.

Of this I will share I knew that Bilbo FIRST uses the word in "confusticate and bebother these dwarves" when they descend on him in his hobbit-hole to snatch him away as their burglar.

There are, however, two other places the word is used... with two different answers. This I had forgotten about, though I"m now reminded. I'll leave it to others.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> OK. I never would have gotten this name from memory.
> 
> _...*Edrahil*, stooping lifted the crown and asked that it be given to a steward until Felagund's return. _*'For you remain my king, and theirs', he said, 'whatever betide.'*
> 
> --Chapter 19, Of Beren and Luthien--


Correct! It is a great quote honestly. Such loyalty. Good job, @Eljorahir !


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Correct! It is a great quote honestly. Such loyalty. Good job, @Eljorahir !



And it is a good bit of memory by Sir Eljorahir, to be able to pin down the scene of it's being spoken, too..! Well beyond the Enting's abilities at this stage.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> And now we have just Eljorahir's remaining.
> 
> Of this I will share I knew that Bilbo FIRST uses the word in "confusticate and bebother these dwarves" when they descend on him in his hobbit-hole to snatch him away as their burglar.
> 
> There are, however, two other places the word is used... with two different answers. This I had forgotten about, though I"m now reminded. I'll leave it to others.


OK. I had considered this one answered in full by Good Master Enting. As I don't know the other two, ownership of this quote now passes to you. As for I...the questioner becomes the questionee. If batman were here, he'd say "Quickly Robin...to the text!" 😎


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> OK. I had considered this one answered in full by Good Master Enting. As I don't know the other two, ownership of this quote now passes to you. As for I...the questioner becomes the questionee. If batman were here, he'd say "Quickly Robin...to the text!" 😎


And Robin would reply... "Holy printed words, Batman... it's __________ speaking when ____________!" (Fill in the blanks.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Well this has become a bit confusing-- what quote are we on?


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> And Robin would reply... "Holy printed words, Batman... it's __________ speaking when ____________!" (Fill in the blanks.)



And by the way, just so you know, "*Confusticate*" was the only word Tolkien misapplied that I have so far found. Two of the three cases in which he used it miss the mark of its meaning. The 3rd application - (it's first use) - is questionable at best. (This from all the dictionaries I have at hand including the Dictionary of Etymology, speaking to its origination and meaning.)

I will explain this later, and elsewhere, and see what sort of flurry the explanation brings about. 😁



Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Well this has become a bit confusing-- what quote are we on?


We are on Eljorahir's "*Confusticate*".
He said he considers it answered by 'the Enting' but that Enting pointed out it was used 2 other places as well, so Eljorahir has passed the ownership to the Enting for the other two.
We can certainly consider it 'answered' without finding the other two places it's used, as he didn't know of them and I did not remember them until I looked them up...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

I see... So does it stand answered or not?


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I see... So does it stand answered or not?



I shall just 'finish it' so all information is at hand and we can move on to new.

The first use of *confusticate* is Bilbo's, in his hobbit hole at home, when the Dwarves come to snatch him away to be their burglar. "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves" as both you and I shared....

The second use is after Bilbo has escaped the Orcs, popping off his buttons at the door. The dwarves are chastising Dori for having dropped him to begin with. Dori says "And here we are--without the burglar, *confusticate* him." (Bilbo of course pops off his ring and says 'and here's the burglar.'

The third is in Mirkwood, after the Dwarves shove Bilbo into the Elves' big light party and bang, everything goes off. Bilbo of course is knocked flat asleep. 
The dwarves chase around looking for him, shouting and calling " Bilbo Baggins! Hobbit! You dratted hobbit! Hi! hobbit, *confusticate* you, where are you?”

So there are the 3. In all 3 cases, though, the word is misapplied, Tolkien missing its proper definition. It really makes no sense. (Which I'm considering posting on a very old thread I just located called "Words, Words Words"... though I may start a new one, as the intent here is a bit different than that one was, though it could be 'fit into' the framework of it.)


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> I shall just 'finish it' so all information is at hand and we can move on to new.
> 
> The first use of *confusticate* is Bilbo's, in his hobbit hole at home, when the Dwarves come to snatch him away to be their burglar. "Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves" as both you and I shared....
> 
> ...


Many many thanks Enting. I'm quite glad that's over.
I was beginning to feel quite... ... ... *confusticated!*
The slate is clean.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Very good! Although, your name is "Rivendell_Librarian"...so you had an advantage on this one. 😎


Yes who do you think wrote the verbatim record of The Council of Elrond - the unsung Rivendell librarian of course.
May I add that, not including any mention of this important character in the Lord of the Rings, was Tolkien's greatest failure.


----------



## Ent (Aug 12, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Many many thanks Enting. I'm quite glad that's over.
> I was beginning to feel quite... ... ... *confusticated!*
> The slate is clean.


Now THAT is a proper use of the word. 😁 (Assuming you mean "bewildered and confused", rather than as "a term applied to express frustration or anger" as Tolkien was applying it.)

So moving on, since we're all done and caught up:

"
“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 12, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> So moving on, since we're all done and caught up:
> 
> "
> “You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)


It took a little searching for me to find this one. I'll leave it unanswered for others.


*“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)*


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 12, 2022)

Hmm... Perhaps the words of one of the Dwarves? I don't think it is Gandalf, but I will have to look for this...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 13, 2022)

On the subject of 'confusticate', I know we have moved on-- but still worth a mention:

Someone recently inquired of me the definition as I spoke to them of it. A bit puzzled, I gave a supposed response, and promised that I would find out the true and very precise meaning soon. For any who wonder:


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 13, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Thanks. Nice choice for a quote. The words are very powerful, and Aragorn echoing the words of Elendil from so long ago is quite a nice touch by JRRT.
> 
> Next time I watch the movie, I'll have to check if Viggo is singing the elvish version of these words after he's crowned. I'll bet he is.


_*Et Earello Endorenna utulien. Sinome maruvan ar Hildinyar tenn' Ambar-metta!

Out of the Great Sea to Middle-earth I am come. In this place will I abide, and my heirs, unto the ending of the world.*_

I checked the movie clip: 




Sounds like Viggo/Elessar faithfully sings the elvish words from the book. A nice touch from Peter Jackson, in my opinion.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 13, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> On the subject of 'confusticate', I know we have moved on-- but still worth a mention:
> 
> Someone recently inquired of me the definition as I spoke to them of it. A bit puzzled, I gave a supposed response, and promised that I would find out the true and very precise meaning soon. For any who wonder:
> 
> View attachment 14982


I was worried for the reputation of our Gentle Hobbit, Mr. Baggins, when a saw "beat with a cudgel"...yikes! Then, I was relieved to see "confound" which substitutes nicely into Bilbo's remark.

_*"Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!"*_


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 13, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Hmm... Perhaps the words of one of the Dwarves? I don't think it is Gandalf, but I will have to look for this...


*“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)*

Are you still working on this one? Or, would you like me to polish it off so we can clear the books of old business?


----------



## Ent (Aug 13, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I was worried for the reputation of our Gentle Hobbit, Mr. Baggins, when a saw "beat with a cudgel"...yikes! Then, I was relieved to see "confound" which substitutes nicely into Bilbo's remark.
> 
> _*"Confusticate and bebother these Dwarves!"*_



Tolkien's problem with "confusticate" is that he misapplied it using one of the two meanings of "coufound' that it does not bear.

Confusticate means ONLY "bewilder, confuse, confound (confound in the sense of 'confuse'.)

But Confound itself means "confuse" OR is "a word applied in the sense of frustration or anger".

In all 3 cases in LoTR, Tolkien uses 'confusticate' 'in the sense of expressing frustration or anger' with the situation, or the hobbit. Confusticate simply does not bear that meaning. He should have stuck with "confound and bebother these Dwarves" etc.


----------



## Ent (Aug 13, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> *“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)*
> 
> Are you still working on this one? Or, would you like me to polish it off so we can clear the books of old business?


No one has replied, so feel free to polish it off and we'll move on.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 13, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> No one has replied, so feel free to polish it off and we'll move on.


*“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)*

Very well. This is Bilbo speaking to his dwarven friends he's just released from their cells. He wants to be sure nobody gets lost on the way to the mode of transportation he has planned for their escape, "Barrels Out Of Bond".

Thag you very buch for the opportunity to answer such a puzzle.


----------



## Ent (Aug 13, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> *“You just follow me! We must all keep together and not risk getting separated." (TH)*
> 
> Very well. This is Bilbo speaking to his dwarven friends he's just released from their cells. He wants to be sure nobody gets lost on the way to the mode of transportation he has planned for their escape, "Barrels Out Of Bond".
> 
> Thag you very buch for the opportunity to answer such a puzzle.


Indeed.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 14, 2022)

Taking some liberties with the rules of the thread, I’ll give this one as a combo quotation/riddle game.

[Partial credit: Provide only the missing name of the character.]
[Full credit: Provide the quotation of a paragraph (more or less) from any Tolkien work which includes all names of this character.]

_*Of old, seven names I had.*_
*My story…a tale quite sad.

Those names I’ll list for thee,
To aid your search for me:

Loth!...Gondobar!...Lothengriol!...Gwarestrin!…Gondothlimbar!…Gar Thurion!

I’m sure you’ll now retort:
“Indeed this list is short!”

One name remains to find.
I know that’s on your mind.

Our riddle has reached its end.
No more rhymes I’ll send. (Maybe one more)

My final name is your quest*
_*Go now…and be blessed.*_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Taking some liberties with the rules of the thread, I’ll give this one as a combo quotation/riddle game.
> 
> [Partial credit: Provide only the missing name of the character.]
> [Full credit: Provide the quotation of a paragraph (more or less) from any Tolkien work which includes all names of this character.]
> ...


Gondolin is the name that is missing.
And this is the paragraph:


> Tis said and 'tis sung: '*Gondobar* am I called and *Gondothlimbar*, City of Stone and City of the Dwellers in Stone; *Gondolin* the Stone of Song and *Gwarestrin* am I named, the Tower of Guard, *Gar Thurion* or the Secret Place, for I am hidden from the eyes of Melkor; but they who love me most greatly call me *Loth*, for like a flower am I, even *Lothengriol* the flower that blooms on the plain.'


I made the names bold just so you can tell it better. It is Gondolin.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 14, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Gondolin is the name that is missing.
> And this is the paragraph:
> 
> I made the names bold just so you can tell it better. It is Gondolin.


Very good, Elbereth Vala Varda!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 14, 2022)

Thank you! I had read this recently!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 14, 2022)

Name the character and give the full sentence from The Lord of The Rings:

_*"...the cost...by the ten-fingered was beyond my means."*_


----------



## Ent (Aug 15, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Name the character and give the full sentence from The Lord of The Rings:
> 
> _*"...the cost...by the ten-fingered was beyond my means."*_



This one I know, having so recently read it (again). I'll leave it to others.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 21, 2022)

This was from Tolkien himself in the Foreword to LOTR, Second Edition, where he describes why it took so long for him to write a sequel to The Hobbit.

The full sentence is: And it had to be typed, and re-typed: by me; the cost of professional typing by the ten-fingered was beyond my means.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 21, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> This was from Tolkien himself in the Foreword to LOTR, Second Edition, where he describes why it took so long for him to write a sequel to The Hobbit.
> 
> The full sentence is: And it had to be typed, and re-typed: by me; the cost of professional typing by the ten-fingered was beyond my means.


I always found that line to be hilarious...as if you could get a nine-fingered typist much cheaper.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 21, 2022)

Please tell what location this describes.

"Occasionally a slender beam of sun that had the luck to slip in through some opening in the leaves far above, and still more luck in not being caught in the tangled boughs and matted twigs beneath, stabbed down thin and bright before them."


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 21, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> Please tell what location this describes.
> 
> "Occasionally a slender beam of sun that had the luck to slip in through some opening in the leaves far above, and still more luck in not being caught in the tangled boughs and matted twigs beneath, stabbed down thin and bright before them."


That seems to be describing Mirkwood! Am I correct? 

(Hopefully I know the description of my own home 😂)


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 22, 2022)

_*"Together we will take the road that leads into the West.
And far away will find a land where both our hearts may rest."*_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> _*"Together we will take the road that leads into the West.
> And far away will find a land where both our hearts may rest."*_


Treebeard to Merry and Pippin?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 22, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Treebeard to Merry and Pippin?


Yes indeed! Treebeard is reciting an old song/poem of the Ents. And, this final verse is meant to be spoken by the Ents together with the Entwives.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Yes indeed! Treebeard is reciting an old song/poem of the Ents. And, this final verse is meant to be spoken by the Ents together with the Entwives.


_Hannon-le!_


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 22, 2022)

I have another for you:

_*"There long the golden leaves have grown upon the branching years" - ?*_


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I have another for you:
> 
> _*"There long the golden leaves have grown upon the branching years" - ?*_


Golden leaves? That definitely sounds like Alatáriel.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 22, 2022)

It is from The Lord of the Rings, to give a bit of background.

EDIT: Did not see that you put a name! Good Job! Galadriel it is!

Bonus, can you tell when she says this?


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> It is from The Lord of the Rings, to give a bit of background.


Hmm is it Galadriel? When she was singing?


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Bonus, can you tell when she says this?


It's from her Elvish Lament _Námárie. _She sung it sometime when the Fellowship were preparing to leave Lórien, I think.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Hmm is it Galadriel? When she was singing?


I already said, _Alatáriel_. Time is only a Moment, mellon-nin, and it seems you missed that Moment, unfortunately...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 22, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> It's from her Elvish Lament _Námárie. _She sung it sometime when the Fellowship were preparing to leave Lórien, I think.


Yes!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Yes!


Ah! Memory and Time did indeed aid me! Hannon-le!


----------



## Lithóniel (Aug 22, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> I already said, _Alatáriel_. Time is only a Moment, mellon-nin, and it seems you missed that Moment, unfortunately...


Yes I certainly did. Oh well!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 22, 2022)

Lithóniel said:


> Yes I certainly did. Oh well!


Avaro naeth! For as each Moment rises and falls, many chances you shall gain!


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 24, 2022)

From The Hobbit:

_*"Ya hey!
Ya-harri-hey!*_
*Ya hoy!"*


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 26, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> From The Hobbit:
> 
> _*"Ya hey!
> Ya-harri-hey!*_
> *Ya hoy!"*


From the poem _Fifteen Birds in Five Fir Trees_, this is sung by the Goblins to Gandalf, Bilbo and the Dwarven fellowship of 13 as a taunt, as they set fire to the trees of the forest.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 26, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> From the poem _Fifteen Birds in Five Fir Trees_, this is sung by the Goblins to Gandalf, Bilbo and the Dwarven fellowship of 13 as a taunt, as they set fire to the trees of the forest.


Ya hey! Ya hoy! Ya got it!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

‘Equally the Noldor, who went wilfully into exile, may not return hither.’

Where is this from, and who said it?


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 29, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> ‘Equally the Noldor, who went wilfully into exile, may not return hither.’
> 
> Where is this from, and who said it?


I had to search a bit for this one.

Mandos says this. After Earendil stands before the Valar and delivers "the errand of the Two Kindreds", the Valar are debating what should be done with Earendil and his travel companions.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 29, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I had to search a bit for this one.
> 
> Mandos says this. After Earendil stands before the Valar and delivers "the errand of the Two Kindreds", the Valar are debating what should be done with Earendil and his travel companions.


Indeed, you are right! Congratulations!


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Aug 30, 2022)

Who says this, and where is it from?

_"A king is he that can hold his own, or else his title is vain."_


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 2, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> Who says this, and where is it from?
> 
> _"A king is he that can hold his own, or else his title is vain."_


Maedhros says this in the chapter "Of The Return Of The Noldor".

He's expressing a little annoyance that King Thingol is directing the Noldor where they can and can't abide.


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 2, 2022)

Who says this, and who's he/she speaking to?

*"You have my leave but not my love. The sooner you depart from my land the better will it please me."*


----------



## Ent (Sep 13, 2022)

A but unfair because I just read over this... Curufin says this to Eöl, chapter 16 "of Maeglin", in SIL

Seems this thread kinda died on 9/2.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 13, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> A but unfair because I just read over this... Curufin says this to Eöl, chapter 16 "of Maeglin", in SIL
> 
> Seems this thread kinda died on 9/2.


And Elbereth left since 9/3 and has not really returned to post anything since then. It feels an Eternal Time hath passed indeed...


----------



## Ent (Sep 13, 2022)

Vilisse said:


> And Elbereth left since 9/3 and has not really returned


Is she gone gone, or just gone.


----------



## 🍀Yavanna Kementári🍀 (Sep 13, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> Is she gone gone, or just gone.


Oh, I know not. 

Let her return! Let her return!

_Entulesse o nin, ninya Elentári!_


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 13, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> A but unfair because I just read over this... Curufin says this to Eöl, chapter 16 "of Maeglin", in SIL
> 
> Seems this thread kinda died on 9/2.


Yep.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 8, 2022)

This might just be a tough one. Which character made this exclamation, and what was the occasion?:

_*"Lawks!"*_

(I'm climbing out on a bit of a limb and assuming Tolkien only used the word once.)


----------



## Ent (Dec 8, 2022)

It is indeed only used once. I misremembered both who and where, so I won't share what I've found in checking. 
Curiously, the word actually does have a presence in Merriam-Webster (and some others) with one at least slightly different variation on its meaning.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 8, 2022)

Ent said:


> It is indeed only used once. I misremembered both who and where, so I won't share what I've found in checking.


Thanks for checking, Master Ent. I thought of restarting the game and was hoping to find a good quote from this particular scene. And, lo and behold, I came upon this gem of a word to add to our list just behind attercop and confusticate!


----------



## Ent (Dec 8, 2022)

It is a brilliant find. Just a note: unlike both attercop and confusticate however, lawks has no etymology.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 9, 2022)

This might just be a tough one. Which character made this exclamation, and what was the occasion?:

_*"Lawks!"*_

(Hint: It was indeed one of the Little People who uttered this unusual word.)


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 11, 2022)

Which character made this exclamation, and what was the occasion?:

_*"Lawks!"*_

(Hint: A hobbit used the word in Fellowship of The Ring before Frodo left the Shire.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2022)

I was waiting for someone else to answer this, but rather than dragging it out, it was Merry at Crickhollow, after Pippin got carried away and splashed most of his bathwater on the floor.

Can't really blame him, after going without for several days -- and he was singing a bath song that was a favorite of Bilbo's. And apparently of Tolkien's, if this is any indication:





"I saw you!"


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 11, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I was waiting for someone else to answer this, but rather than dragging it out, it was Merry at Crickhollow, after Pippin got carried away and splashed most of his bathwater on the floor.
> 
> Can't really blame him, after going without for several days -- and he was singing a bath song that was a favorite of Bilbo's. And apparently of Tolkien's, if this is any indication:
> 
> ...


Very good. I was afraid I'd have to keep giving more hints. Just curious, did you have it before I gave any hints?

That, my friend, is an awesome recording! Thanks so much. I love Tolkien's enthusiasm as he recites it and his little laugh at the end.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes, I knew it; I was sure it was Pippin who got over-enthusiastic -- it would be just like him -- but I did look it up to confirm it.

The last line in my post is my entry, BTW, if anyone wants to tackle it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 11, 2022)

Love that recording! You can really feel the mirth and good cheer of Tolkien as he recites that poem. It's great!


----------



## Ent (Dec 11, 2022)

"I saw you!" was Frodo to Gandalf when Gandalf revealed he'd been held captive at Orthanc.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 11, 2022)

Yep. That was quick!


----------



## Ent (Dec 11, 2022)

That exchange has always stuck out in my mind for some reason.
In fact, the whole Council of Elrond has...


----------



## Ent (Dec 11, 2022)

I guess I need to make an entry now. 
Here's mine:

‘There he stands smiling in the sun!’


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 11, 2022)

Ent said:


> I guess I need to make an entry now.
> Here's mine:
> 
> ‘There he stands smiling in the sun!’


That was quite the puzzler, Master Ent. I had discounted "he" as being Caradhras after failing to find the quote after the snows halted the progress of our good Fellowship. Then, I remembered that unfriendly peak was seen from another viewpoint, later in the story.

After the escape from Moria, Gimli, amid his grief, is looking at Caradhras and says...

_'There he stands smiling in the sun!' He shook his fist at the furthest of the snow-capped peaks and turned away._


----------



## Ent (Dec 11, 2022)

You are correct sir Eljorahir. Caradhras is the "he" at which Gimli evinces his frustration.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 11, 2022)

_*'At the table small men may do the greater deeds, we say.'*_


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2022)

Beregond to Pippin in the chapter "Minas Tirith", after the two had just met and the topic of meals had cropped up (as it inevitably must with Hobbits 😉 ).


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 12, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Beregond to Pippin in the chapter "Minas Tirith", after the two had just met and the topic of meals had cropped up (as it inevitably must with Hobbits 😉 ).


Correct, of course.


----------



## Ent (Dec 12, 2022)

"It must ask us a question, my prescioussss..... Aaskk..... AASSKKKKK.."


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey, it's only been half an hour ago ...

"For the present."


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 12, 2022)

Ooh, I enjoyed imagining -- and imitating-- that voice! 😄


----------



## Ent (Dec 12, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> "For the present."


Very nice one..!! Excellent.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2022)

Ent said:


> "It must ask us a question, my prescioussss..... Aaskk..... AASSKKKKK.."


"It must give us a solution, my prescioussss..... Sssolution..... SSSSSOLUTION..." 😁


----------



## Ent (Dec 12, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> It must give us a solution, my prescioussss..... Sssolution..... SSSSSOLUTION...


Ent cannot. Ent misremembered the situation, as he found out when looking it up to 'confirm' his 'answer (error)'.


----------



## Ent (Dec 12, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> "For the present."


It must give us a hint perhaps, my presciousss... a hhintt.... HHHIINNNTTTTTT..! (Or not. It's still only been a little while.)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 12, 2022)

I can give a little one: in me yute, a friend and I liked to "voice-act" various exchanges between characters; this was one.

Unrelated to the question, but he was fond of exclaiming "I'll do as I choose and go as I please!" in a voice that was sort of a combination of Elmer Fudd and Porky Pig.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2022)

Ent said:


> It must give us a hint perhaps, my presciousss... a hhintt.... HHHIINNNTTTTTT..! (Or not. It's still only been a little while.)


From the chapter "The Council of Elrond".


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 12, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> From the chapter "The Council of Elrond".


Now that's a helpful hint. Without opening the book to check, I'll try to make a decent guess.

At the council Gloin recounts an emissary from Mordor coming to Erebor looking for information which would lead them to Bilbo's home. The dwarves stalled in some way and did not provide any information. My guess is: "*For the present*" was part of the emissary's response, a not-so-veiled threat to return later.


----------



## Olorgando (Dec 12, 2022)

"The time of my thought is my own to spend," answered Dáin.
"For the present," Said _{Sauron's messenger, certainly a Nazgûl}_, and rode into the darkness.

Bingo, @Eljorahir !


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 12, 2022)

From Gloin's accounting of events, I rather doubt it was a Nazgul. There's no evidence of the deadly fear they inspire. Admittedly, Khamul didn't seem to frighten the Gaffer much, but that was early in the tale.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 12, 2022)

After the unpleasant visitor, The Gaffer tells Sam: "Hissed at me, he did. It gave me quite a shudder."

And Gloin's account of the messenger from Mordor includes: "At that his breath came like the hiss of snakes, and all who stood by shuddered."

For me, the similarity in the descriptions makes me think these were both encounters with Nazgul. Both events involve a hiss and a shudder. [Although, I suppose any of Sauron's servants might hiss and leave you shuddering (Nazgul or not).]


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 12, 2022)

_"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."_


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 13, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> _"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."_



That sounds like the narrator in The Hobbit. Somewhere around the riddling game with Gollum?

Shoot! I just checked it, but while a thinking cap is mentioned, it’s not the quote above... Unless it’s a previous version? 🤔 /brb, off to locate my copy of the History of the Hobbit...
_(edit, later): _Nope, doesn’t seem to occur in there, either.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 13, 2022)

_"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."_

(Hint: It sounds like something a wizard or a hobbit might say. However, in this case the speaker is neither.)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 13, 2022)

It was Gandalf saying it to Pippen when he was trying to recall the password for the Doors of Durin.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 13, 2022)

Starbrow said:


> It was Gandalf saying it to Pippen when he was trying to recall the password for the Doors of Durin.


Take another look at the hint. 😊


_*"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."*_
(Hint: It sounds like something a wizard or a hobbit might say. However, in this case the speaker is neither.)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 13, 2022)

I guess I'd better put on my thinking cap *and *my reading glasses.


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> _You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."_
> 
> (Hint: It sounds like something a wizard or a hobbit might say. However, in this case the speaker is neither.)


This is a good one, sir Eljorahir. Thank you. I am enjoying watching it unfold. A good lesson, showing me how little attention I have paid to certain events, and speakers.


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

Ent said:


> This is a good one, sir Eljorahir. Thank you. I am enjoying watching it unfold. A good lesson, showing me how little attention I have paid to certain events, and speakers.


You sound like you know the answer, but don’t want to tell us...

That said, I agree that it’s a good one!


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> You sound like you know the answer, but don’t want to tell us...


Ent does, but was again mistaken as to who, when and where. Found the truth when going to 'verify' my guess. I only respond if my guess was correct to begin with.

Added note: equally exciting is seeing how posters form their 'hints' as time goes on. They present "features of interest" as Sherlock Holmes would say, from which much can be deduced.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 14, 2022)

I'll add a little from the same character, same conversation:

*"Didn't you use your eyes back there?"*
... ... ...
_*"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."*_
(Hint: It sounds like something a wizard or a hobbit might say. However, in this case the speaker is neither.)


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> *"Didn't you use your eyes back there?"*
> ... ... ...
> _*"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one."*_
> (Hint: It sounds like something a wizard or a hobbit might say. However, in this case the speaker is neither.)


That quote, even by itself, makes me think of our friends from Cirith Ungol and Minas Morgul, Gorbag and Shagrat (I always forget which one is from where): we hear the one from "upstairs", who knows Shelob better than the other one, and has spotted that Frodo can’t have wounded her, seeing as he’s wrapped up (so to speak), and so there must be a large warrior on the loose, Elf most likely (this being Sam, of course).

But it still doesn’t trigger any memory of the "thinking cap" sentence for me; I guess I don’t think it fits the language that an orc would use? Funny how these things work.


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> I guess I don’t think it fits the language that an orc would use?


You don't think two Orcs of different breeding who absolutely hate each other would talk about 'put on your thinking cap?' Sounds like an appropriate insult to me..!! 😁


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

Ent said:


> You don't think two Orcs of different breeding who absolutely hate each other would talk about 'put on your thinking cap?' Sounds like an appropriate insult to me..!! 😁


Well... It’s probably because I’m not a native English speaker, but the expression "putting on your thinking cap" come across (to me) as, I don’t know, somewhat childish. But I may very well be wrong about that.

Insults are perfectly fitting for any Orc, of course. 👿👺😀


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> That quote, even by itself, makes me think of our friends from Cirith Ungol and Minas Morgul, Gorbag and Shagrat (I always forget which one is from where): we hear the one from "upstairs", who knows Shelob better than the other one, and has spotted that Frodo can’t have wounded her, seeing as he’s wrapped up (so to speak), and so there must be a large warrior on the loose, Elf most likely (this being Sam, of course).
> 
> But it still doesn’t trigger any memory of the "thinking cap" sentence for me; I guess I don’t think it fits the language that an orc would use? Funny how these things work.


😊Yep. It's Gorbag. (He seems to be the smart one in the relationship.)

*"Who cut the cords she'd put round him, Shagrat? Same one as cut the web. Didn't you see that? And who stuck a pin into Her Ladyship? Same one, I reckon. And where is he? Where is he, Shagrat?"
Shagrat made no reply.
"You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one. It's no laughing matter. No one, no one has ever stuck a pin in Shelob before as you should know well enough."*

It's funny: "You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one." sounds exactly like something Gandalf could have said to many characters.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

That is funny. A good run you have given me, including a decent flip through the trilogy. Thanks for this, Sir Eljorahir!


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> It's funny: "You may well put your thinking cap on, if you've got one." sounds exactly like something Gandalf could have said to many characters.


Yes, I keep thinking he must have said it sometime. But the only one I could find off the top of my head was in Riddles in the Dark, and that’s not Gandalf talking.


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> "putting on your thinking cap" come across (to me) as, I don’t know, somewhat childish.


Indeed, that could well be, too. 
Good guessing on your part. We await your "quotable quote" with anticipation.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 14, 2022)

Ent said:


> two Orcs of different breeding who absolutely hate each other


They may have had a bit of a falling out at the end, but one of their conversations makes me think of a scene in Forrest Gump:

*"We'll see. But anyway, if it does go well, there would be a lot more room. What d'you say? -- if we get a chance, you and me'll slip off and set up somewhere on our own with a few trusty lads, somewhere where there's good loot nice and handy, and no big bosses."*
_*"Ah!" said Shagrat. "Like old times."*_

I guess Gorbag would be the equivalent of the shrimp boat captain.


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> *"We'll see. But anyway, if it does go well, there would be a lot more room. What d'you say? -- if we get a chance, you and me'll slip off and set up somewhere on our own with a few trusty lads, somewhere where there's good looot nice and handy, and no big bosses."*
> _*"Ah!" said Shagrat. "Like old times."*_


Oh, I'd totally forgotten this exchange as well..! I do think my remembery was colored by the PJ Adaptations a bit here. (Aaauuugghhhhhh..!)


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

So here’s my quote:



> Before the travellers lay a wide ravine, with great rocky sides to which clung, upon shelves and in narrow crevices, a few thrawn trees.


(It stuck with me because I’d never heard of the word _thrawn_...)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> But the only one I could find off the top of my head was in Riddles in the Dark


If you can't find it off the top of your head, maybe you need to "put on your thinking cap"! (Sorry... I could resist the urge no longer)

What chapter is that from? If so soon you should share.


----------



## vor0nwe (Dec 14, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> If you can't find it off the top of your head, maybe you need to "put on your thinking cap"! (Sorry... I could resist the urge no longer)
> 
> What chapter is that from? If so soon you should share.



The other thinking cap I remembered is from The Hobbit, "Riddles in the Dark", after Gollum has asked a riddle:


> _It cannot be seen, cannot be felt,
> Cannot be heard, cannot be smelt.
> It lies behind stars and under hills,
> And empty holes it fills.
> ...


(emphasis mine)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

Very nice. I'm glad to know of it. Seems like a very Bilbo sort of phrase I should think. Anyways, I'll keep that in my mind.

Thank ye!


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

vor0nwe said:


> So here’s my quote:
> *Before the travellers lay a wide ravine, with great rocky sides to which clung, upon shelves and in narrow crevices, a few thrawn trees.*
> (It stuck with me because I’d never heard of the word _thrawn_...)



Meanwhile, back to your quote needing a response:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

I would say this is a description from the Argonath sequence in
The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring Book Two.

Is it right?


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

It strikes me as a scene spoken of shortly after Frodo and Sam make their way down the cliff and are moving on... before they apprehend Gollum.
Thrawn means 'twisted, perverse, crooked, ill-tempered" - in the case used by Tolkien with the trees, the first two meanings applicable. 

Anyway I seem to recall them in a somewhat dark place/ravine of some sort when they finally found their way down. 
Best I've got...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

Seems to be a description of trees, that I could say. It is almost definitely a natural narrative, and yet that narrows down nothing, as Tolkien was typical to explain natural elements in great detail.


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

Well. My guess is wrong... now that I've looked it up to check. So there you have it.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

Ooh... You can check? Can you check if mine is right or not?


----------



## Ent (Dec 14, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Ooh... You can check? Can you check if mine is right or not?


Yes, I can check, and have done so. Yet I'm not sure it's mine to say one way or another, but rather the person who posted the Quotable ??


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 14, 2022)

Fair enough so.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 14, 2022)

*Before the travelers lay a wide ravine, with great rocky sides to which clung, upon shelves and in narrow crevices, a few thrawn trees.*

So many travelers...so many ravines. How to choose? I'll try a guess.

A forum member named Vor0nwe just might choose...
Tuor and Voronwe on a mission to The Hidden City, sent by none other than the Lord of Waters himself. Could this be the very ravine across which Tuor sees his cousin Turin in the distance? (Although, without looking it up I can't remember with certainty if he's looking across a ravine at all.)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 14, 2022)

My guess is this quote describes Bilbo and the dwarves heading into the Misty Mountains.


----------



## Ent (Dec 15, 2022)

Hum. I wonder why @vor0nwe hasn't settled this thing for us. 
The correct answer is given, and they've been on board a couple times at least since the posting and answer.
Perhaps I'll just finish it so we can move on?! I can be shot at any time for stepping in...everyone is welcome to take aim.

@Elbereth Vala Varda you do have the right scene.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

Wow. I'm so excited and happy. Also, quick question:

Does the quote need to come from Lord of the Rings? Or are other Tolkien books open for grabs?


----------



## Ent (Dec 15, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Does the quote need to come from Lord of the Rings? Or are other Tolkien books open for grabs?


I believe we were doing Hobbit and LoTR but I'll need to look back when I have time.


----------



## Ent (Dec 15, 2022)

Ent said:


> need to look back


OK I've gone back quite a few pages and only see TH and LoTR references. May be the most fair, as the most may have read those. And it would be years before we would exhaust them.

That said, I'm not the 'rule maker'. If you care to, flop something else out and see if anybody croaks (or otherwise emits unusual noises of some kind.)


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 15, 2022)

I guess I'll be ambitious....

"What a comforter you are!"

It isn't LoTR or TH, so tell me if you need hints, or even another quote that is from one of those.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 16, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> I guess I'll be ambitious....
> 
> "What a comforter you are!"
> 
> It isn't LoTR or TH, so tell me if you need hints, or even another quote that is from one of those.


I'm too proud to request a hint. So, I won't.

However, if one were provided without my asking, I would read it. 😊


----------



## Ent (Dec 16, 2022)

Well, my research so far turns up only one possibility, but the words are in slightly different order, reading: "What a comforter are you!"


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Ent said:


> Well, my research so far turns up only one possibility, but the words are in slightly different order, reading: "What a comforter are you!"


I suppose there could be a bit of a difference in translation... You may go ahead if you wish.

For honesty's sake, I just verified the quote. I have the right words.


----------



## Ent (Dec 16, 2022)

Mine could be different, who knows.
I have Unfinished Tales, a conversation between Niniel and Brandir. 
"‘What a comforter are you!’ she cried. ‘But Brandir, friend: wedded or unwedded, mother or maid, my dread is beyond enduring."
Tolkien, J.R.R.. Unfinished Tales Of Numenor And Middle-Earth (p. 127). HarperCollins. Kindle Edition.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 16, 2022)

Yes and no. I'll give it to you, since you have the scene. My text came from "The Children of Hurin"



> " 'Nor I myself,' said he. 'And yet I am afraid.'* 'What a comforter you are!' she cried.* 'But Brandir, friend: wedded or unwedded, mother or maid, my dread is beyond enduring. The Master of Doom is gone to challenge him doom far hence, and how shall I stay here and wait for the slow coming of tidings, good or ill? This night, it may be, he will meet with the Dragon, and how shall I stand or sit, or pass the dreadful hours?'


(Tolkien, J.R.R. (John Ronald Reuel), date. Narn i chin Hurin: The Tale of the Children of Hurin/by JRR Tolkien ; Edited by Christopher Tolkien ; Illustrated by Alan Lee -p. 231-)


----------



## Ent (Dec 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> My text came from "The Children of Hurin"


AHA. And therein lies the difference...text 'correction' decisions in later publication work.
I had not searched 'Children of Hurin' yet, so a good horse-whipping is in order. (Though I'd rather it be an Ent-whipping. No horse is involved in the event.)

That said, thanks for 'giving it to me' but if you don't mind, I'd like to kick the responsibility back to you to select another quote.

Ent is going to take a brief 'sabbatical' for a time, only rarely dropping in.

As I've re-engaged with the Sherlockian world including my old Scion Society from decades ago, and there are areas that needs help I can provide, I must set up a new Website. There's a new forum to learn to use. And a Facebook page needing to be dealt with. Plus...well...more.

This crushes my time beyond measure I fear, until I have the workings, processes and details in place.


----------

